
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (June 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (June 2013) https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5803767
======
Ovid
Hanover, Germany. Work Permit/Blue Card and Relocation Assistance Provided.

Looking for strong Perl developers for a company in Hanover, Germany. They're
stable, profitable and they've been in business for years. Hanover is a
beautiful, bike-friendly, mid-sized town in the north of Germany. The cost of
living is low and the quality of life is high. It's a green-friendly town and
hosts one of the largest Oktoberfests in the world. While we're listing
"desired" skills, keep in mind that the company is happy to be flexible on
most of this so long as you can convince them that you can help improve their
systems:

    
    
        - You have a strong Perl, testing, and refactoring background. 
          You'll be helping them transform legacy systems into modern ones.
        - You have experience with AJAX, SOAP, REST and other Web technologies.
        - You have good relational database experience, preferably
          MySQL (what a surprise!)
        - You understand that Object Oriented code is more than just using
          Moose or blessing a reference.
        - Familiarity with Linux
        - You speak English. German's a plus, but not mandatory.
        - You don't drool on your t-shirt.
    

In return:

    
    
        - A competitive salary and strong job security (always profitable,
          very low employee turnover)
        - Top-notch equipment
        - Shared offices to two or three devs -- no open plan
        - Offices in downtown
        - Flexible and fair working hours
        - 30 days vacation!
        - Get sent to conferences (if you want)
    

Why Hanover?

    
    
        - An active local Perl Mongers group.
        - Lots of asparagus!
        - 500k people
        - University town
        - Greenest city in Germany (forest, lake, parks, rivers)
        - Great transportation
        - Low rent and low cost of living!
    

Your job will not just be to hack Perl. You'll be actively working to help
modernize their systems and improve standards. You'll have a high level of
responsibility. In return, you get to enjoy a friendly, beautiful city and
culture. Take a two week road trip across Europe and still have a month's
vacation when you get back to work.

Send email to jobs at allaroundtheworld dot fr.

~~~
bayesianhorse
I'm residing in this city, but I'm a Pythonista ;-)

~~~
Mithaldu
If you feel like exploring new waters, you can still come visit the PM group.
;)

<http://hannover.pm/>

------
Ovid
Amsterdam, Netherlands. Work permit and relocation assistance provided.

We want developers who like to have fun and socialize outside of work, but
care about their jobs, too. We're looking for UX designers, front-end and
back-end developers.

UX designer: use Photoshop, Gimp, or whatever makes your socks roll up and
down and you know how to make Web and/or mobile applications work for
customers. Knowledge of HTML, JavaScript and CSS also needed.

Front-end developer: you can make Web sites do exactly what you want them to
do, regardless of the browser or operating system the web site is running on.
Knowledge of HTML, JavaScript and CSS required.

Back-end developers: you know what it takes to power the back-end of large web
sites. You understand scalability issues and can explain the difference
between an inner and outer join. You know what O(log N) is and why it's
important. Your programming language history isn't important because you're
good enough to learn a new language if needed.

All positions: not looking for rock stars. Looking for competent technical
talent who are willing to move to Europe (unless you're already here). We have
many expats working here and we'll even help pay for Dutch lessons, if you
want them.

We also like people who understand business because you'll be expected to make
many of your own decisions without having to ask permission from management
for every little thing that you do. You will have the power to get stuff done,
work with a great bunch of people and be able to spend your five weeks of
vacation time cruising across Europe and discovering why Amsterdam is such a
beautiful city.

Send email to jobs at allaroundtheworld dot fr.

~~~
brian_foy
I gather this is for Booking.com, the company that is famous in the Perl
community for treating its developers like dogs.
[http://blogs.perl.org/users/bookingemployee/2012/03/truth-
ab...](http://blogs.perl.org/users/bookingemployee/2012/03/truth-about-
bookingcom.html)

~~~
Ovid
I have contacted the _real_ brian d foy and he confirms that this is an
imposter.

~~~
jasondenizac
Or, you know, someone with the same name.

------
johanhil
Stockholm, Sweden. Unfortunately we're not able to provide much in the way of
relocation assistance :(

Looking for a Javascript developer with some Haskell understanding and an
interest in doing growth related work with me at a ~10 people startup.

You'll be helping me with Scrive's growth, which involves doing some A/B
testing, some Haskell, some support and a lot of JS. You don't need to know
Swedish.

In return you'll be working at Sveavägen in a sweet office with very nice
people. You can work a day or so a week from home, and we practice "flextid".
You'll also get to disrupt some seriously wasteful practices related to
printing papers and scanning signatures. And you'll interact with Poland and
Swedens finest Haskell programmers.

Also Haskell. Haskell Haskell Haskell.

I'm available at johan at scrive dot com.

------
shrike
Amazon Web Services - Global

AWS is hiring! Come solve some incredible, amazing problems on a platform that
scales the globe [0]. Last time I posted I was overwhelmed by all the email
and couldn't respond to everybody, please submit your resume on-line, [1] it
will get a better, faster response. If you have any questions my contact
information is in my profile.

Software Development Engineers in Palo Alto -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?jobSearchKeywords...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?jobSearchKeywords=%22aws-
sdesdm-na%22&category=*&location=US%2C+CA%2C+Palo+Alto&x=22&y=6)

Solutions Architects in San Fransisco -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?jobSearchKeywords...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?jobSearchKeywords=%22aws-
sabdmpsc-na%22&category=*&location=US%2C+CA%2C+San+Francisco&x=14&y=16)

1051 open positions in Seattle where it's a gorgeous, sunny 70F -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?jobSearchKeywords...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?jobSearchKeywords=%22aws%22&category=*&location=US%2C+WA%2C+Seattle&x=22&y=6)

Plus ~600 other positions all over the globe -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sr_pag_81_next?ie=UTF8&#...</a><p>[0] <a
href="http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/globalinfrastructure/"
rel="nofollow">http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/globalinfrastructure/</a><p>[1]
<a href="https://www.amazon.com/jobs"
rel="nofollow">https://www.amazon.com/jobs</a>

~~~
EternalFury
Any email address to share?

~~~
shrike
Check my profile.

------
camara
Houston, TX

CS Disco - www.csdisco.com - demo.csdisco.com

We build tools to help great lawyers do more. Our first product is 10x faster,
10x cheaper eDiscovery software called Disco.

Disco ingests, analyzes, and indexes hundreds of thousands to tens of millions
of documents per case and allow lawyers to search, review, and produce them
for use in court. The idea is to help lawyers turn raw documents and email
into evidence.

We are funded by Camara & Sibley LLP's internal technology group, Casi Labs.
Disco customers include big firms like K&L Gates and Morgan Lewis, medium
firms and boutiques like Adams & Reese, Winstead, and Gibbs & Bruns, and
corporate litigants like AIG, Cameron, and Westlake Chemical.

The team includes a YC W '10 alum, the former CIO of Sonic Foundry, the
youngest graduate in the history of Harvard Law School, and lawyers from a
variety of big firms. Tech stack is Lucene, RavenDB, C# / .NET for
application, and C for machine learning.

We are hiring for engineering (work on classifying documents based on features
of the documents, data set, case, primary law, and lawyers' past
classifications of other documents), operations (handling collection and
ingestion of data and interfacing with customers), and sales ($60k base + 10%
commission, first month commission only).

Send applications to krambs@csdisco.com for engineering and operations roles
and to cece@csdisco.com for sales roles.

~~~
lrm242
Glad to see Houston representing!

------
mattt416
<http://www.wfh.io>

WFH.io is a listing of worldwide full time work from home (WFH) IT-based job
openings. Current openings range from customer support to Linux Operations to
Ruby on Rails web development.

There's currently no fee to post your WFH-based job, so if you are hiring and
the role is open to remote employees then please swing by and submit the
details.

Thanks!

------
rdl
Maybe this bot should be updated to post of the first Monday or Tuesday of
every month (which isn't a holiday); the number of replies to this post seems
really low, maybe because it's a weekend.

------
sahillavingia
Gumroad — San Francisco — Full-time — <https://gumroad.com/jobs>

We enable creators to sell directly to their audience — so that they can make
a living doing what they love.

We spend our time building upon a simple, beautiful product to enable new
forms of commerce for millions of makers. Every day is spent solving difficult
problems — so that our sellers don't have to.

jobs@gumroad.com

------
Adrock
Two Sigma - SoHo, NY

<http://twosigma.com>

We're building our next generation research environment, and we're looking for
a functional programmer with a passion for distributed computing. We're
scaling machine learning and operations research to tens of thousands of CPUs.

Our team's language of choice is Clojure, but we operate in a polyglot
environment. We love using things that the rest of the world has built, and we
recognize the benefits of contributing back. We believe in the Unix way. We
often show our code to each other as we iterate towards simpler designs.

Two Sigma is a career destination for the intellectually curious who want to
learn, invent, and create in a collaborative, down-to-earth environment. The
people of Two Sigma – a dynamic and diverse group of scientists, researchers,
and engineers – are accomplished analytical thinkers and passionate problem
solvers.

We are a technology company that applies a rigorous, scientific method-based
approach to investment management. Since our founding in 2001, Two Sigma’s
vision has been to develop technological innovations that intelligently
analyze the world’s data to consistently deliver value for our clients.

While we analyze the data-rich domain of finance, financial experience is not
necessary.

If you're excited about working with us, please send your qualifications to
buildstuff [at] twosigma.com.

~~~
1008
Do mention if you do REMOTE, or H1B or if the corresponding sort of candidate
is welcome.

------
augustflanagan
Trulia - San Francisco, Full time, (H1B transfers)

Trulia is one of the largest real estate search platforms in the United States
with over 30 million unique visitors across our platform every month. We're
solving interesting problems and building cool things in nearly every software
engineering discipline.

We've got lots of large scale projects to tackle including:

\- Building our next generation of APIs (for both internal and external
consumption)

\- Creating new mapping and data visualization experiences

\- Improving our web experience using a JS MVC framework and our new OOCSS
library (similar to Bootstrap)

\- Innovating on our top ranked mobile apps

\- Diving deep into the terabytes of housing and user data we have in order to
tailor custom experiences for our users

Our core web stack is a traditional LAMP stack, but we use a ton of other
technologies as well including: Python, Java, Hadoop, Solr/Lucene, CouchBase,
Backbone (though we are currently exploring other JS frameworks as well),
d3.js, Sass, Git, and a whole lot more.

I've been an engineer at Trulia for just over a year now and can honestly say
that it is a really fun company to work for. There's a great culture of
letting people run with projects that really interest them and drive the
entire engineering organization forward.

The compensation and perks are fantastic including:

\- Great health benefits

\- Unlimited vacation

\- Great location in downtown San Francisco (1 min from BART, 10 min from
Caltrain)

\- Monthly transportation and "well being" allowances

\- Kegs on two out of three floors (including one in our penthouse/rooftop
patio)

\- Stocked kitchens

\- Lots of happy hours

\- Quarterly hack weeks

You can checkout all the open positions and apply here -
<http://trulia.com/jobs>

If you have any questions or want to chat you can also email me at
aflanagan[at]trulia.com

------
choxi
Bloc (<http://www.bloc.io>) - INTERN, REMOTE

    
    
      * We're building a vertically integrated education platform.
    
      * We're looking for generalist developers (we're a Ruby shop)
    
      * We're a small team of 5 (all technical)
    
      * We pay market salaries and offer early-employee equity.
    
      * We have traction, revenue, and funding
    
      * Located in a really nice office in SOMA, San Francisco
    
      * Health, Vision, Dental + 401K
    

We work hard and take pride in the products we ship, but we also realize that
building a strong culture and team is the most important thing we could do to
have lasting impact. A few highlights of our culture:

    
    
      * You have a lot of ownership and opportunities to pursue your ideas
    
      * We value the pursuit of knowledge, which means we're pretty nerdy and frequently 
        get into conversations about philosophy, science, etc.
    
      * We're firm believers in enabling all of our employees to continue to grow and 
        master skills they're interested in developing.
    

Let me know if you're interested: roshan [at] bloc.io

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd (social publishing & eBooks, top 100 website, 35 people) is hiring
talented hackers and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired FIVE full-time people and TWO summer interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including one just last month ... it really works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (we recently switched to Coffeescript and are loving it)

* iOS

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations

* Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, big data, analytics

* DevOps and web infrastructure

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience. We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office
environment (go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). We've got flexible hours, a
very engineer-driven company culture, and a really terrific team.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

We are always looking for international people interested in moving to the US
and can help you secure a visa.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

~~~
xiaoma
I emailed that address after a who's hiring thread last year and got no
response whatsoever.

~~~
niclupien
same here

------
rohansingh
San Francisco, NYC, and Stockholm. Full time. Relocation assistance, work
permit/H1B for all locations.

Looking for full stack developers, backend engineers, iOS engineers, Android
folks, and also JavaScript & frontend folks. And also ML people.

As a developer I've found Spotify to be a great place to work. Smart people,
tough problems, large scale.

There's a list of positions and details at:
<https://www.spotify.com/us/jobs/vacancies/>

I'm an engineer at Spotify so feel free to email me (rohan@spotify.com) if you
have any questions or want to send your resume.

You can also apply through the link above.

~~~
jyothepro
do u sponsor green card

------
catincan
Full-time UK developer, Co-working space/remote.

Riddles, Puzzles, Whiteboard Coding Oh My!

Ready to answer some algorithm questions that your interviewer had to look up
the answer to before you arrived? Does years of experience determine who the
best engineers are? How about a whiteboarding session with people peppering
you with questions - is that how you normally work?

We may only be a simple startup, but we have this crazy idea that your past
work, production code and open source contributions are the best indicators of
your ability. If these are high quality, let’s talk.

Who we are:

A small group (under 10) that has built two consumer facing products. We’re
technology agnostic and believe the best developers can teach themselves what
they need to learn. There are no politics, no prima donnas and we just like
getting things done.

Edviso is a consultation marketplace for experts to give advice via live video
chat. Catincan is a crowdfunding platform for open source projects.

What we need:

Software Engineer that solves problems. You’re someone that figures things
out, cares about code quality and understands the choices you make can lead to
technical debt. You like learning new languages and have your own method
that’s worked for you time and again to get spun up on something quickly.
Ideally you’ll know some of these technologies:

Scala, Haskell, Prolog, Lisp, Eiffel, Erlang, Go, Meteor, Coffeescript,
Ember.js, AngularJS

We don’t just need another engineer, we need another team member. More info:
<https://www.catincan.com/ceo-bio>

Please send links to your github or other repositories & attach your CV if you
have one.

~~~
zerr
I knew something interesting would pop up by filtering "Prolog" ;)

------
probst
Kaiserslautern, Germany. REMOTE

My name is Sebastian, I am the CTO at Aircloak.

Aircloak is a young and well-funded startup working on privacy preserving
data-processing and analytics. We are a spin-out from the German Max-Planck
Institute for Software System research institute, where we also currently have
our offices.

Our technology allows us to process highly private streams of data and only
ever make fully anonymous data available to our customers. One of the features
that makes our system unique is that no-one, including operators, customers,
and ourselves, ever has access to the sensitive raw data. This property holds
true even after we update the software running on the machines processing the
sensitive data!

You should:

    
    
      - be intelligent
      - have a good sense of humour
      - be an amazing programmer
      - wish to change the world
    

Our system spans many machines and services, with major components written in
Erlang and Java, in addition to components written in C, C# and ruby.
Knowledge of functional programming is a plus. Experience with web development
is not going to hurt either.

We are:

    
    
      - recent University of Cambridge graduates
      - + one director at the Max-Planck Institute
    

The work environment is highly international and diverse, and we would like to
keep it that way.

We are looking to hire two more full time engineers. We offer good and stable
salary, generous equity and great facilities.

Feel free to email me if you have any questions! My email address is
sebastian@aircloak.com.

I hope to hear from you!

You can find more on our website: <http://www.aircloak.com/join.html>

------
wgx
Birmingham, UK / Anywhere, UK - Droplet: rebooting payment.

We're looking to hire for three areas:

• Android/Java Mobile Engineer • Systems Administrator / System Operations
(Linux on AWS) • Ruby Engineer

Details about the company, email to apply, and our offer to engineers here:

<http://willgrant.org/plea-to-developers-reboot-payment/>

~~~
acron0
Birmingham dev here. This is so frustrating because I see your logo
everywhere, have often read about your movements and I've often imagined
you're a cool company to work for. But, I have no Java or Ruby experience...
doh.

~~~
wgx
Drop us your CV anyway: join at dropletpay dot com

~~~
acron0
YGM :)

~~~
wgx
Thanks!

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be able and willing to work
at our Amsterdam office.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for Full-stack and Front-end engineers.
We're looking for people who enjoy and know how to build great things that in
run in the browser in Javascript.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end. We are well-
funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and are located in the city center of
Amsterdam.

<http://jobs.silkapp.com/>

------
wellingtonwu
Python Engineer - Philadelphia, PA - Relocation Assistance Provided.

50onRed operates a premium ad network and serves over billions of online ad
impressions each month. We work with large advertisers such as Groupon and
eHarmony, and develop innovative products to monetize many of the web's
largest shopping, dating, and social websites. 50onRed was recognized by
Philly.com as one of the best places to work in Philadelphia.

We want Python Engineers to join our team that are smart, passionate and
thrive on the challenges of building scalable software in a high-volume, big
data world. Our core platform handles over 5 billion (with a "b") transactions
per day and Python is a key ingredient in making that all possible. If that
gets you excited, we should talk.

As part of our team, you will be surrounded by best-in-breed software
engineers who are well versed in not only Python, but also with Java, PHP,
AWS, and NoSQL... (not to mention ping-pong and craft brews!) We work hard on
tackling the challenges of big data and we have fun doing it.

Qualifications:

-Commercial Python development experience (more than just scripting) -NoSQL, MongoDB, or other "big data" -Comp Sci background and strong competencies in data structures, algorithms and scalable software design -Ability to alternate between different development tools and languages - no one trick ponies welcome here! -Energetic and passionate about technology -Desire to work with an amazing group of devs, engineering backend applications that are the core of our business!

Perks: -Friday summer hours -Catered lunch -Fully stocked kitchen -Competetive
Bonus Plan -So much more!

Email recruiting@50onRed.com if you are interested.

This position is based out of Philadelphia, PA and located conveniently by
30th Street Station. We have a beautiful view of the city line, art museum,
and we're part of the heart of the growing Philadelphia technical community.
We offer relocation assitance and can even provide temporary company housing.

~~~
ffumarola
Front-End Developer - Philadelphia, PA - 50onRed - Relocation Assistance
Provided

For anyone that sees this, I also work at 50onRed as the Director of Product
and am hiring someone for my team.

As Wellington said, 50onRed operates an ad network that serves billions of
requests per day. To support those operations we also build dashboard and
campaign management interfaces that are used by 1,000's of advertisers.

One unique thing we have to offer at 50onRed is that the product team is given
a lot of freedom to drive the product based on customer needs, feedback, and
data we collect on usage and engagement. And it's not just lip service! So,
with that being said, the product team houses product managers, community
managers, UX engineers, and now we are looking for a front-end developer.

Why is it cool to be on the product team? If you have a strong opinion on
something the product should do, you no longer need to worry about your boss
in engineering telling you no because it's a PITA due to some backend reasons.
Now, the product team will have your back and work on getting any changes
implemented to get what you need done.

What will the front-end developer do? You will be an EXPERT in javascript,
html, and css. And not building simple jQuery toggles or copy pasting some
code from stackoverflow. Our dashboards are moving quickly towards being more
"AJAX-y". To help with the amount of JS, we are creating re-usable javascript
widgets that can be used across different parts of the app. You should
understand the implications of different JS decisions on browser performance,
flexibility of how the widget can be used in different scenarious, etc. You
can take a mockup from our UX Engineer (that was created after discussions
with you, of course) and code it up with ease.

Why 50? Because you want to make decisions that impact 1,000's of customers in
your first week. We push code frequently and test how it's used by our
customers. We get feedback from our customers instantly. You want to take
ownership and drive a product to be better. Do you think we should be a one
page web app and use Angular? Great, sell us on it and let's do it. You think
Prototype is 100x better than jQuery? Ok, then sell us on that instead. (Might
be hard!) But... the point is that we are open to using any technology that is
right for the job as long as it is the right business decision. No emotional
attachments to code.

Email frank@50onred.com, I'd love to talk to you if you think you'd be a good
fit.

------
jesshayden
Berlin, Germany. Visa and relocation assistance provided.
<https://soundcloud.com/> is looking for people with solid experience in at
least two languages like Scala, Clojure, Go or Ruby. Extensive experience with
systems integration using HTTP and queues (RabbitMQ and ProtocolBuffers are a
plus) Good understanding of storage systems, like MySQL and Cassandra,
including complex queries and optimization Experience in software design
techniques, Test-Driven Development and distributed architectures.

Help us build the world's largest online repository of music. We are looking
for engineers across all areas more info about SoundCloud and the kind of
people we are looking for here <http://soundcloud.com/jobs>

------
dsr_
Cambridge, MA. Full time, relocation assistance negotiable.

<http://www.smartleaf.com> is a small, profitable, privately-owned company
that provides portfolio analysis and management for over $50 billion of
current holdings.

I'm the director of IT and operations, and I'm looking for a right-hand
person.

[http://www.smartleaf.com/careers/senior-systems-
administrato...](http://www.smartleaf.com/careers/senior-systems-
administrator-2)

My group is responsible for:

\- vendor evaluation and selection

\- network security

\- switching infrastructure

\- DNS and mail and XMPP chat

\- VOIP telephony

\- IT systems like ticketing, bug tracking, automated builds

\- performance monitoring and stats collection

\- service monitoring and alerting

\- systems deployment, from metal to magic

\- release engineering

and we debug and maintain much more.

There's a lot to do. You'll need to both learn and teach. You must be clever,
competent, and kind.

My email is in my profile, or take a look at the webpage above.

------
henrygarner
Likely - Shoreditch, London, UK. Full Time.

Clojure + Hadoop + Ubuntu + Rails + CoffeeScript

<http://likely.co/about/>

Founded in 2011, Likely is already at the forefront of social media data
collection and analysis having helped companies such as Coca-Cola and the
British Government develop highly engaging, relevant presences online.

We analyse billions of social interactions – such as follows, shares and
comments – to better understand how people cluster around things they are
passionate about. By looking at brands as a collection of “passion points”, we
have found that it is significantly easier to discover the people that are
most likely to engage with a brand’s content and understand what content will
resonate most with them.

We're looking for:

Software Developers. You will be expected to write Clojure for the majority of
your work, whether that is delivering web services to power our internal tools
and external products, or writing code to query our Hadoop cluster through
Cascalog.

Client-side Developers. Must have good working knowledge of CoffeeScript and a
desire to write rich, visual, responsive applications which present our data
to our customers. You will be working on our core products and will have the
opportunity to develop and shape our front end capabilities.

Both roles will be working closely with the CTO but will be given the
responsibility and flexibility to design and build systems as part of a small,
highly focused development team.

In return we offer:

• A competitive basic salary

• 10% of time dedicated to hack-day projects

• An excellent working environment with ample opportunity for progression

• An openness to flexible working

• 30 days holidays per year

• A company commitment to quality technology and external training

Please email henry@likely.co or contact us through our website.

------
derricki
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucidchart

Lucidchart is building world class graphical applications in the browser and
on mobile devices. We're rapidly growing in every dimension of the business
and need people of all experience levels to join the product development team.
Talent and ability to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart runs with
various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, MongoDB, AWS,
and MySQL. At Lucidchart your responsibilities would include enhancing
existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Building large products / applications * Scala or
Java * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - We build killer graphical
web applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the browser.
Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the
Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Building large products / applications * Javascript
* Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation * jQuery *
node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS

SYSTEMS ENGINEER - At Lucidchart your responsibilities would include working
as an engineering team member to create and operate highly available, secure,
applications by building continuous integration, deployment, monitoring, and
cloud management solutions.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Delivering devops solutions * Cloud management tools
such as Puppet or Chef * AWS * MySQL * Linux expertise (preferrably Ubuntu) *
node.js * Shell scripting * Software engineering

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
jacoblyles
Coursera (<https://www.coursera.org/>) is hiring in Mountain View, CA

Coursera's mission is to make a college-level education available to everybody
in the world. We currently offer over 300 classes from 60+ of the world's most
prestigious institutions. Come be part of the online education revolution!

We are hiring for all the positions listed at
<https://www.coursera.org/about/jobs>, including:

\- Course Operations Specialist

\- Software Engineer - Analytics

\- Software Engineer - DevOps

\- Software Engineer - Infrastructure

\- Software Engineer - iOS

\- Software Engineer - Product

\- Software Engineer - Test & Automation

\- HR Manager

You can email me directly at jacob@coursera.org or apply directly through the
website

------
twitchtv
Twitch.tv in San Francisco is hiring engineers for backend and product.

<http://www.twitch.tv/jobs>

At twitch we work with the largest people in the gaming industry. We've
rocketed to the top of the gaming industry food chain - all within 2 years of
our launch. We're looking for talented engineers that like building the right
things in the right way. We are broadly breaking out our positions as follows:

* product engineers

* revenue engineers

* backend engineers

If you're interested in knowing more - follow the link at the top of the post
or email me: ossareh at twitch dot tv. Details on the positions are posted as
comments to this post.

~~~
twitchtv
Revenue Engineers

As per above, we're now focused on our product - are large part of that is
focusing on bringing in more money. Right now our users subscribe to
broadcasters, we take a cut and we pass on the lions share to the broadcaster.
Users love this, they like knowing that they're supporting their favourite
broadcasters. We're finding new ways to have users support their broadcasters
and we need engineers to help with that! If you've integrated various payment
providers, integrated ad servers, etc, you're definitely the type of person we
want to chat with!

------
seabee
QlikTech - Shoreditch, London, UK; Newton, MA; Lund, Sweden

Growing public company seeks productive, thoughtful C++ developer to work with
like-minded individuals. QlikTech provides user-driven business intelligence
software - in other words, tools to help you analyse your data and make good
and reasoned decisions with it. Positions open in R&D (main development
organisation, structured working and direct contribution to product quality;
Sweden and MA) and Labs (experimental ideas and prototyping, small group with
diverse projects; UK).

For the Labs position: you are an experienced C++ developer (5+ years) and we
expect that you have a genuine interest in mathematics, statistics and
algorithms for optimizing data manipulation. We also believe that you have a
passion for solving and providing elegant solutions to complex problems. Your
work will influence how users interact with data to make better decisions.
Ideal candidates have a degree that demonstrates their problem-solving
ability, cross-platform development experience, familiarity with
Windows/Visual Studio and a penchant for Sichuan cuisine.

I shan't speak for the other departments, so check out the careers page:
[http://www.qlikview.com/us/company/careers/current-
openings?...](http://www.qlikview.com/us/company/careers/current-
openings?dept=r-d&region=all)

------
dawson
Shoreditch, London. Full-time and onsite. (<https://howareyou.com> &
<http://cambridgehealthcare.com>)

To all exceptional Ruby developers

We are behind howareyou.com <https://howareyou.com/>, an online personal
health record completely free to all NHS patients.

We are committed to building the best clinical API
<https://api.howareyou.com/>, highly available and secure. Our API is a
collection of services distributed across multiple infrastructures (including
AWS).

The right candidate will be interested in:

    
    
       - RESTful APIs - including the hypermedia component
       - non-web Ruby services - we're big on EBI (Entity-Boundary-Interactor)
       - non-Rails apps - we are slowly phasing out Rails
       - client-side apps - our newest apps are all Angular.js talking to APIs
       - Service Oriented Architecture
       - hybrid infrastructure
       - Redis and Riak - masterless clusters is where we're heading
    

You will be working alongside the best in their field from Google Campus, less
than 5 minutes walking distance from Old Street station.

For the best contractors, we are willing to pay £450 per day. All candidates
are encouraged to get in touch with us on jobs.hn@howareyou.com

------
bantic
To Be (<http://tobe.us>) is a new way to collage the Internet with images,
music, and video. Our users create everything from personalized notes and
mixtapes to private sketchbooks, all using HTML5. To Be launched in Japan last
month, but our team is in NYC (the East Village).

We have an amazing, expressive app built with Ember.js and Rails. It looks
nothing like any web application you've worked on before. Get in touch if you
don't believe us.

We need an experienced JavaScript developer (or Ruby developer eager to learn
Ember) to help us launch To Be in the US. Ideally someone comfortable with
JavaScript, Rails and Postgres. Someone to worry about browser paint speeds,
and not to worry about old browser support. To optimize CSS transitions and
HTTP responses, not to optimize cubicle space. To move our tested, object-
oriented codebase forward.

Come work with us, and push the limits of what browsers and the web can be.
Email hello@tobe.us with the words “Interested Developer” in the subject and a
link to code you are proud of in the body. You can also learn more at:
<http://tobe.us/developer>

This is a full-time salaried position in New York City, with the opportunity
for equity and leadership in a young company.

~~~
99
h1b/green card ?

------
tptacek
I'm just chiming in to say we're always hiring. Some of our best team members
have come from HN.

<http://www.matasano.com/careers/>

~~~
zerr
One thing that is interesting with these "always hiring" shops - Do you have a
high turnover or do you constantly extend the office space?

~~~
doktrin
It typically means they're always _willing_ to hire, provided the fit is
right.

~~~
tptacek
The specific technical answer in our case is: if we have a headcount cap, I
don't know what it is.

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the currency markets.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything. We design and
implement our own trading strategies and infrastructure, down to the
networking code that ties us in to financial markets. We are a very small team
(I am the only employee) and are looking to add one or two engineers who will
focus on strategy or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

An example of a project that a member of our infrastructure team could work on
is a system for logging to non-volatile memory. We generate large logs that
cover everything from prices to transaction data. NVDIMMs are a form of RAM
that survives power loss. Hardware like this has been on the horizon for a
while, but it is just now becoming available to early adopters. Writes to
NVDIMMs will be nearly instantaneous and immediately durable. This project
will be to develop an NVDIMM-based system that simultaneously functions as a
log, an IPC mechanism, and a searchable database for analysis. Making this
work will involve a number of pieces: kernel drivers, CPU cache control, lock-
free synchronization, a daemon to write everything back to long-term (i.e.
less expensive) storage, and more. If this works well, we plan to open-source
all the pieces.

For more details go to <http://amacapital.net/careers.html>

~~~
zerr
Still haven't decided about REMOTE? I mean, you're looking for those `one or
two engineers` for a couple of years now.

~~~
amluto
We're a small team, and we prefer that everyone be in the same place most of
the time.

------
jedberg
Netflix - Fulltime in Los Gatos, CA

We have a ton of positions open, but I'm looking for one in particular. I'm
hoping HN can help me come up with a good title for the position (We've been
calling it Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) but the more people we talk to the
more it sounds like that isn't quite right). The job is:

1/3 of the time you'll be either the call leader for an outage situation or
following up on a previous outage to determine root cause and what can be done
to prevent that class of failure in the future.

1/3 of the you'll be working with teams throughout the company evangelizing
best practices for reliability, scalability and distributed computing, such as
helping them figure out caching strategies or how to use queues more
effectively or avoiding global locks.

The last 1/3 of your time will be spent coding (mostly in Python) writing
tools that help maintain the reliability of Netflix. Some tools we have
written are an intelligent alert routing gateway, and tool to keep track or
changes throughout the AWS environment, and simple tools like one that keeps
track of EIP assignments or collects tcpdumps to send to Amazon.

So HN, what do you think the title of this role should be? Also, I didn't
include the work DevOps in the description because it feels overused, but do
you think it should be in there?

~~~
mirkoadari
Sounds just like Google SREs. So seems to be a good fit yet.

~~~
jedberg
Interesting. We interviewed a Google SRE and he said that what I described was
nothing like the job he was doing. I think one big difference is that at
Netflix the SRE doesn't block deployments or roll them back. We leave that up
to the teams.

~~~
EternalFury
"Neutered SRE", then. ;)

Or, "Reliability Ombudsman".

~~~
jedberg
> "Neutered SRE", then. ;)

Hah! More like "respectful of the ability of our coworkers"

> Or, "Reliability Ombudsman".

I like this one. Might just use it.

~~~
EternalFury
I can appreciate "respect". Just don't fire the poor SOB when the service goes
down because the people he works with ignored his warnings.

------
pkrein
Segment.io, San Francisco (YC)

Segment.io is a web analytics API. We let web companies install analytics
once, and then send their data anywhere they need it with the flip of a
switch.

Our libraries all are all open source, including analytics.js
(<https://github.com/segmentio/analytics.js>), server-side languages, iOS and
Android... we launched in January and now process over a billion API calls a
month for thousands of websites.

Segment.io has four founders. Calvin and Ilya studied CS at MIT, Ian studied
Graphic Design at RISD, and Peter studied Aerospace Engineering at MIT.

We're hiring our first employee, and our bar is going to be extremely high.
We're looking for a full stack javascript programmer, with experience with
node.js and backbone. You almost certainly know another language like Clojure
or Python. Your responsibilities would include:

\+ Becoming a core maintainer of <https://github.com/segmentio/analytics.js>,
which runs on tens of millions of computers every month, growing fast.

\+ Building the Segment.io app where users manage their analytics services and
data. We use component, d3.js, socket.io, and node.js.

Shoot us an email if you're interested!

peter@segment.io

<https://segment.io>

------
hmexx
\-- Winnow Solutions -- _London, UK_

 _Seeking lead developer and co-founder for sustainability startup_

We are funded for the next 18 months to launch a product that is unique to the
UK, but has been proven in other markets. The founders have experience in
successfully building and exiting startups. We have a mix of technical and
business experience. However, we need one more technical co-founder to help us
as we iterate on a prototype product to develop something that is ready for
commercial trade.

Compensation will be in a mix of salary and equity with options to define the
mix based on your financial needs. Given the scope of work, you will need to
be comfortable with full-stack web development, have some java/android
experience, and be able to work closely with our pilot customer.

 _Requirements:_

    
    
       - Excellent communication and gravitas to come across as a leader 
         of the technical business
       - Ability to think creatively and problem solve solutions on site with clients
       - Java and Android development experience
       - Full Stack Web development experience (front and back-end)
       - Solid understanding of SQL database design and implementation
       - Based in London
    

If interested email hnproject2013 AT gmail DOT com and I'll put you in touch
with the CEO

------
ilz
Blue Apron (Brooklyn, NY): Rails Developer

Blue Apron (<http://www.blueapron.com>) is an NY start-up that delivers
everything you need to make fresh meals. We've raised $3M from First Round
Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Dave Tisch [1] and have been featured
in the New York Times [2].

We've been growing rapidly since our launch last August, are producing revenue
and shipping more than 15,000 meals every week. We're looking to add a second
developer to our (currently) small core team.

We're seeking a full stack web developer who believes in our mission of
changing the way people eat and wants to work closely with our founding team.
This person will:

\- Solve unique UI, scheduling, and logistics challenges that impact our
customers on a daily basis

\- Help evaluate, prioritize, design and build new features

\- Make key platform decisions and be comfortable jumping into and evaluating
new technologies

Our stack: Rails, HAML, Bootstrap, SASS, JQuery, AJAX, Git, Heroku, PostgreSQL

The role comes with a full-time salary and equity. To apply, please submit
your resume, and a short email outlining your experience and why you are
interested to jobs@blueapron.com.

[1] [http://allthingsd.com/20130219/blue-apron-rounds-
up-3-millio...](http://allthingsd.com/20130219/blue-apron-rounds-up-3-million-
in-funding-for-online-meal-service/)

[2] [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-
is-s...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-is-
served.html)

------
improbable
Improbable worlds is a privately funded London based start up working on a
transformative new underlying technology for online games.

The team here is made up of some incredible young computer scientists from the
best academic institutions, hedge funds and software houses in the country. We
work primarily in Scala and C# on challenging greenfield problems in areas as
distinct as distributed systems and procedural generation. The underlying
technology is extremely exciting and the hope is that we can do certain things
previously considered completely impossible in online experiences. We are also
in talks with AAA games talent from well known titles, with the intention of
building a game on top of our tech.

As a working environment we offer a few golden principles that you might find
very refreshing:

Logic and careful thinking always trump seniority. Code quality matters just
as much as productivity and much of the work here is challenging stuff nobody
else has done before. Despite working on core tech, we get to build fun
things! Working games and prototypes that stretch our platform and give core
developers a chance to work with their own APIS. You even get to build cool
stuff in the interview :) ( Past candidates have created working train
systems, pokemon clones, physical simulations….)

We are still somewhat in stealth mode but are happy to provide more details
during the process. If you are not uncomfortable with an exceptionally
challenging interview process, keen to work on hard problems in a flat, peer
led team, then please email Recruitment@improbableworlds.net.

Also we are currently based in a mansion with a pool…. Happy to relocate good
candidates from overseas.

------
memset
New York, NY: Classic Specs

We are a startup which designs eyewear in Brooklyn, NY. We sell affordable
frames ($89, frames+lenses). Our bigger business, however, is designing
eyewear for fashion brands. We have a number of exciting brands in the
pipeline and are growing our team. If you are interested in fashion - and
using technology to innovate in that space - then send me a note!

Our team is small, so we wear many hats. Our site is in Python+Flask, with
some PHP. On the backend, we've written tools to manage customers' eyewear
prescriptions, manage orders and inventory with our lens laboratory, and give
our employees great tools for taking care of customers.

We're also looking for UX developers and designers who can understand a
brand's aesthetic and create an eyewear website based around that. This will
entail everything from a responsive website to, for graphic designers, print
collateral that goes in the packages we ship to customers.

I am the first engineering hire, so you'd be an early employee on the team. We
want folks who can help out on backend infrastructure tasks and help us grow
as we take on new brands.

If this sounds interesting, email me! jay[[at]]classicspecs.com

~~~
1008
Is it REMOTE, or do you sponsor H1B, is the corresponding sort of candidate
welcome?

------
kellysutton
LayerVault

New York, NY or Remote - Full-stack engineers, Cocoa engineers, and DevOps

We're scaling up LayerVault and are hiring engineers. We bill ourselves as
simple version control for designers. Designers are living in the dark ages
and we're here to help. You'll be one of the first ten employees. We are six
at the moment.

We also run the shamelessly inspired Designer News site.

If you're interested, shoot me an email and we'll take it from there:
kelly@layervault.com

------
pbiggar
CircleCI (<https://circleci.com/jobs>) - SF or REMOTE fulltime (in the US)

At CircleCI we're building Heroku for Continuous Integration and Deployment.
We have traction and revenue (and funding!). Our customers love us, because we
move quickly and provide amazing support. All employees talk to customers and
are on support rotation.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook. SF-local employees have
catered lunch every day.

\- Frontend Engineer - You'll work on improving our customer's experience. Our
frontend is a single page javascript app, using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout.
Its a lot of fun to work on, but also needs a lot of work. We have a lot of
impressive features that our users need, everything from better visualizations
of deployment, to responsive features that work well on mobile, so you'll be a
really important part of the team.

Check out our shiny jobs page at <https://circleci.com/jobs>. Include samples
of awesome stuff you've done.

------
user007
Just wanted to tell you about a utility made for Online Interviews of
Developers. CodeBunk (<http://codebunk.com>).

CodeBunk is a Collaborative Editor with Compiler/Interpreter for Python, Ruby,
PHP, Lua, Javascript, C/C++ and Video Chat.

So if you are hiring developers of any of these languages, do checkout
<http://codebunk.com>

------
dbuxton
London, UK - full-time. <https://www.arachnys.com>

Arachnys is a London-based, pre-Series A startup that aims to solve the
problem of finding relevant, accurate business information in emerging
markets. Our product gives even small companies the reach of a global
intelligence platform, allowing them to find and understand business data even
in challenging environments like the Middle East or Latin America, regardless
of language, format or source.

We already have meaningful revenues, selling predominantly to enterprises who
need to understand more about their counterparties, customers and distributors
globally. Our customers range from vast multinationals to small private
intelligence outfits.

We are looking for at least two developers to help us accelerate work on the
myriad hard problems that we are solving. Currently we are a team of eight -
with four engineers - so you would have a huge opportunity to shape the
technological future of the company.

Startup atmosphere, real salary, flexible working hours and quality equipment
provided.

We are a Python shop so expertise in that (and, inevitably, JavaScript) is a
strong advantage (Django is our framework of choice). We have a number of
different application components, including multiple distributed applications,
so experience orchestrating large numbers of machines with tools like Chef or
even Fabric would help. Above all though we want smart, multitalented people
who can think for themselves and take pride in their work.

Willing to consider remote applicants only if they can commit to at least 1-2
days/week in London in a normal week.

To apply: email founders@arachnys.com to introduce yourself and your Github
profile (or some other code you've authored or contributed to).

------
shadchnev
LONDON, UK.

Makers Academy is an intensive, full-time course teaching the basics of web
development using Ruby (<http://www.makersacademy.com/>). Many people believe
that it's impossible to learn the basics of web development in just ten weeks
but you'd be surprised to know how much a hard-working student can achieve in
those 10 weeks :)

We started Makers Academy to do two things: help tech companies hire technical
talent and to help people switch careers (being a Ruby dev is awesome!). We
are a young VC-backed startup looking to change the way developers are taught.

I'm looking for instructors to help people switch careers into web
development. It's a full-time job that involves lots of pairing with less
experienced developers. If you make someone really understand how inject()
works, it counts as a day well spent :)

We're also looking for guest speakers. If you'd like to share your experience
with our students by giving a one-off Ruby-related talk, drop me a line, I'll
buy you a lunch.

Email me at evgeny@makersacademy.com.

------
aaaron
San Francisco, CA. H1B welcome.

Welcome to ShangRolla, AdRoll's 29k ft warehouse in downtown SF. AdRoll's
engineers are conquering problems in big data (HBase), machine learning
(Mahout), real-time processing (Erlang/Storm/Kafka) and UX (Backbone). We're
looking for smart, hungry folks across the board.

* In recent weeks, we were named the "Best Place To Work" in SF (mid-sized tech). <http://blog.adroll.com/best-places-to-work-sf-biz-times>

* Our tech stack was featured on the Amazon's AWS blog a few weeks back: [http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/04/real-time-ad-impression-b...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/04/real-time-ad-impression-b..).

* We were recently ranked the fasting growing private company in California by Inc magazine: <http://www.inc.com/profile/adroll>

Email us at jobs.engineers@adroll.com or visit
<http://www.adroll.com/about/careers>.

~~~
Timothee
I joined AdRoll just over three months ago and it's been great. Great, smart
team with a lot of energy. No ego, no bullshit and good company values.

A+++++ would get hired again.

------
ska
Synaptive Medical - Full time in Toronto.

Newly formed Medical device start up in Toronto, young and growing quickly.
We're building equipment and applications for neurosurgical procedures.

It's a great group of engineers with a lot of energy and applications we all
believe in.

Current looking for people in many roles, such as:

    
    
       - Software development
       - Software test
       - Scientific software development
       - Embedded systems
       - Mechatronics
       - Optomechanical
       - Systems
       - User interface
    

Highly relevant areas of experience for various roles:

    
    
       - Medical device industry
       - Medical imaging
       - MRI and MRI physics
       - Spectroscopy and endoscopy
       - Data converters (ADC/DAC)
       - FPGA
       - High performance interconnects
       - Realtime systems
       - Data streaming
       - Signal processing (image and/or video)
       - Neuroanatomy
       - Surgical suite equipment
       - Standards: ISO 13485, IEC 60601, ISO 14971, IEC 62304
    

Posting and application details at: synaptivemedical.com

(or contact me: simon at the same domain.)

~~~
99
Does canada have the equivalent of H1B/Green card for work sponsorship? What
do you think of that?

------
beekay
Mountain View, CA - full-time and intern, designers and devs

Khan Academy's mission is to provide a free world-class education for anyone
anywhere.

Over 1 billion math problems have been done on our site and 2 million more are
done each day. Here's some stuff we've been working on lately:

* creating adaptive assessments to accurately measure student knowledge

* running new A/B tests every week to learn how best to teach students and grow our userbase

* building infrastructure to allow us to scale up our content creation efforts

* internationalizing our entire website to enable pilot implementations in Mexico and Brazil

If any of this might sound interesting to you, we'd love to hear from you.
We're hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend,
analytics. Unfortunately, we've got a full class of interns for this summer
already, but we welcome interns all year round.

    
    
      https://www.khanacademy.org/careers/interns
      https://www.khanacademy.org/careers
    

We're just at the tip of the iceberg in terms of what's possible here. Big
plans ahead.

~~~
wedamija
Your job posting mentions "Authorization to work in the US". Would Khan
Academy consider sponsoring a candidate for a H1-B, or E3 visa for qualified
candidates?

------
cantlin
London, UK. The Guardian. Software Engineer.

We're hiring :)

Come hack the news.

The Guardian are predominantly a Scala shop but use anything that does the
job. We're into that whole agile thing, so expect a minimum of bureaucracy.

My team works on The Guardian's Content Platform, the central infrastructure
that enables virtually everything we do here. The Content API holds a
datastore of Guardian content from the 90's to the present day and serves
about twenty million requests for it every day. It powers large chunks of our
desktop site, as well as the entire mobile site, our
Android/iPhone/iPad/Kindle apps, our syndication business and a heap of
lucrative partnerships. We're also the ones best placed to be looking at non-
traditional revenue streams – how do we generate value from our content except
through our own ad-support properties?

We have hard problems to solve. We offer a competitive salary. And, it being
The Guardian, health insurance and a good pension come as standard.

Ping cantlin at guardian.co.uk if you want to grab a coffee.

------
wdepril
Denver, CO, USA - FullContact (<http://www.fullcontact.com>)

We're solving the world’s contact information problem. As we like to say, "If
you've got an address book, you've got an address book problem." Most people
have duplicate contacts, partial records, and out of date records . . . and
they're scattered everywhere! It's a mess.

We are looking for super talented developers to join our team. We consider
relocation but the final goal is to join our team full time in Denver.

-Senior Java Engineer

-QA/Automation Engineer

-Full Stack Web Developer

Our tech stack consists of JVM languages - java-Groovy-
Scala/HBase/MySQL/Hadoop/Storm/amazon AWS/Elastic Search

And of course all of this comes with PAID PAID vacation :
<http://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/>

check out <http://fullcontact.theresumator.com/apply/> or send me an email at
jobs+hn %at% fullcontact.com

------
mattbee
York, United Kingdom - Bytemark Hosting are looking for two people:

Sales Director (<http://www.bytemark.co.uk/sales_director> \- £60000)

Head Of External Communications (<http://www.bytemark.co.uk/external_comms> \-
£25000-40000)

Both of whom will help us launch BigV (<http://bigv.io/>) into the hosting
marketplace as well as driving managed sales.

We're a 10-year old UK nerd hosting company that's just built its own data
centre (<http://blog.bytemark.co.uk/>). We like to build and program
everything ourselves.

We will likely be hiring programmers and sysadmins later in the year, but I'd
be especially interested to hear from people with technical expertise who'd
consider putting their experience towards these roles. In our company that'd
be very valuable.

Happy to answer any questions here.

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Android UI Engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engineer.html)

* Game Designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designe...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designer.html)

\-------------------------------------------------------

To apply, visit <http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers> For more info, email us at
jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
bijanv
EventMobi - Toronto, Canada - Full-Stack Software Engineers

\--------------------------

EventMobi is an app building platform that allows event planners to create
engaging apps for their event or conference in only a few minutes. We’re based
in Toronto and are committed to using the mobile revolution to completely
transform the events industry.

Our apps allow event planners to distribute content to their attendees, keep
them engaged with the event, and help them learn and network with other
attendees. EventMobi apps have been used at over 1500 events, 2 Million users,
and are served for events in 15 languages across 5 continents.

We’re not your typical startup, we’re completely self-funded and yet with no
outside capital we’re massively profitable and on an incredible growth path
with companies like Intel, Disney and the Olympics IOC using us for their
mobile event app needs.

We embraced HTML5, cloud architecture and cross-platform mobile web apps
before any of them were fancy buzz words! Come and join Toronto’s fastest
growing self-funded tech start-up and be part of something amazing.

\--------------------------

We're looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer to join our team and help
build out the platform we need to innovate this space. This is a very fast-
paced role, and we need energetic individuals that can build large-scale SaaS
systems, as well as care about UX and be involved with the end consumer facing
product. This is a great career opportunity to grow with a young startup, get
your hands dirty in all aspect of cloud services, mobile and web development
and help with every aspect of a startups technology infrastructure.

Experience with the following would be helpful: \- JS frameworks (we use
Angular and Backbone) \- Python / Flask \- MySQL / Redis / MongoDB

If you would like to chat further about the details feel free to email me at
bijan@eventmobi.com

------
aturley
Company: TheLadders (<http://www.theladders.com>)

Location: New York, New York

Position: Full-time on-site software engineer (H-1B negotiable)

We are looking for great software engineers to help us find the right jobs for
the right people. Our current engineering projects are based on JavaScript,
Java, Scala, MySQL, and iOS, so if you have experience in any of these areas
then we would really like to talk to you. We are also doing things with Storm,
Elastic Search, Scala, Erlang, Couchbase, and Riemann, so if these things
tickle your fancy please get in touch. And finally, if you're interested in
building software the right way and you want to work with a group of smart
engineers who will help you learn and grow then by all means send me an email.

As an engineer you will help us tackle big technical problems. We have over
one million users and thousands of jobs, with historical data going back
nearly a decade. In order to provide our users with an experience that they
are willing to pay for, we need to build smart scalable solutions. You will be
at the heart of this, designing and building these solutions using your skills
and the best available technologie s.

We are committed to taking care of our engineers. We offer competitive pay,
comprehensive benefits, and unlimited vacations. We also want to help our
engineers grow. Inside the office you'll see this in things like our
onboarding process ([http://dev.theladders.com/2013/03/theladders-on-boarding-
a-r...](http://dev.theladders.com/2013/03/theladders-on-boarding-a-
retrospective/)), code reviews, technical discussions, and our developer blog
(<http://dev.theladders.com>). Outside of the office it will take the form of
conferences and training programs, paid for by the company.

If you would like to learn more, please send me an email at
aturley@theladders.com.

~~~
thirdtruck
As someone who just visited their offices this week and met the crew, I want
to say that I loved what I saw.

They convinced me to want to move up to NYC!

------
ryansapper
San Francisco - Financial District, Full Time/Contract, Relocation Available

Causes.com is looking for great software engineers to join our growing team.
Design, build and deliver innovative tools that inspire people to create
social change from their corner of the world. You’ll give people the ability
to support their beliefs, clean up political corruption and provide real-time
relief to those in need. Engineers at Causes tend to be jack-of-all-trades,
though we love people who have mastered a specific part of the stack, from
front-end to back-end and all the data in between.

 __Responsibilities will include:

\- Collaborating in small teams of 3-5 engineers as well as designers and
project managers to rapidly develop compelling new features and maintain
existing ones

\- Rapid iteration of these features that keep in mind the user experience

\- Working quickly and efficiently on Rails for a growing user base

 __Ideal candidates will have:

\- Web development experience in a Linux environment

\- Workflow flexibility and strong teamwork skills – we rotate teams every 3-6
months to keep ideas fresh and help engineers discover the parts of the
product that interest them most

\- The ability to also work independently, and communicate your work back to
the team effectively

\- Proficiency in Rails and Javascript (though our focus is on general talent
that can adapt quickly – one of the core Django contributors is on our team)

\- A knack for teaching what you know and learning what you don’t

\- A passion for social activism; we want you to find fulfillment in your work

 __Bonus points for:

\- A CS degree, though it’s not mandatory – we’re more interested in your
general programming skills

\- Any open sourced side projects that display your passion and prowess

~~~
ryansapper
Forgot to add - to apply, please email jobs@causes.com and use "HN" in the
subject line.

------
keven
SpaceList — Vancouver, BC — Full-time — <http://spacelist.ca/engineering>

SpaceList is the leading marketplace for commercial real estate in Canada.
Finding office, retail and warehouse space is a painful process for
businesses, and we have a unique opportunity to make their search faster, more
accurate and more enjoyable.

We are a group of experienced entrepreneurs, real estate processionals,
designers and engineers. We hire intelligent and humble people who are focused
on doing great work that makes people happy. We work hard, and we have fun.

Each day we come up with new ways to make commercial real estate data more
accessible, useful and actionable. At SpaceList the entire team is involved in
strategy, contributing ideas and developing solutions.

\-------- The Role \--------

We are hiring an intermediate rails developer to build and ship great
software. You will be working closely with a team of six that includes: a
senior rails developer, a growth hacker, a data scientist, a marketing team &
the founder.

\---------- About You \----------

We don't want a short order cook, we want a chef.

You need to be able to put yourself in our users shoes, understand their
issues, and design a solution that will make them happy. You must draw great
insights from feedback and get your ideas across clearly & concisely. You are
not afraid to roll up your sleeves and do what needs to get done... whether it
is a quick bug fix or a customer support call. Above all else you are an
excellent communicator & collaborator.

\- BS CS/CE or equivalent experience

\- Excellent writing skills

\- Ruby on Rails, Rspec

\- Html / css

\- Javascript (Bonus: experience with backbone/meteor/angular)

\- Postgres (Bonus: experience with mongo/redis)

\- Unix

------
makmanalp
Cambridge, MA - CustomMade (<http://www.custommade.com/>) INTERN, REMOTE
(possibly)

Full-time django / python dev, likely onsite, possible remote. Also looking
for frontend guys who know backbone / jquery et al. Boilerplate here:
<http://www.custommade.com/careers/>

We're a two-sided marketplace that does matchmaking between professional
artisans / craftsmen and buyers. You post your dreams, we find someone to make
it real. People come up with some crazy ideas like a custom made quidditch set
/ proposal ring: [http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-
pro...](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-proposal/)

We're funded by Google Ventures and a ton of others:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/custommade-ventures> So paying you well is
not an issue.

We're right at the point where all the graphs are hockey-stick shaped and
we're breaking our own records every week. Of course, with that comes scaling
challenges. But it's all part of the fun.

We have a great team and a great environment that focuses on customers and
product development. I get to collaborate with product / UX / support people
day to day to build a product that meets a real business need, and makes
everyone happy. But when I just need to bang out some code, people leave me
alone. Work / life balance is great. Bureaucracy is at a minimum.

More about our stack / team here: <http://engineering.custommade.com>

You're a programmer who has pushed code to production innumerable times, and
doesn't cringe at the prospect of collaborating with a team of non-techies
every so often. You know the modern web stack well, and specialize in at least
one part of it.

Get in touch with me at mali -at- custommade dotkom

~~~
makmanalp
Clarification: We are hiring fulltime people and ALSO interns, not just
interns.

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer

Thumbtack is a new way to hire local services. We connect over 250,000 small
businesses -- from DJs to French tutors to wedding photographers and general
contractors -- with new customers every day. Our vision is to be Amazon for
the service industry. We want to make it as easy to hire a service online as
it is to order a book.

We work out of a beautiful loft office in SOMA. Our in-house chef and food
culture were featured in Inc. magazine. We also brew beer and play ping pong,
but mostly we work really hard to make a difference in the lives of our
customers.

I'm chris at thumbtack if you're interested in learning more.

<http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs> has more

<http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering> is our blog

~~~
1008
Do you do remote or sponsor H1B?

------
noomerikal
Los Angeles (Culver City) - REMOTE too.

Blayze is building the world's most powerful suite of video curation tools to
create a better video sharing experience for content creators and consumers.
Our hardworking team of creators and editors add context, humor and noteworthy
information to the most popular and shareable video content on the web,
creating an unmatched user experience.

We are looking for engineering folks (front or back-end) that are experienced
with Ruby on Rails and/or JS frameworks like Angular and Backbone to lead the
effort in creating some very interesting tools for content creators.

The kind of fun stuff you’ll be doing...

\- Rapid development cycles in a predominantly ruby environment (also have
some node.js, clojure/java on the way)

\- Work on performance, resilience and scaling, tools for partners use, and
ingestion of content from partners.

\- Build a backend analytics platform, making architectural decisions and
evaluating new technologies.

\- Participate in the analysis, design, development, and testing of Web
applications for consumer-facing web site.

\- Develop new products and perform upgrades, enhancements or maintenance to
existing products.

\- Work and communicate effectively with cross-functional teams and clients as
needed, including collaborating with team members or clients based
internationally.

What you are on the hook for...

\- Writing code.

\- Analyzing data.

\- Brainstorming new product ideas and directions.

\- Learning, growing, and succeeding.

Experience

\- We don't believe great engineers are defined by n-number years of
experience.

\- We do look for well-rounded individuals who have a track record of success.

Check out our consumer MVP - <http://blayze.com>

Send email to contact@blayze.com

Cheers!

------
nkoren
London, UK. Full time lead web application developer.

Podaris is a funded startup that will change the way cities are designed.
We're creating an online collaborative planning and design platform for next-
generation Automated Transit Networks. Think TinkerCAD for future transport
systems. Yes, there's a market for this: we've received our first seed
investment and will soon receive more. I honestly don't think there's a more
exciting use for Javascript on the planet.

I'm looking for a technical co-founder / CTO / lead developer. Job description
and more can be found at <http://www.podaris.com/>

Unfortunately, as a startup, it is difficult for us to accommodate
international relocations, so you must be an EU citizen or have a valid UK
work permit.

~~~
mixmastamyk
It does look interesting from here in the traffic-hell of Los Angeles. Good
luck.

------
nemesisj
Administrate (<http://www.getadministrate.com/>) Edinburgh, Scotland. Full
Time. Remote work OK after initial "break in" period. We build online software
for training companies that helps them run their entire operation.

\---------

We're looking for a full time developer from our fantastic offices at the
Edinburgh Tech Cube (<http://www.techcu.be>) with spectacular views of
Arthur's seat and the Meadows.

Remote work is fine after a "burn-in" period of a few months (we've got
engineers happily working from Spain and Brazil at the moment) but we'd like
to get to know you in person first!

Detailed job description can be found on our about page
(<http://www.getadministrate.com/about>), look on the lower right.

We're using a combination of technologies:

\- Crufty old PHP (being refactored), and newer PHP (Doctrine)

\- All new development is being done with: Python, SQL Alchemy, Flask, and
AngularJS using the Bootstrap UI framework

We're looking for smart people that get things done using the above techs, and
who want to join a small company, have lots of responsibility, and work in a
very challenging environment.

\------------

If you're debating sending us your CV, we've hired two top devs from these
threads in the last 6 months, and we don't mind hiring people who have never
completed university or don't look great "on paper".

We're growing really quickly, have a small team, a challenging product that's
mission critical for our clients, and we're located in one of the most
beautiful cities in the world with remote workers across the Central Belt of
Scotland (and beyond).

If you're outside the EU, we can look into visa sponsorship in very special
cases, but this can be a long and difficult process, particularly for the UK.
Sorry. Email me if interested, my name is John: jjp@getadministrate.com

~~~
zerr
Since you're open to remote employment, I guess that "break in" period could
be done with a tourist visa ;)

[and yes - you can pay after the person leaves and/or to the foreign bank
account...]

~~~
coherentpony
No, you need a National Insurance Number to work, you need to have permission
to work in the UK to be paid.

~~~
zerr
Is it generally hard to issue permission in UK, or this means that some
particular company is not capable of doing it?

~~~
nemesisj
It's pretty difficult. There are only 20k slots released every year and you
have to prove that nobody in the UK and then the greater EU can do the job.

~~~
zerr
I see, 20K is pretty low. But regarding proving - I guess you'll only need to
prove only within those who applied to your particular job posting (in case
you want to pick "outsider" over UK citizen).

And this procedure is a peace of cake for financial organizations/banks, as it
seems.

------
jeffschenck
Chewse (<https://www.chewse.com/>) - San Francisco, CA - Engineer

You like food, right? So do we. Chewse make sure great companies become
greater... using food! We’re a small team with huge ambitions (recently
graduated the 500 Startups program, raised $1M seed round) and we're bringing
on our first key engineering hires.

We need someone brave enough to take on huge, meaty product initiatives, but
also humble enough to get dirty with the grunt work. If it matters to you,
we're using things like Python, Django, AngularJS, CoffeeScript, LESS, Redis,
and Heroku.

Salary: $80-120k

Equity: 0.25-1.25%

Perks: Lots of food! (Among other things)

Yet more details: <https://www.chewse.com/jobs/senior-engineer/>

------
fullcircle
Seattle - Front-End Web Developer (Full-Time)

Full Circle (<http://www.fullcircle.com/>)

technology.jobs@fullcircle.com

We are a small team of developers supporting a growing organic grocery
delivery business. Originally started by a farmer right outside of Seattle,
Full Circle now serves much of Washington, Idaho, Alaska, and we've more
recently expanded to include the Bay Area.

Ordered from most important down to least -

You should be:

\- super comfortable in HTML, CSS, and rudimentary javascript at the very
least

\- very familiar with jQuery, AJAX, and web dev tools like Firebug and/or
Chrome Developer Tools

\- familiar with Photoshop (or GIMP) as well as basic Wordpress usage

\- comfortable using Git and a linux shell, e.g. bash

You would hopefully be:

\- experienced with LESS, Handlebars.js, Backbone.js

If would be awesome if you were:

\- familiar with Google Analytics

\- capable in Ruby (Rails)

\- experienced templating in PHP

------
hardscore
Berlin, Germany; hardscore games

Build Games to WOW Hardcore Gamers on Mobile is our Mission

We are looking for a CTO to lead our 3 high skill game coders

We are currently building a 3D Turn-Based Strategy Game with Spaceships! Game
Mechanics are comparable to Hearthstone (but we had the idea way before them!
:)

You \- Outstanding Technical Lead \- Strong Experience in building a (Game)
Backend (Mobile Multiplayer) \- Gamer

You get \- Significant Equity \- Fair Salary \- Fantastic office space with
120square meter roof terrace \- Lots of table tennis ! :)

We \- Funded Startup \- 6 People (2 Artists, 3 Coder, 1 Biz) \- Berlin
(startup hub of europe, fantastic atmosphere, super cheap, very international,
fantastic transportation, very green city)

felix@hardscoregames.com

------
nwilkens
REMOTE or onsite in Monroe MI

Sr. DevOps Engineer

MNX Solutions is a server monitoring and management company, with a focus on
Linux based systems.

We are a growing team of expert Linux admins and are looking to bring on our
next team member (#7). We work on exciting projects including AWS, high
availability, performance tuning, backup design, hacked systems, physical
server deployment at colo’s around the US, disaster recovery, working with
development teams to design highly scalable architectures, and much more.

Send an email to hr@mnxsolutions.com introducing yourself, and we'll schedule
a time to talk in the next few days.

<http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs> for additional detail.

------
yashkadakia
Security Brigade - Mumbai, India

We're looking for talented Application Security Consultants who will be
responsible for security assessments and penetration testing of application
and enterprise environments as well as security research and development of
security tools, processes and testing methodologies.

More details can be found at:
[http://www.securitybrigade.com/careers/security-
consultant-j...](http://www.securitybrigade.com/careers/security-consultant-
job.php)

To apply for the job, take our quiz at:
[http://www.securitybrigade.com/careers/apply-for-security-
co...](http://www.securitybrigade.com/careers/apply-for-security-consultant-
job.php)

------
ctide
San Francisco, CA: Chute (www.getchute.com/jobs)

We're looking for a front end lead, and a senior backend developer. Our stack
is mostly Rails, with a few services written in Node on the backend. Ideal
candidate also has some Scala experience as we're starting to look into that
direction to replace some of the Node components we have.

Our frontend is being rebuilt using Backbone.js and Marionette.js. Ideally,
we'd love someone with experience using these tools (or similar) who also has
some familiarity on the backend. You should be just as happy writing code as
code reviewing and mentoring other developers.

You can email me directly at ctide at getchute dot com for more info on these
roles.

------
mikek
Streak - San Francisco, CA

We need all kinds of devs - front end, backend, iOS, Android.

<http://www.streak.com/jobs>

------
elodin
Bellevue, WA - ArenaNet

ArenaNet is the video game developer behind Guild Wars and Guild Wars 2.

We're looking for intelligent software engineers to join our Server
Programming Team. You might be more familiar with the phrase "platform
engineer" or "backend developer." Whatever you want to call it, we build
distributed services in C++ that scale to hundreds of thousands of concurrent
users across hundreds of servers in mulitple datacenters. Also, our game is
pretty cool.

If you're interested, e-mail cmFtc2V5QGFyZW5hLm5ldA== or check out
<http://www.arena.net/> (we're hiring for other development positions, too!)

~~~
zerr
Ram __* (won't spoil your filter), REMOTE possible for client/desktop C++
programmers?

------
10char
Propeller (<http://usepropeller.com/>) - San Francisco, CA - Full time.

We're building the next generation of native mobile app creation. We dabble in
iOS (RubyMotion/Objective-C), Android (Java), JavaScript (Backbone), and
Rails, and are solving Really Tough problems across the board.

We also do tons of open source work (<https://github.com/usepropeller>), and
we're anxious to share even more of the tech we build with the community.

If what we're up to sounds interesting and you want to know more, shoot me a
message at clay at usepropeller.com

------
mgerson
SmarterCookie - San Francisco - Full stack engineer

SmarterCookie (<http://www.beasmartercookie.com>) empowers K-12 teachers with
the support and feedback they need to be the best teachers they can be. We're
a small team solving the most important problem in education: teacher
effectiveness.

We were part of ImagineK12's summer 2012 cohort, we have revenue, and most
importantly, teachers love us.

We're hiring a full-stack developer (Python/Django) to be our first
employee/second engineer and help us in this mission. If improving education
excites you, we'd love to chat: jobs@beasmartercookie.com

------
azethoth
Do.com • San Francisco • Full Stack Developers

Do.com is seeking generalist developers who are comfortable hacking on both
the front and back end. We are a small team (8 developers, 14 people total)
all with the common goal of connecting people and data to get work done. No
bureacracy, no cumbersome development process. Just smart people collaborating
to make the friendliest, most polished application possible. We place a lot of
trust in our team and we're looking for outstanding individuals to help us
grow.

<https://do.com/jobs/senior-developer>

~~~
cpursley
Do is awesome. Long time user and the recent improvements are nice. Could you
tell us about the technology stack? Ruby backend & backbone front?

~~~
azethoth
Thanks for the compliment! Rails backend, CoffeeScript / Backbone / Handlebars
frontend, Postgres, Redis, Faye (for push messages). Sidekiq and Puma for
multithreading. Hosted on Heroku. We've also got native iOS and Android apps.

------
ComputerGuru
NeoSmart Technologies (<http://noesmart.net>) REMOTE

Looking for someone to do fulltime email/phone outreach/evangelism with blogs,
forums, tutorial websites, etc. We want people to try out our PC recovery
software, blog about it, host giveaways, etc. If you're love talking with
people, reaching out to prominent members of the community, and building up a
web reputation for a kickass product that solves some really important
problems, this job is for you.

Part-time/full-time is flexible. Preferred to be in the US/Canada.

You can email me directly at mqudsi@neosmart.net

~~~
wyclif
Heads up, your initial URL is incorrect because of a typo.

------
donerico
Vancouver, BC, Canada - UX designer and server engineer (contract and full
time)

Hey everyone, first post on HN!

We're RocketChicken Interactive, a start-up mobile game company in Vancouver,
BC (well, technically our office is just across the road in Burnaby...) and
we're working at lightspeed to develop a prototype for a follow up to
CodeRunner, an alternate reality iOS game that we built in our spare time and
released late in 2011. It got us noticed and got us some funding, so now the
chips are down and we have to prove we can do it again!

Our biggest need in the short term is a UX designer with strong graphic design
skills to help us shape the look and feel of CodeRunner:2. You will have an
amazing amount of influence over the visual style and user experience. We
really need someone who can take a project from vision to reality in a short
amount of time, and who has a proven track record of working closely with a
team in a highly collaborative environment. In the early stages we will need
someone who can be on site most of the time. This role will start as a
contract with the potential to work into a full-time position. You can find
the original job posting here:

[http://www.rocketchicken.com/2013/05/23/mobile-game-ui-
desig...](http://www.rocketchicken.com/2013/05/23/mobile-game-ui-designer/)

In the more medium term, we need to find a server engineer who has a lot of
experience with web services and scalable database systems. Ideally you'll be
well-versed in both SQL and NoSQL solutions and can help us assess our
requirements to identify the best solution. This game is going to rely heavily
on a pretty sophisticated server back-end, so you'll be right in the middle of
building what we think is going to be the coolest mobile game ever. ;) This is
a full-time position:

[http://www.rocketchicken.com/2013/04/02/experienced-
server-e...](http://www.rocketchicken.com/2013/04/02/experienced-server-
engineer/)

And if you're not interested in these positions, but want to see what
CodeRunner is all about, check out the web site here:

<http://www.coderunnergame.com>

Thanks!

Ryan

------
lovitt
Washington, DC, New York, or Remote.

Vox Media is a technology-driven media company and the publisher of The Verge,
Polygon, and SB Nation. Do you care about the future of journalism? We're
working hard to solve the problem of scaling and sustaining high-value
journalism & storytelling. We're hiring engineers to hack on Chorus, our
publishing platform (built on Ruby & Rails, among other tech).

Our open positions:

* Full-Stack Software Engineer: <http://jobs.voxmedia.com/apply/3xVXv8/Software-Engineer.html>

* Front-End Engineer: [http://jobs.voxmedia.com/apply/z72Cnq/FrontEnd-Engineer-Ad-P...](http://jobs.voxmedia.com/apply/z72Cnq/FrontEnd-Engineer-Ad-Products.html)

More about Vox:

* Read about our team and projects at our product team blog: [http://product.voxmedia.com/post/25113965826/introducing-syl...](http://product.voxmedia.com/post/25113965826/introducing-syllabus-vox-medias-s3-powered-liveblog)

* Episode 2 of Press Reset, the documentary our video studio made about the development of Polygon, our gaming site (good behind the scenes footage of what it's like to work on our product team): [http://www.polygon.com/gaming/2012/9/5/3293687/press-reset-e...](http://www.polygon.com/gaming/2012/9/5/3293687/press-reset-episode-two-but-can-it-run-crysis)

* Video from Vax, our recent hack week where the Vox product team flew to Austin, took over the 20th floor of a downtown building, and made a bunch of neat things: [http://product.voxmedia.com/post/44715740828/vax-13-document...](http://product.voxmedia.com/post/44715740828/vax-13-documentary-covers-vox-medias-hackathon-in)

* Photos of our new HQ in DC: [http://www.flickr.com/photos/clockwerks/sets/721576334439387...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/clockwerks/sets/72157633443938738)

Vox was named Publisher of the Year by Digiday last March. Our investors
include Accel Partners, Comcast Interactive Capital, Khosla Ventures, and
Allen & Company. Together our properties have a monthly audience of over 30
million.

------
almog
Tel Aviv, Israel.

We're a profitable Ruby shop that try to make online payments easier.

Current openings:

* A full-stack web developer or experienced engineers who'd like to learn Ruby and other technologies like:

* A Devops engineer to help drive our Chef Organization.

The team has an enjoyable and collaborative culture, we do pair-programming
all the time, we emphasize good communication, great engineering, automating
ALL the things and make sure that developers proactively learn new
technologies at work time.

Local based engineers only, relocation from Europe / North America is
possible, we'll help with all the arrangements.

Drop me a line at almog.tunel@gmail.com

------
theslugger
Location: New York, Austin, Remote - Full Time

Position: Full Stack Rails, Front End Mobile Web, and Google Adwords/Analytics
Engineers

Sport195 - Empowering and connecting people globally through sport.

About Us:

At Sport195, we are making a difference to the world and we need talented
people to help us get there. We are a well funded startup with many
partnerships globally. Our salaries and benefits are competitive and our
culture is get it done and have fun while doing it! We are looking for
talented and motivated individuals to not only get the job done but be part of
a company that is changing the world.

Contact:

Derek Blaquiere

derek.blaquiere@sport195.com

(212) 392-4940

------
lqdc13
San Francisco, CA. Relocation Assistance Provided (within US).

Looking for a Data Scientist/Backend Python Engineer to analyze security data
and develop new machine learning models and support the
Tornado/Redis/MongoDB/MySQL stack. Will work with data created using
<http://www.mykonossoftware.com/about-us.php>

    
    
      - Above all: interest in statistics, coding and security
      - Strong Python coding skills, understanding of Java and C.
      - Understanding of and experience using common data structures i.e. trees (heaps, binary trees, tries, etc), Bloom filters, arrays, linked lists.
      - Understanding of and experience using common statistical techniques: generalized linear models, PCA, and basic statistics (Fisher's exact test, Binomial test, t-tests etc)
      - Experience with implementing algorithms from academic papers
      - Experience with at least one machine learning package e.g. Mahout, Scikit-learn
    

You get:

    
    
      - Very competitive compensation.
      - SoMA (close to downtown) location.
      - Work with a great small team with smart people who look forward to coming to work every day.
      - Excellent benefits package.
      - Free Macbook Pro and any work-related software.
      - Flexible working hours.
    

Please send email to roman dot sinayev @at GmAil <dot> com and please include
code sample/github acct and a resume.

------
curiousphil
Boise, Idaho. Relocation assistance provided. Might consider remote for the
right candidate.

Looking for a solid HTML5 game developer, preferably with Haxe experience.
iOS, Android, Unity 3D, Flash, Javascript experience are also major bonuses.

We are an interactive agency that focuses mostly on games and interactive
educational experiences for kids. We are team of 16 and we have some pretty
awesome clients as well as some pretty fun internal projects. Please send
samples of your work and relevant work experience to the email in my profile.

------
ridruejo
Seville, Spain. BitNami (YC W13) Full time System Administrator

We are looking for a full time sysadmin for our southern Spain office. Ideally
looking for somebody onsite, but will consider remote applications. We are the
#1 provider of apps for Amazon, Azure and VMWare-based clouds, growing at a
rapid pace . We are engineering-driven and full of smart, hard-working people.

[http://blog.bitnami.com/2013/05/join-bitnami-team-were-
looki...](http://blog.bitnami.com/2013/05/join-bitnami-team-were-looking-
for.html)

------
bqe
Limelight Networks, Seattle, WA or San Francisco, CA

Do you want to work with the team that created an application named by
O’Reilly as one of the "Top 50 Most Usable Rich Internet Application"? If you
do, this job is for you.

We are looking for a client-side developer who is passionate about every
pixel, every screen, every user interaction to continue to extend Limelight’s
Video Platform Solution’s product offering. You must have a passion for
learning the latest technologies and thrive in a fast-paced and exciting
environment.

Limelight Networks, Inc. (Nasdaq: LLNW) is the content delivery partner for
thousands of entertainment, technology, enterprise, and government entities
around the globe. Our customers include some of the greatest companies in the
world: Netflix, HBO, Amazon, Pokemon and thousands more. If you have ever
watched video or read a web page on the Internet, chances are that they were
delivered using Limelight technology.

Our team began as a start-up in Pioneer Square here in Seattle, and were
acquired in 2010. The acquisition has gone well, with no turnover in the
development team as a result, and we are growing our team. We still like to
keep the office as informal and start-uppy feeling as legally possible. Pretty
much as long as you wear clothes, can handle inflatable palm trees and out-of-
season holiday decorations, and can put on your professional face when needed,
you'll be fine.

------
mknoke
Berlin, Germany

Looking for Ruby developers and Product Managers with a tech background. For
the latter, experience as a Product Manager is a plus but more important is
that you are passionate about conceptualizing great products.

Our company is helping to monetize mobile&online games, we get a couple
million users per day (growing fast).

We have a friendly environment, flexible work hours, requirement to work on-
site but not all the time, very international team - only a minority of our
employees is German. Will help with relocation, German language course and
work permit as necessary, this has become very easy. More info here:
<http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers/jobs/>

Product Manager job posting:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sponsorpay/technical-product-
ma...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sponsorpay/technical-product-manager-
m-f/co_fPgQLur4yV7eJe4bk1X?ref=rss&sid=68)

Ruby developer job posting: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sponsorpay/ruby-on-
rails-develo...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sponsorpay/ruby-on-rails-
developer-m-f/cR66ou6FOr4k8feJe4bk1X?ref=rss&sid=68)

Senior Ruby devleoper job posting:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sponsorpay/senior-ruby-on-
rails...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/sponsorpay/senior-ruby-on-rails-
developer-m-f/dhPLUsB7qr4R6CiGakhP3Q?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
etree
Cambridge, MA - permanent, full-time (<http://www.pillpack.com>)

PillPack is reinventing pharmacy.

We're hiring engineers and designers.

Whether you love hacking data, structuring the architecture of applications,
working in mobile, or focusing on front-end and design, we have interesting
problems for everyone.

Our mission is to build the next generation of a technology enabled healthcare
service and its going to take machine learning experts, hackers, and front-end
fanatics to do it.

Email us at jobs@pillpack.com if you are interested.

------
alexey_gusev
London, UK: Talented Android Developer

Touchnote is the world's most popular postcard-sending service
(<http://www.touchnote.com>). Our Android Mobile Application Developer will
create high profile mobile applications such as Tochnote Postcards
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.touchnote....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.touchnote.android))
in a fast-paced working environment. We have small but talented development
team where your contribution counts and your voice is heard, so you have a
perfect chance to realise all your awazing ideas and grow professionally.

This role is for applicants in the UK only.

Essential skills: \- Strong familiarity with OOP, data structures/algorithms
and design patterns. \- Proven experience of at least 2 years of end-to-end
Android development from conceptualisation through to successful launch of an
application in Google Play. \- Ability to develop UI-rich applications with
strong user experience awareness and optimization. \- Strong attention to
details, organisation and time management skills. \- Strong understanding of
the latest features and development best practices for Android, including
features in the latest SDKs, resource optimisation techniques and social
network integration (e.g. Facebook or Google+) \- Fluent English

In return you get amazing team members and challenging tasks. Well,and Friday
beers are on us.

If you're interested - please drop me an email to alex@touchnote.com

------
Kinsail_CTO
St Thomas, US Virgin Islands (a startup in paradise!) Full-stack Engineer;
Full-time US Citizen.

Kinsail builds innovative solutions that streamline interactions between
government and citizens. We create powerful tools that enable efficient
management of government processes, while reducing both costs and risks. Our
dedicated team pioneers a unique blend of state-of-the-art online, onsite,
mobile, and automated technology solutions that vastly improve local, state,
and national government operations and customer service.

Kinsail solves clients needs from complex permitting transactions and
certification programs to high volume and high visibility ticket sales and
entrance fee collection activities. Our clients include the USDA Forest
Service, US Fish and Wildlife Service, the Bureau of Land Management, the
Department of the Interior, the US Equal Employment Opportunity Commission,
the Internal Revenue Service, and the states of California and Washington.

* We prioritize security throughout all that we do * We operate and maintain our own hardware in a unique architecture designed for scalability and redundancy * Our database is SQL Server, using both T-SQL and C# CLRs * Our application and web services layers use a combination of C#, ASP.NET, and ASP * Our web-based user interfaces use HTML, CSS, JavaScript, AJAX, and Knockout.JS * Our mobile apps are built on iOS and Android * We use Habari for managing content * Will you help decide the future of our technology stack?

<http://careers.kinsail.com/>

------
cstigler
San Francisco, CA - full-time JavaScript devs

Zaption (www.zaption.com) makes hybrid learning easy. We're a web platform to
help teachers create interactive video lessons.

We just raised seed funding and we're hiring for our first employees! If
you're interested in education, a master of JavaScript (we run a Node/Mongo
stack), and want to take on a big role in a small company, this is right up
your alley.

Learn more at <http://www.zaption.com/jobs> and apply by emailing
jobs@zaption.com

------
cbb137
Fanforce - Atlanta, GA - Distributed-System Engineer

Looking for a talented engineer to help us solve the hard challenge of
threading real-time behavioral intelligence, unified profile graphs, and
predictive analysis into a beautiful interface that’s intuitive and easy to
use.

Requirements: \- Expert in Ruby or Go \- Experience in large scale
MongoDb/Redis deployments \- Experience in APIs and building distributed
systems (Fanforce integrates with over 30 APIs) \- Familiarity and usage of
popular Javascript libraries \- Meticulous attention to detail in code and
user experience \- Full-time availability in Atlanta \- A love of craft beer,
quality tacos, and TED

Desirables: \- Design skills \- Knowledge in building real-time analytics \-
AWS and Chef experience \- Storm, Hadoop, HStreaming, MapReduce

Benefits: \- Competitive salary / substantial equity \- Health and dental
insurance \- Choose your own setup \- Fast-paced environment with no
bureaucracy

Interested? Email careers@fanforce.com with: \- The biggest hack you've done
(can be anything you did to get around something) \- One or two user
experiences you love. And why. \- Something you have built that you’re proud
of.

You must have an entrepreneurial spirit that thrives in a fast paced startup
environment. Wanting to be at a startup shouldn’t be a curiosity or passing
interest. It should be a passion.

<http://fanforce.com/careers>

------
rajatrocks
Redwood City, CA. FULL-TIME and INTERN

Bunchball is the leader in gamification (aka "Motivating People through Data")
and works with companies including the NFL, Coca-Cola, Urban Outfitters,
Cisco, Salesforce.com, Adobe, USA Network, Showtime, Marriott, Clorox, and 300
more to drive business results by motivating customers, partners, and
employees to excel.

\- Want to design and code amazing interfaces that our customers love?
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD6z1RwNgSM>

\- Want to work on a web service that has to handle the NFL's traffic on game
day?

\- Want to work with our customers to design programs that solve their
business problems while making experiences more engaging for users? This is
the next generation of interaction design.

\- Want a giant database of user activity data to slice, dice, and derive
insights from?

\- Want to come in and OWN a product for 2 years - working with engineering,
sales, marketing, etc., so that you get all the experience that you need to go
off and start your own company?

Then check out our open positions: <http://www.bunchball.com/careers/openings>
and apply for something.

Feel free to reach out to me directly: rajat [a][t] bunchball.com

btw - we also just wrote a book, which will be out in a few weeks:
<http://loyalty30.com>

------
beethousand
New York, NY - Borderfree (<http://www.borderfree.com/>)

New York City-based Borderfree is the recognized market leader in
international ecommerce, operating a technology and services platform that the
world’s most iconic brands rely on to expand globally and transact with
customers in 103 countries and territories and more than 60 currencies
worldwide. Borderfree manages all aspects of international online retailing
including: localized pricing and payment processing, landed cost calculation,
customs clearance and brokerage, fraud management, logistics orchestration,
and customer-experience parity.

\---------------------------------

We are looking for full-time Front-End, PHP, and Java/Scala Engineers. We have
multiple agile teams each focused on one of the large array of services that
Borderfree offers. If you are looking for a workplace where you can innovate
and help drive the architecture and code for a fast growing company please
apply at <http://www.borderfree.com/careers>.

Front-End Engineer: jQuery, LESS, HTML5, CSS3, Angular, Node, Modernizr,
Bootstrap, D3 and more.

PHP Back-End Engineer: PHP, MySQL, Redis, nginx, SOLR, Smarty, REST/SOAP and
more.

JavaScala Back-End Engineer: Java, Scala, Play 2.0, Spring, Hibernate,
REST/SOAP, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Memcached and more.

Interested candidates should apply at <http://www.borderfree.com/careers>.

------
aidos
London - Python developer.

I'm looking for someone to take over my contract (I'm committed to other
projects). It's interesting work and the pay is good - what more can you ask
for?

Key tech: Python, Linux, ElasticSearch, Mongo, Pandas graph libraries, Flask.

There's also html / css / js work but they're happy to outsource that bit if
they don't find a candidate who is strong in both Python and frontend (rather
have a strong Python dev).

You can contact me directly on aidankane@gmail.com with questions / to find
out more info (or just ask on here).

~~~
elbear
Is on site presence required?

~~~
aidos
I'm going to check with the client but I think it's preferred. I'm a bit
surprised in that I've only had remote workers contact me so far. Where are
all the Python developers in London?

------
lindatong
San Francisco, CA. Full Time

Company: Nextbit

We are currently in stealth mode so all we can really say is that we’re
working on the next generation of mobile technology. Our team is made up of
technical rockstars from Google, Amazon, & Apple that are looking to build
something bigger. We love to solve crazy complex problems by architecting
elegant solutions. We’re not in the business of building “me too” products. We
believe that the future of mobile is just getting started and we’re building
the groundbreaking technology that will take mobile to the next level; so of
course, we’re pee-in-your-pants excited about sharing our product with you...
& the world.

We are offering competitive salaries and meaningful equity packages. All new
hires get sweet set-ups (Macbook Pro/Air, 30 inch monitors, a tablet, a phone,
the works), catered meals, an office full of snacks & goodies, full health
coverage, and an easy commute from just about anywhere (we’re located in SoMa
near the Caltrain station near plenty of major muni lines!).

You can apply through the Google Ventures Job board postings, open roles are
listed below:

\- Backend Engineer: <http://www.googleventures.com/jobs#job:162073>

\- Software Engineer: <http://www.googleventures.com/jobs#job:162074>

\- UI/UX Lead Designer: <http://www.googleventures.com/jobs#job:162075>

~~~
virde
International candidates?

~~~
lindatong
We're open to international candidates who are seriously open to relocating to
SF :)

------
werkshy
EnergyHub : Full Stack Software Engineer - Brooklyn, NY. Full Time.

We're building a platform for controlling residential energy usage (think wifi
thermostats, but also all sorts of home automation stuff). We're looking for a
smart someone to work on all aspects of our software platform, from the back
end, to web and mobile applications, to the tools that we use in development
and production environments. We’re a small team, we use
Python/Java/Backbone/Mongo/lots of other stuff and we're open to new ideas.

In addition to solving all of the usual software problems (achieving high
availability, dealing with lots of data, implementing web services
efficiently, choosing the best JS and CSS technologies, etc.), we also deal
with real physical devices, so you will be encouraged to learn about boot
loaders, Z-Wave, how to conserve the battery of an embedded device, and much
more.

We're well funded, have a great workplace environment nestled between artist
studios in Brooklyn and I think you'll like the team.

<http://www.energyhub.com>

Apply here or contact me informally for more info (email in my profile):
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/21403/full-stack-
devel...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/21403/full-stack-developer-at-
energy-efficiency-startup-energyhub)

------
jordanlewis
New York, NY (Union Square) - full-time

Knewton's mission is to personalize the world's education. The Knewton
infrastructure blends data science, advanced learning models, and pedagogical
expertise to enable real-time personalization at massive scale. The Knewton
API allows third-party learning providers to build new, innovative learning
solutions on top of the Knewton framework.

The adaptive group working on recommendation, analytics, and adaptive
instruction is now at 30 people, with at least 30 more rounding out platform,
systems, and full stack. The company now tops 110 people. We'll exceed 2
million full-time students on the platform by the fall, with multiples of that
waiting in the wings.

<http://www.knewton.com/jobs/>

    
    
        * Academic Content Expert
        * Business and Market Analyst
        * Data Scientist
        * Senior Engineer - Full Stack
        * Software Engineer in Test
        * Sr. Security Engineer
        * Senior Manager, Communications and Media Relations
        * Senior Manager, Content Strategy
        * Senior Product Manager
    

<http://www.knewton.com/tech/blog/>

This is just the beginning. You can read more about the future here:
<http://bit.ly/Zj5xPv>

------
blo
San Francisco, CA - FULLTIME + INTERN - Early-stage (0.5-2+% equity)

Vurb (<http://www.vurb.com>), a Max Levchin funded startup - featured on TC
this year - [http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-
wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

Our mission is to change the way people search and interact with online
services, by connecting them together in a way that's more more usable,
efficient, and social (e.g., no more having ten tabs open to assemble the
information you need). We do this through unique UX/UI combined with search,
machine learning, big data, and other fun technologies.

We're looking for people who are interested in:

* Mobile (iOS, Objective-C) - leading our development of native apps on iPhone and Android

* JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - generalist / full-stack development

* Search / Data Science - classification algorithms, search, machine learning, NLP

We haven't launched but raised funding from Max Levchin, Drew Houston
(Dropbox), Naval Ravikant (AngelList), Michael Arrington (CrunchFund), and
many others

We're all engineers (MIT, Cornell, Berkeley, CMU, Microsoft, Zynga...) If
you're looking to get into an earlier stage startup that solves complex
problems and is making something people will use daily, then come find out
what we're up to.

Email us: jobs@vurb.com | <http://vurb.com/jobs>

------
sh1mmer
San Francisco, CA. H1B other visa support is ok.

I'm the CTO at Change.org we are looking for a range of engineering, product
and design roles. We just raised a round to fund growth, but the company has
mostly been self-sufficient. We have millions of monthly users that use our
site to help them change the world. We've played instrumental roles in
everything from the boy scouts changing their policy about gay scouts to
helping reinstate high school chess clubs.

We have a range of engineering roles but everyone must be: \- An awesome
person \- Care about making the world a better place \- Be really interested
in learning and growing themselves

Our culture is really important to us and regardless of where someone fits in
terms of technology we want to keep building an engineering team that has an
amazing culture and is driven to improve the and ourselves.

Job wise we need: \- Frontend->Fullstack Developer \- The FE->BE code mix
tends to fall on each engineer \- Know HTML/CSS/JS + Web langaues
(Ruby,PHP,Python,etc) \- Our stack is a mix of RoR and Node.js \- Mobile \-
iOS, Android, and mobile web expertise are all welcome \- "Big data" \- You
can do ETL and work EMR/Hive/Redshift, etc \- You might like monkeying with
math and doing ML too \- Writing web services (restfully) a bonus \- Devops \-
You know lots about making systems run especially automation of metrics and
sys-admin \- Ideally you have application experience

You can apply via: <http://www.change.org/hiring> or just email me directly
tom at change dot org

------
GiselleDarlene
Chicago, IL - Full Time

Experienced Ruby on Rails engineer needed to join doggyloot as a Director of
Technology.

doggyloot is the leading website for the discovery of dog-related products and
has hundreds of thousands of members that visit its website. doggyloot is a
well-funded, VC-backed startup that was founded within the Startup Foundry at
Sandbox Industries in early 2011.

The US pet product market is HUGE with over 46 million US households having a
dog. There are actually more dogs (over 75 million) than children in the US.
The size of the market for pet food and supplies is over $30 billion and has
grown by over 200% the last ten years. doggyloot is positioned to
revolutionize the pet e-commerce space.

Our small engineering team has already built an effective e-commerce platform
but we plan to build even more impressive technology in the coming months and
years. We need to scale our technology platform, build innovative consumer
features and automate a lot of operational processes. This is a great
opportunity to get involved early and make your mark with a promising, funded
startup with rapidly-growing revenue and interesting technologies.

Looking for - Lead development for our existing Ruby on Rails-based systems.
You're willing to collaborate with other members of the leadership team on the
business and technical strategy as well as the product roadmap.You’re
comfortable working on any part of the development stack (server
administration, Rails, MySQL/PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS, Javascript/jQuery, UI/UX)

Email me at giselle at doggyloot dot com if you'd like more information about
this position.

------
schumacher
Zurich, Switzerland - Magento and/or TYPO3 and/or Drupal Developer (PHP)

For other European locations and jobs see below.

Unic wants you

We are looking for technological gurus, outstanding organisers, customer
mindreaders, all-round multi-talents and creative, inquisitive minds. We need
people who question ideas and seek new answers. Innovation is not a matter of
chance.

At Unic, you will help national and international customers to realise
sophisticated e-business projects. And you will work with 220 experts,
professionals and top specialists from across all the Unic sites: these people
are the reason why Unic is the leading independent provider of e-business
solutions.

Job offers in Switzerland, Germany, Austria and Poland:
<http://www.unic.com/ch/en/about/career/jobs.html>

Offers are written in German language.

We're also looking for Project Managers; Java, SharePoint Developers and
Analysts.

Unic at a glance

    
    
       - Leading provider of high value e-business solutions for communications, sales and collaboration
       - 220 employees in offices in Bern, Karlsruhe, Munich, Vienna and Zurich
       - Owner-managed group with HQ in Zurich (Switzerland)
    

References: <http://www.unic.com/ch/en/referenzen.html>

Please refer to Hacker News if you apply.

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Menlo Park, and Boston

Delphix is a data virtualization company that is doing for databases what
VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for
similar success. We're looking for software generalists to help build our full
stack, from the operating system and filesystem, to the Java management stack,
and the GUI.

The engineering team at Delphix is composed of the inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, ZFS filesystem, DTrace, Oracle RAC, DataGuard, and
Flashback.

We've built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea can have a
voice and drive unique projects. Whether it's developing new abstractions in
the filesystem, designing an architecture to interoperate with a novel
database, or developing a new cloud paradigm for virtualizing data, there is
no lack of hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

The Delphix platform has already established itself as the premier platform
for structured data management in the enterprise world. In our first year of
selling, we added 50 large corporate customers, including many from the
fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, RBS, Fidelity, Deutsche Bank, Comcast, Staples,
Qualcomm, among others).

We have offices in Menlo Park, San Francisco, and Cambridge, MA.

Check out our technical blogs at <http://blog.delphix.com>.

News coverage: [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/delphix-
raises-25-mi...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/delphix-
raises-25-million-in-series-c-funding-157445155.html)

~~~
div0
What's your contact information?

------
techguy2013
Greater New York City area, Lead Software Engineer Position, U.S. Citizenship
or U.S. Permanent Residency Required

AreteX Engineering, a medical device startup company accelerating the use of
information technology in healthcare, has an immediate opening for a Lead
Software Engineer in its office located in the Greater New York City area.

Role and Opportunity:

AreteX Engineering is seeking a software engineer to design and develop the
software components of its medical device products. The software engineer will
be involved in the conception, design, development, and implementation of
medical device prototypes. He/she will be part of a dynamic team dedicated to
developing innovative solutions which help reduce intensive care unit costs
and increase the quality of care. The successful candidate will be expected to
interact with engineers, physicians, and nurses to solve complex problems in
healthcare.

Qualifications:

\- M.S. or Ph.D. in Computer Science or Electrical Engineering. \- Experience
with data acquisition from medical devices (i.e., standard bedside ICU
monitors) and other bio-signal acquisition devices. \- Extensive experience in
C#, C++, WPF, and Visual Studio. \- Experience with MATLAB and Python. \-
Enthusiasm to solve complex engineering and signal processing problems. \-
Familiarity with machine learning techniques is a plus.

Applicants should send (electronically) a curriculum vitae, a cover letter,
and the name and contact information of at least three references to AreteX
Engineering. See <http://aretexeng.com/AreteX_Engineering/Careers.html>

------
jasoncartwright
Potato is a 70-person developer-lead agency based in London, UK with offices
in Bristol, Amsterdam, Sydney & San Francisco. Our clients include Google,
PayPal, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother. We're
hiring for a variety of positions in a variety of locations, freelance & full
time, including senior UX designers in London, Mountain View & Bristol UK.

<http://p.ota.to/jobs/>

~~~
benjamincburns
US-based Django developer here who'd love to live and work in Sydney. I
realize you have no present openings listed there, but for furutre reference,
do you ever hire internationally?

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 8mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with $1.6mm in funding some of the biggest
names in the valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch
Kapor...), and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all
time. We're the only non-YC company that Paul Graham has invested in. We've
built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement with
millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully with
you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to change
the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------    
    
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
    
      --------------------------    
    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:

<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Full Stack Engineer
    
      * Front-end Engineer  
    
    
      * Android/iOS Engineer  
    
    
      * Backend and Database Ops  
    
    
      

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
seanmccleary
Location: New York, NY

Do you love OOP, and making websites? Well, read on!

We're a sports intelligence company looking for someone to join our team and
work on the server- and client-side. You would be working in a small team of
web and mobile developers, and reporting to the Director of Technology. We do
a lot of collaoration and group whiteboarding to design and architect our
products. Everyone gets involved.

We run on the LAMP stack, but we don't care what your background is as long as
you have a SOLID understanding of OOP and the web.

Here's what you'd be doing:

    
    
      * Work with the rest of the product & development team to clarify requirements and estimate work
      * Work with the development team to plan and architect features 
      * Development in PHP and/or JavaScript
    

We're flexible, but ideally you should have:

    
    
      * Experience with the web. Know your GET vs. POST. 
      * A good understanding of OOP concepts, and experience with at least one OOP language, such as:
        * PHP
        * Java
        * C#
        * Ruby
        * etc.
      * A love of clean, understandable code and interface
      * You can SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE and DELETE in your SQL database all day
      * Experience developing in a team with other people
    

Does that sound like you? It sounds like us, too. We should totally talk.

This position is located at our office in New York's Chelsea neighborhood.
It's spacious, sunny, and not a single grey wall anywhere. It offers a
competitive salary and benefits.

Apply here: <http://www.krossover.com/jobs>

------
anjo
Software Engineer at Anametrix - San Diego - Full Time
(<http://anametrix.com/>)

As a Software Engineer at Anametrix you get work both with front and back-end
development. You will get to be a part of our development team to work and
develop Anametrix’s product and platform.

Regular Tasks: \- Working in Java / C# / ActionScript and other languages \-
Creating next-generation cloud-based products and services \- Be part of a
team using an agile development process \- Work with some of the best
professionals available in San Diego

Desired Competencies: \- Excellent analytical and problem solving skills \-
Knowledge of data structures and algorithms \- Knowledge of Java and object-
oriented programming (not J2EE) \- Foundation in SQL / Database concepts \-
Foundation in user interface design \- C#, C/C++, .NET, R, and/or Flex, not
required but definitely a plus

Preferred Additional Competencies: \- The Java language, platform and
technologies \- Developing database driven web applications \- Understanding
of multi-threaded programming \- Distributed systems and network programming

Education: B.Sc., in Software Engineering, or equivalent

I work as a Software Engineering Manager and you can reach me at
andreas[at]anametrix[dot].com if you are interested

------
ehsanu1
San Francisco, FULLTIME + INTERNSHIP

<http://www.mytime.com/>

MyTime is Amazon for the services industry, helping people find and book
services online. We're a small, but fast-growing company with funding from the
likes of Mark Suster, Dave McClure and many others. We also have a base of
over 1200 businesses, growing everyday. It's the perfect opportunity for
anyone who wants to work at a fast-moving startup, and help us try to hack our
way to success.

We're looking for self-directed, generalist software engineers, with some
experience developing web applications. All 4 engineers at MyTime are full-
stack, and we expect you to be as well. You should be well-versed in
HTML/CSS/JS, as well as server-side web application development. Our main web
application is built on Ruby on Rails, so experience with Ruby and/or Rails is
preferred, but if you are familiar with something like Django or Sinatra
instead, you should still apply! You should also have some experience with an
SQL database of any kind.

Full job page: <http://www.mytime.com/jobs/software_engineer>

Email us at jobs@mytime.com, and make sure you let us know about any projects
you've done.

------
alpha_ori
San Francisco, CA

SwiftStack (<http://swiftstack.com/jobs/>) is hiring software developers at
all levels of experience.

Why Join SwiftStack?

You’ll work on a product that touches millions of people’s lives even if they
don’t know it. The number of businesses using OpenStack in general and Swift
in particular grows and grows, and it includes big names that make products
that are used by both your little brother and your grandmother. You’ll work on
a product that makes core OpenStack technology accessible to businesses of all
kinds.

You’ll get open-source experience in a big way. At SwiftStack, we’re committed
to strong participation in the OpenStack ecosystem in general and to
contribution to Swift in particular. You’ll be a contributor to one of the
most important Open Source projects currently active.

You’ll confront interesting problems every day. Writing a system like Swift
and building a software ecosystem to surround it is the road less traveled. We
aren’t writing yet another glorified CMS or social app or phone game. Whether
it’s figuring out better algorithms for data placement, confronting a firehose
of monitoring data, or determining how to integrate most flexibly with
customers’ systems, there are always new and unusual problems to solve.

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@swiftstack.com. Send us your github
profile, your LinkedIn account, a link to your website – whatever will best
display the work that you’ve done. Tell us in a few lines of text why you’re
interested in SwiftStack, and why we’ll be interested in you. We’ll be back in
touch shortly to get the conversation started.

------
ttruett
Ambition LLC

Chattanooga, Tennessee

Our company is creating 'fantasy football' for sales organizations to increase
employee productivity through competition. We spend the majority of our waking
life at work and most people don't like work... we are trying to make it
incrementally more enjoyable which we believe to be a worthy cause.

Our product is currently in beta and will launch in a month. We have already
established a foothold in the logistics industry and our initial three
customers are $200m-$800m companies. Our current problems are _very_ good
problems to have.

Looking for strong python/django developers comfortable with full-stack
development. Current stack is python, postgres, ext.js.

Looking for a sysadmin with 3+ years of experience. AWS experience preferred.
Experience 'scaling' a product definitely a plus.

Looking for a designer with a portfolio of ground-up websites and
applications. Mobile experience preferred.

If you are interested in this position (and are a developer) please email us
answers to the following questions:

1\. Why was your collegiate GPA what it was?

2\. Why is Fizzbuzz an ineffective test of your knowledge?

3\. How far have you made it through Project Euler?

4\. How have you become so great at ____________?

5\. What's the most challenging problem you've ever solved?

6\. What's your favorite city in the world?

If you are a designer, a link to your portfolio will be great in addition to
answering questions 1, 4, 5, 6.

jobs [at] akimbo [dot] io

------
kloncks
Ribbon: Rails, iOS, Front-end (JS and Designers), Data Scientist, No Biz-Dev

Full-Time in San Francisco only. No Remote, No H1B.

San Francisco, CA

Ribbon is a payments company that is built on a simple premise: let's keep the
buyer where they already are and make the transaction occur inside of whatever
platform they're on. Going off of that, we have built integrated in-stream
payments inside of Facebook
(<http://f.cl.ly/items/3X080L3U1e2I2Q2O3d2u/screeny-for-fb.png>), Twitter,
YouTube, and an embedded option to bring it back to your own website
(<https://www.ribbon.co/button>). You can think of us as an eCommerce multi-
platform version of Square. We must be well-designed on every front, from the
UI/UX to the backend payments infrastructure. Well-funded and at the beginning
of a very big & fun problem. <https://www.ribbon.co>

Relevant press: techcrunch.com/2013/02/05/payments-startup-ribbon-
raises-1-6m-from-tim-draper-others-launches-new-way-to-take-payments-directly-
in-the-facebook-news-feed/

Email me directly & mention you're from HN: hany@ribbon.co

------
alanmcgee
New York, NY. Sharewave, full time.

We're looking for an engineer to be an integral part of an early-stage
startup, working directly with our CTO (Robert "r0ml" Lefkowitz) and small
engineering team as we build our product beta.

Ideally you have:

* Hands-on front-end and/or back-end web development * Working knowledge of two of the following: Java, JavaScript, Postgresql, Python, Git * Proficiency with web and mobile technologies * A relevant degree (alternatively a good working brain)

About us: Sharewave is for entrepreneurs and private companies who care deeply
about their investors. It’s a beautifully simple way to organize, visualize
and share information with your investors. So you can spend more time leading
your business and less time on it’s administration, no matter if you have one
investor or one thousand.

We’re a team of 6 people with a range of financial, technology and startup
experience (you can read specifics about each team member here). We've also
attracted a very experienced board consisting of C-level executives from
market-leading companies within the finance and marketing industries.

Our office is in the city’s newest co-working space in midtown Manhattan,
which hosts a number of startups and small businesses, along with unlimited
coffee, tea and beer. The compensation package includes salary, equity and
health benefits.

We're just interested in your resume and any relevant links that showcase your
work (GitHub profile, projects, etc). This position is based in Manhattan, and
we aren't able to help in relocation. You must also be authorized to work in
the US.

Send your application to: jobs@sharewave.com

------
MarkusM
Looking for CTO and developers for our startup in Berlin, Germany. Work
Permit/Blue Card and Relocation Assistance Provided- no German required

Are you interested in working for an early stage startup in one of the coolest
cities in the world? Perfect! After graduating from Brown University, I just
finished collecting a pre-seed round for an innovative social-media startup.
My startup team is looking for developers experienced in App or Website
development that know their way around Ruby or PHP or iOS. If you have worked
with social networks before, it’s a big plus, but not necessary, as we like to
attract anybody that can adapt and take on new challenges.

Why should you apply? 3 reasons: 1.) You get to create an innovative social
media product from the ground up that will scale all around the world!!! 2.)
We do not just offer money, but also significant equity, so that you directly
profit from the financial upside. 3.) If you have been to Berlin before, you
know that it is one of the must international, buzzing cities in the world. I
assure you, Berlin is tons of fun, super cheap to live in and you don’t need
to know a word of German to get around.

Contact: startup.berlin.recruiting@gmail.com

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local Only (with flexibility to work from home
on occasion)

Optim.al (<https://www.optimalsocial.com/>) is hiring full stack engineers for
our London office, working on real time bidding, analytics, data science and
front end web applications.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, mathematics, or related field.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Can demonstrate that you're a great 
          programmer in at least one of Scala, Python, Java, Clojure, Haskell, 
          F#, Kotlin or Ruby
        * Willing to work in Python, Scala and Java
        * Good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jamie@optimalsocial.com or use the following Jobvite
link:

[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oYH2Wfwn&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oYH2Wfwn&s=HackerNews)

No recruiters please.

------
benwilber
GetGlue.com - Fulltime NYC

#1 Social TV app on the planet by far.

    
    
      - Generous equity
      - Free food
      - Work from home part of the week
    

We're always looking for great developers but right now we're focusing on:

    
    
      - Native iOS/Android
      - Python/Django
      - A serious Dev/Ops engineer that can just automate everything.
    

<http://GetGlue.com/jobs>

Send an email to jobs@getglue.com and mention this post.

------
kennystone
San Francisco, CA; PlanGrid (YC W12); Looking for engineers in SF

We’re a small team of construction engineers, software engineers, and ex-
rocket scientists, building intuitive, beautiful tablet apps for construction.
We love disrupting an industry that makes up 11% of Global GDP because no one
ever cared to do so (for comparison, defense is only 2.5% of global GDP). Our
users are project engineers, architects, superintendents, and electricians,
and they love our app (because it helps them build real things more
efficiently). We're looking for front-end engineers with a passion for making
beautiful intuitive products. Our front-end tech is iOS, Android, and
backbone.js. You will be our twelfth team member and sixth member of
engineering.

We've been around for a year and we're growing fast. Unlike a lot of early
stage startups, we measure our growth in revenue, not users, and it's been
exponential since the day we launched.

Competitive salary, equity, company engineering retreats to Mexico (this years
location:<http://i.imgur.com/kEiI2ej.jpg>), and an office next to a beer
garden (Hayes Valley, SF).

Send your info to: jobs@plangrid.com

------
mjewkes
Halifax, Canada. Canadian needed. REMOTE possible.

Twisted Oak Studios is looking for a strong developer interested in project
management for our 4 year old worker-owned consulting company.

Our company's focus is high-tech interactive projects. Over the past year, our
work has included game development (particularly in Unity 3D), graphics/shader
programming, and language and audio processing. We’re mostly platform agnostic
(mobile, desktop, embedded, custom hardware). We don’t do much web tech.

We're interested in working with people who care about their craft. Ideally
this includes thinking at both the design level:

* data driven work estimation

* keeping long term technical requirements in mind

* thinking about how a piece of work contributes to product/project end-value

And the implementation level:

* code standards

* readability

* maintainability

* exploring new effective development paradigms & techniques.

For this position we’d like to hear a little bit about you, see something that
you’ve worked on that you’re proud of, and hear about how you approach large-
ish projects with a team.

We offer strong compensation, prioritize developer quality of life (limiting
work-weeks, flexible hours), and do varied interesting work. Lots of
opportunities and support for professional development and side-projects.

Lastly, if the relationship is great after 6-12 months, we’ll want to
transition away from wages in to shared-ownership.

Hit me up at jobs@twistedoakstudios.com. I’m committed to responding to every
serious note I receive.

------
fellowshipofone
Stockholm, Full Time. Relocation assistance. @ ShapeUp Club

Full-Stack (python, ec2, search) senior engineer, Android developer,
sysops/dba.

Join our small team (11), pre-funding, mobile first and help me grow it into a
worldclass engineering team for digital health and fitness products.

More details on <https://github.com/ShapeUp/jobs>, contact me directly
(nicolas@shapeupclub.com) for more details.

------
grrrando
Red Tettemer + Partners - NYC/Philadelphia, USA

 _Seeking senior-level developers to form the foundation of a new NYC-based
development team for an established ad agency_

RT+P is a full-service advertising agency that's had great success recently
developing large-scale web applications for our clients (Under Armour, Planet
Fitness, and others). We're known for our bravado and our aim to always
overdeliver on our client's expectations. Right now we're working on
establishing a development-centric New York City office. The NY office will
focus primarily on long-term "product" projects.

We're seeking one or two experienced Rails and/or JS developers. You'll be
working directly with yours truly. We're going to make some seriously killer
stuff.

Full-time salary with a great benefits package. You'll be instrumental in
creating the office itself - we're starting with a blank slate. Occasional
(every couple weeks, if that) travel to HQ in Philadelphia will be required.
We are not a start-up, full compensation is not a concern.

Send me a note: interactivejobs (at) redtettemer (dot) com.

<http://redtettemer.com/>

------
charlesmchen
FiftyThree, New York, Full time, H1B transfers okay, no remote.

Since we launched Paper for iOS in March 2012, it has been downloaded more
than 8 million times and Apple named it the 2012 App of the Year on iPad.
Paper is just the beginning, and we’re hard at work on what’s next.

We’re looking for app developers (but we’d also love to talk to web devs,
backend devs and designers).

• Love creating beautiful user experiences? We’re a design-driven company, and
you’ll have the opportunity to work closely with world-class designers. In the
last year, Paper won numerous design awards including the Apple Design Award,
IxDA, AIGA, and Crunchie. • Enjoy a technical challenge? Interesting problems
abound. • We’re a startup but we’re on sound financial ground. We offer
competitive salary, benefits, and equity. • This role will be based in our NYC
office. No remote, but we’ll help with relocation. If H1B, transfers only.

Apply at jobs@fiftythree.com

<http://fiftythree.com>

Have a look at what our users are up to:

<http://madewithpaper.fiftythree.com/>

------
pyrox420
Rockton, IL (We are moving to Beloit, WI in ~6 months) / Fulltime Senior Web
Developer AccuLynx (<http://www.acculynx.com>)

AccuLynx is a profitable startup that is growing rapidly and we need two full-
time web developers to help maintain and build upon our SaaS web application.
We have a small team (4.5 devs) and have some amazing challenges ahead of us.
The biggest being how can we scale efficiently to accommodate our growing
customer base.

Detailed job description can be found here:
<http://www.acculynx.com/about/jobs/#webdev>

Our team does not hire based on buzzwords or popular acronyms. We expect you
to have mastered at least one language and be able to master any technology,
language, or development environment in the future. If you are entry level we
will help bring you up to speed. We'd like to see skills in our current stack:
Asp.net MVC, AngularJS, C#, jQuery, Sql Server, ElasticSearch.

The village of Rockton offers small-town charm and low cost-of-living, without
being far from larger metropolitan areas (Chicago, Milwaukee, Madison).

Benefits are top notch: Highly competitive salary (70k-95k), stock options, 15
days vacation, $5k/year to spend on continuing education (conferences,
classes, etc), choice of computer hardware (but must have two monitors and
ssd), choice of cell phone, MSDN subscription, gym membership, competitive
medical, dental, vision, 401K with matching & safe harbor contributions,
relocation reimbursement available, Steelcase Series 7 sit/stand desks,
Steelcase leap chairs, and we will be moving to a beautiful new office in
Beloit, WI.

Email me if you are interested (mention HN to get my attention), my name is
Paul: dev@acculynx.com

------
malandrew
Famo.us

Fulltime in SoMa, San Francisco, CA. No remote.

We're building the equivalent of Cocoa/CocoaTouch/Android SDK for web
applications, while also exploring and enabling new concepts in interface
design (e.g. stuff like Clear todo app, Yahoo iOS Weather app). Everything we
build is HTML5 and Javascript based.

If you are a software developer with a passion for building operating systems,
high performance graphics, application frameworks and software engineering
tools come join us, because we're working on something big getting attention
from some of the biggest names in Silicon Valley (although we can't yet say
who).

We're series A funded and have plenty of runway and we've got many options on
the table that we're beginning to mine so we can extend that runway
indefinitely, while we build out our core product(s). We're at 10 people and
growing.

Experience with functional programming and especially functional reactive
programming is a huge plus. Our main language right now is in JavaScript,
because that is what runs in the browser. However, we're still very small and
use of only JavaScript isn't set in stone.

To apply email tyler@famo.us

~~~
AdamTReineke
Why doesn't IE10 get the fancy page Chrome does if you claim to work on modern
browsers? The IE10 page (famo.us/c/) is really bad.

------
TLCooksey
Badgeville is hiring!!! We have multiple positions open in the engineering
department. Please apply through the link.
<http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/>

Badgeville sit right at the spot where websites, mobile apps & enterprise SaaS
smack full-speed into big data analytics. Gamification is the big idea of 2013
and it’s only getting bigger. At Badgeville, you’ll be surrounded by the speed
and flexibility of a start-up team while working on projects that support some
of the world’s biggest companies. Do you love brand-new offices featuring
overstocked kitchens, games & outings, bike & jogging paths, unbeatable views
and ridiculous gyms with climbing walls? Sure — we’ve got all of those. But
you want all of that while you get to work with state-of-the-art technologies
in one of the hottest emerging markets around. You want to be in a position
where what you do directly affects company performance every day. That’s why
you want to be at Badgeville.

------
adityakothadiya
[24]7 Inc. (<http://www.247-inc.com/company/careers/software-engineering>) -
Campbell or Alameda (Silicon Valley), CA, US (Full time).

Various Senior/Junior Software Engineering positions.

Key technical areas are - Big Data, Prediction Platform, Machine Learning, Web
Applications, Mobile Applications, QA.

Who we are?

[24]7 (<http://www.247-inc.com>) is a pre-IPO Software Company backed by
Sequoia Capital. At [24]7, we're building the next-generation predictive
analytics platform to deliver an intuitive consumer experiences. We design and
develop new product ideas and features from ground up. Our work involves
building high-performance and reliable platform products, and deploying them
in distributed environments to offer services to world's large enterprise
clients.

What you'll do?

In Software Engineering team, you will work on building a highly-scalable big
data platform, building machine learning based predictive models, various
consumer facing web applications or mobile applications, etc. You’ll find the
work environment inspiring and rewarding. We offer a fast-paced, collaborative
workplace, where individuals are empowered to make decisions and build upon
the company's success.

How to apply?

You can apply directly using JobVite from the link at the bottom of each job
description.

Or you can also send me an email with your résume and something interesting
about yourself to aditya DOT kothadiya AT 247-inc.com.

We're based in Silicon Valley, but if you live outside the Valley, we still
really want to talk to you (we'll pay for your flight, hotel, and meals when
you come interview with us).

------
achou
San Francisco, CA, full time. Development Team Lead - Cloud Solutions Coverity
<http://www.coverity.com/company/careers.html>

Our mission is to help developers write better software. We develop world
class static analysis technology that automatically finds defects in code.
We're ~300 employees strong with ~1100 large companies as customers. But we'd
like to expand that to every developer on the planet.

In this role you’ll lead the development team that will make our technology
accessible to the world. You’ll need these skills to succeed:

\- A go-to language for the web that you know very well. It can be Java, Ruby,
Python, Scala, or something else. This is a hands-on position.

\- Front-end experience in HTML5, JavaScript, CSS.

\- You’ve worked with IAAS like Amazon Web Services or similar.

\- Experience providing technical leadership to a small, focused group of
developers.

Years of experience and academic degrees matters less for this role than the
maturity of your skills.

We serve developers throughout the world. If that’s your passion – let’s talk.

Send email to andy at coverity dot com.

------
magicmarkker
Philadelphia, PA - BoardEffect (<http://boardeffect.com>) On Site Full-time
Ruby on Rails developer

What sets BoardEffect apart from the field isn’t just that we’ve created one
of the most powerful software-as-a-service (SaaS) solutions on the market -- a
mission-critical, secure, web-based portal for Boards of Directors -- or that
we’re rapidly developing an international presence with our portal, as well as
delivering empowering content, process expertise, and best-practice insight to
those board members we serve. What really sets us apart and makes it so
fulfilling to work here is that we're a firm whose employees get to work with
phenomenal mission-based organizations -- think universities, human services,
arts and culture, hospital systems, foundations -- people who we help DO GOOD.
We are currently experiencing unprecedented growth; the possibilities for
professional development, innovation, and impact are wide.

Get in touch with me at mhunt -at- boardeffect dot com if interested.

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; - Videology - FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if
already in US)

Videology Group - <http://www.videologygroup.com/>

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. The Baltimore office is a
.NET shop, but the Reston office is Java on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux in
production, and no plans to use Microsoft anything). Our stack is Java on
Spring with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. We have some big projects in
the works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and across
mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our Reston platform alone handles 4
billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired an
intern through these threads. These things do work!

------
omeryarn
Tel Aviv, Israel MonkeyTech, The most awesome mobile development studio in Tel
Aviv is looking for an experienced Ruby on Rails developer. You’ll be a part
of a creative & super fun team that creates mobile apps and standalone web
apps. We develop & plan many start-ups from the starting point, so it's a
pretty exciting job every day.

What you’ll get: \- You’ll use as much cutting-edge technologies as you want
and get some R&D time if you need it. \- AMAZING work environment – we have
the coolest office around and the coolest people in it. \- The new macbook air
we just bought and don’t need :-)

What you need: \- at least 2 years experience with server development. If that
experience is with Rails – You’ll also get a sticker! \- A working knowledge
of the basics – JS, CSS, AJAX, MySQL.. \- For our first meeting: o a list of
the places you get your news from (Hacker news, The verge, XKCD, etc..) o the
library\gem\plugin you got the most excited about in the past year

drop us a line if you're interested:

omer AT monkeytech.co.il

------
blueprint
Brooklyn, NY. Full stack engineer at Bondsy, a new way to trade with friends.

Bondsy is looking for an experienced engineer who is passionate about building
a great social network.

[http://bondsy.theresumator.com/apply/TMoloT/Full-Stack-
Engin...](http://bondsy.theresumator.com/apply/TMoloT/Full-Stack-
Engineer.html)

Qualifications:

\- You consider youself to be a senior-level developer

\- Mastery of Ruby, Rails, Git, Redis, PostgreSQL, and Heroku

\- Interested in taking ownership of the server-side

\- Experience creating systems that scale for long-term growth

Some recent press:

[http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672649/could-bondsy-become-
ebay...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672649/could-bondsy-become-ebay-for-the-
instagram-era)

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/24/4356366/trading-bacon-
for-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/24/4356366/trading-bacon-for-beans-a-
mobile-app-helps-users-barter-unwanted-items)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/sethporges/2013/05/31/meet-
bonds...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/sethporges/2013/05/31/meet-bondsy-the-
new-way-to-buy-barter-and-declutter/)

------
joshmcmillan
Gamaroff - London, UK

<http://jobs.gamaroff.com/>

Gamaroff is a primarily Rails development house working on desktop and mobile
apps for large international brands and agencies.

We're looking for skilled full-stack developers who are smart and interested
with using as much new cool tech as they possibly can. Whilst we primarily use
Rails, we have also been known to dabble in Node, Python, Lua, Go and an
assortment of other languages on a per-project basis. From a front-end point
of view, we use CoffeeScript, SASS/Less/Stylus and various MVC frameworks,
particularly Angular.

Every Friday afternoon is dedicated to trying out new tools and software, and
we're constantly encouraging developers to learn and experiment.

We have a lot of really fun stuff going on right now and we're looking to
expand rapidly both in London and later this year in the US. Either get in
contact through the jobs site above, or you can email me directly:
josh@gamaroff.com. We can assist with relocation if we think you're a perfect
fit.

~~~
joebeetee
These guys are awesome and really going places. I worked for them while I was
in the UK.

------
ganjianwei
Burlingame, CA (between SF and Palo Alto)

TellApart is hiring: Dev ops engineers, Hadoop/data-pipeline engineers,
Generalist engineers who want to build data products.

We help ecommerce companies use their customer data to improve their shopping
experience.

\- Our core retargeting business is growing extremely quickly, but we need
more great engineers to build out more data products that will have massive
impact on ecommerce--both helping retailers grow their businesses and
improving the experience of hundred of millions of shoppers.

\- We're building systems that have to deal with scale: 60K qps, 1TB data
generated per day.

\- Our business model means our machine learning and predictive models have to
work, if not we'll lose a ton of money.

\- Here's a glimpse of what our engineering team has done and a peek into our
engineering culture: <http://tellaparteng.tumblr.com/>

If this sounds exciting to you, email me wei at tellapart.com.
<http://tellapart.com/company/jobs>

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: MIT, Berkeley, Stanford, Google Research, Microsoft Research, IBM
Research, Yahoo Research, Palantir, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Rackspace, Tableau, Zendesk, and many more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: smart hackers excited to join an early-stage startup to grow
with & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build predictive models using sophisticated algorithms and data extracted
from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to help customers understand model
performance and meaning

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Interact with customers, analyze their data, understand their pain points,
and develop new product features and new products

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- <https://www.infer.com>

\- hiring@infer.com

------
dustinrcollins
Carbonite (<http://www.carbonite.com>) - Boston, MA

Carbonite leads the consumer cloud backup category with nearly 1.5 million
paying customers and 85% retention rates.

We are looking for engineers to join our Labs team, a small team that ships
MVP apps to test viability and explore new possibilities for the company. We
have a startup feel, with the financial backing of an established company.

We are looking for people excited about new technologies and working full-
stack. We write a lot of services in Python, so if you love Python you'll fit
right in. Some of the other stuff we work with: AWS (EC2, CloudFormation, S3,
etc), Cassandra, AngularJS, Chef, and many more. We write clients for
Windows/Mac/iOS/Android.

We work in Scrum, release every 2 weeks, and iterate based on user feedback.

If you're interested in the position, send me an email with some info about
yourself, a resume and your Github (if you have one).

My name is Dustin and I am an engineer on the Labs team. I look forward to
hearing from you!

dcollins@carbonite.com

------
al3xdm
Birmingham, UK - Full time - Web Developer

We're a well funded Birmingham based startup looking for a talented developer
to join our team. We're a team of three developers growing to six over the
next couple of months.

Open to applications from a diverse range of backgrounds, whether you're an
experienced dev with commercial experience, university graduate or not
done/completed a degree. Just have a passion for development and a project or
two to show us.

Key points

    
    
      - You'll have experience with PHP. We run Hiphop, make use of Unit Tests and create/path extensions as necessary.
      - You will be designing and working from several internal APIs, and experience with APIs (public or private) is good.
    

Whats in it for you?

    
    
      - Your an early hire - competitive salary and equity.
      - Equipment of your choice.
      - Nice offices based in the Custard Factory.
      - Flexible work hours and days.
      - Free drinks/snacks, cinema pass / gym membership.
    

If you're interested send me an email - alex [at] hobzy.com

------
edtjones
Liverpool, UK (preferred) or UK REMOTE (considered)

Error Creative Studio (<http://www.errorstudio.co.uk>), is a digital creative
studio building websites, applications, dashboards and apps for lots of
interesting clients, and we're developing our own products too. We'd love you
to join us.

We are looking for a generalist Ruby and PHP developer who is comfortable with
front-end development and sysadmin tasks. Our stack varies from project to
project, but includes:

\- Rails, Sinatra, Drupal, and Wordpress websites, deployed with Capistrano

\- MySQL and MongoDB databases, with SOLR for search

\- Ubuntu on our bare-metal servers, provisioned using Chef

\- Front-end development using JQuery, LESS and the usual gamut of interesting
libraries in Javascript and CSS

\- Git for SCM

You'll be comfortable collaborating on a range of projects, taking the lead on
technology choices, learning new things every day, and taking part in every
area of the business. We are specifically looking for help with the
development of a large Rails project, but there are always lots of other
things going on - Skype bots, Wordpress sites, nascent ideas for mobile apps;
if you have an idea, pitch it and make it happen!

We're a relaxed bunch, and working at Error is both interesting and fun. We're
committed to investing in you, and you'll have the option of a share of the
business after your first year of employment. We'll obviously be providing you
with whatever hardware you need to do your job; we're Mac people but you can
choose whatever you like.

Error's lovely studio is in Liverpool, but we'd certainly consider a UK-based
remote employee.

If this appeals, get in touch with Ed Jones at ed@errorstudio.co.uk

[edit: formatting]

------
akshxy

      +*******************************************************+
      |                      NanoWE Inc.                      |
      |                    Palo Alto, CA                      |
      |                                                       |
      |  Lead Developer --> RoR --> India --> Palo Alto, CA   |
      |                                                       |
      +*******************************************************+
      |                                                       |
      |        $10-$15k <-- salary/equity --> 1.0%-5.0%       |
      |                                                       |
      +*******************************************************+
      |                                                       |
      |               What’s in it for you?                   |
      |                                                       |
      |               1$ million --> 3 years                  |
      |              10$ million --> 5 years                  |
      |                                                       |
      +*******************************************************+
      |                                                       |
      |                     Requirements                      |
      |                                                       |
      |                 failed entrepreneurs                  |
      |                           +                           |
      |   You know top 30 things you want to do in life       |
      |                           +                           |
      |  You meet deadlines and you do it all before lunch    |
      |                                                       |
      +*******************************************************+
      |                      Apply now!                       |
      |                                                       |
      |                     as@nanowe.com                     |                                                    
      +*******************************************************+

------
twog
Banyan is seeking a Full Stack Rubyist to join our team. We're looking for a
versatile engineer who wants to join the team to take on a wide range of
technical challenges. We are based in Chattanooga, TN, but you can be
anywhere.

You:

* You thrive in a fast paced startup environment, and hate micromanagement.

* You can quickly pick up new technology and effectively apply it.

* You love dealing with multiple programming languages, web services, analytics, databases etc and connecting them all together.

* You feel right at home in a full stack environment.

* You enjoy doing something that nobody else has done before.

Nice to haves:

* You have a MS/PhD & have published research during your time in academia.

* You are comfortable with a variety of languages and consider yourself a generalist.

* You value user-experience & user-interface design, even if you cant design yourself.

* You are comfortable with HTML5 (Haml), CSS (Sass), and JS (Backbone).

* You have a deep understanding of Git & other Version control systems.

Why you should work with us:

* A chance to revolutionize science.

* Competitive salary & benefits in a well-funded, early stage startup.

* Close-knit engineering team who loves pair-programming, agile development, and code review.

* We re-invest in our employees and focus on personal and team development.

* Transparency and honesty. Within the company, everything is open to discussion.

Salary is dependent on experience & ability. We will pay for relocation if
you're interested. Compensation package included. To apply contact toni (at)
banyan.co, or tweet me @twogiraffes

------
kidura
New York, NY

Kidura

Kidura leverages recent advances in machine learning and data analysis to
provide a platform for understanding and visualizing data sets. At the core of
the Kidura platform is an algorithm for representing an arbitrary data set by
a graph whose connectivity reflects the structure of the original set of
points.

We are looking for a great software engineer to join our team as its first
employee.

While we do obviously use specific languages and technologies, the emphasis is
on hiring someone super smart.

Desired Skills and Requirements:

\- Excellent implementation skills in a variety of programming languages

\- Understanding of machine learning, artificial intelligence, statistics and
data mining

\- Familiarity with network programming, distributed systems, GPUs

We are also possibly looking to someone who can help with the non-technical
tasks.

Please visit <http://www.kidura.com/front_pages/careers/> and/or contact us
through <http://www.kidura.com/contact/contact/>

~~~
carterschonwald
it looks like you're doing something similar to the folks at Ayasdi. Care to
elaborate how how your spin on computational topology is similar or different?

~~~
kidura
Astute observation. I see from your from your profile that you are doing some
interesting things with haskell and numerical computing. I'd be very much
interested in learning more about what you are doing - what types of problems
you're trying to solve, algorithms you are implementing, what sort of
customers are using your product.

Our platform differs in a number of ways, although it is still in its
embryonic stage. Why don't we discuss more offline, if you are interested? My
contact info is in my profile .

~~~
carterschonwald
following up via email now.

I'm aiming to get a wee tiny open technology preview out in the coming month
or two, and subsequently i'll be chatting with a few orgs to sign some
"enterprise" contracts so the work can move forward from there.

Also the open layer stands a good chance of becoming the default lin alg
substrate on hackage once i get it out. So theres an interesting ecosystem
Gambit there.

------
PhilC718
New York, NY.

Internet company is looking for bright engineers to join the growing
development team. The company primarily uses Microsoft-based technologies
(.NET, SQL Server) and write code in C#, though they use a wide variety of
other technologies and languages throughout. The company has a strong
commitment to code quality, but employ a fast-paced, agile development
methodology, and work in a startup-like environment.

Please apply if you are a strong team player, a fast learner, and a self-
starter, and are interested in reshaping the world of education and online
learning.

Qualifications

Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or related field

Computer Science fundamentals in algorithm design, data structures, and
problem solving

Solid understanding of issues concerning concurrency, locking, and
multithreading in server applications

5+ years of experience developing .NET applications in C# (Web or Windows),
preferably with a SQL Server back-end

Preferred: iOS development (Objective-C or MonoTouch) and HTML5/JQuery/CSS
skills

You can contact me via philip at infusiveny dot com

------
spicavigo
People Interactive - Mumbai, India. Full time

Title: Senior Solutions Architect – Emerging Technologies

Role: We want someone who is passionate about their work and wants to push the
envelope every day. It's not just about the stuff that gets built, but the way
it's done and how much fun you have while doing it.

As part of the Emerging Technologies team at Shaadi.com, you get to work on
the coolest technologies and what you design and write will go into world-
class Web and Mobile products that will be used by millions of users
worldwide.

You will continuously evaluate existing systems and look for ways to design
and implement further improvements. You will be expected to come up with
solutions to problems not yet posed through technology still unknown.

Apply here: [http://peoplegroup.theresumator.com/apply/PCNAMx/Senior-
Solu...](http://peoplegroup.theresumator.com/apply/PCNAMx/Senior-Solutions-
Architect-Emerging-Technologies.html) or contact me yousuf.f at
peopleinteractive.in

------
b1tr0t
Location: Vancouver, Canada (yes, it looks like the postcards here when the
sun is out)

Company: Mobify, <http://www.mobify.com>

Sponsorship: Available for technical roles

Type of employment: Onsite, full-time

Categories: Web development and design, mobile, PaaS

What we're into: anything to do with making the web amazing on all devices
(mobile optimization, performance optimization, image optimization)

Some of our open source projects: <http://github.com/mobify> or
<http://www.mobify.com/dev>

Positions:

    
    
       - Front-end engineers (JavaScript)
       - Back-end engineer (we use primarily Python, Go & NodeJS)
       - UI Designers (CSS/HTML)
       - Mobile web developer (CSS/HTML with + design fundamentals)
       - Product Manager (SaaS)
    

You:

    
    
       - Have a super power in your area of expertise 
       - Get us excited when we see your code or work
       - Have a good sense of humour

------
cvinson
Bandzoogle - UI/UX designer - REMOTE (or Montreal)

We're looking for an experienced designer to take charge of the UI/UX of our
app. Bandzoogle powers tens of thousands of artist websites, and help bands
make a living by selling their music and growing their fan base. We've been
"bootstrapped, profitable, and proud" since 2003 and were named one of the
fastest growing companies in Canada the past 2 years.

Why work with us?

Other than the chance to work on fun projects that empower musicians,
Bandzoogle offers:

\- A fast paced startup atmosphere, with the stability of an established,
profitable company.

\- A great salary plus generous performance bonuses.

\- A flexible & family-friendly schedule.

\- Full health insurance for US and Canadian employees.

\- Reimbursement of home office expenses, computer, and use of co-working
spaces.

\- A $1,000 yearly education expense account - reimburse books, conferences,
whatever you want to learn about.

\- Yearly meet-ups in fun locations, family included!

Full job post here: <http://bandzoogle.com/jobs/>

------
steveinator
STAMFORD, CT and NEW YORK CITY

Looking for developers

US:

We are a funded startup with 17 or so people and growing. We focus primarily
on brokerage and project finance in the REC markets:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renewable_Energy_Certificates](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renewable_Energy_Certificates).

YOU:

\- You have a coding background. We use a lot of PHP here, but all we ask is a
background with any language. We know good programmers can pick up any
language with a reasonable desire to learn

\- You want to work in the renewable energy sector. Apply your technical
skills to directly support the use of renewable energies

\- You understand version control, cloud hosting, and agile dev

\- You're interested in the startup culture of a constant flow of new
problems, and are willing to help grow the IT presence of the firm

[http://skystreammarkets.com/](http://skystreammarkets.com/)

Send resumes to IT at SKYSTREAMMARKETS dot COM

------
boostsrt
Sococo - Mountain View, CA / Iowa City, IA / Eugene, OR

<http://www.sococo.com>

Sococo is seeking a full-time Mac OS/iOS developer who has a passion for user
interfaces. We've recently deployed the first mobile version of Sococo Team
Space on the iPad and we are looking for a creative, flexible engineer to help
launch our upcoming iPhone app and enhance and build new features for our iPad
and Mac desktop apps.

Must Have \- At least 2 years experience in Objective-C, iOS/MacOS \- Deep
demonstrable knowledge of UIKit/AppKit \- An eye for beautiful UI, and the
tenacity to get it right \- Delivered a consumer product on iOS/Mac OS

Should Have \- Experience with CALayers or lower rendering tech \- pthread-
level multi-threaded programming experience

Nice to Have \- Experience with streaming voice and video

[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=5598774](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=5598774)

------
asuth
Quizlet - San Francisco, CA.

Lead iOS engineer - we're looking for a person to lead the development of our
iPhone and iPad apps.

We care deeply about education and do a lot of unique things to get in the
minds of our users (16M uniques/mo, mostly high school and college kids).

\- Every week we attend a different high school or middle school in the San
Francisco area, where we test new features or ask for improvements. Everyone
on the team attends.

\- We personally respond to 1,200 feedback messages a week. Everyone on the
team pitches in. It sounds hard but our tools are amazing for this

\- We use our product a lot. Our team of ~12 combined knows about 10
languages, and groups of us are always taking classes or trying online
learning tools. We take group tests (last week we all learned Sushi terms).

Ping me if interested: andrew at quizlet

<http://quizlet.com/mission> <http://quizlet.com/jobs>

~~~
c_hawkthorne
While I am still a student, I would love to give some feedback. I've found
that when using your quiz feature, and you have to type the word or
definition, you have to spell it correctly. I have found this as a huge
problem when working with foreign languages, because I may not be used to
spelling, so it count is wrong. If there is a way to implement some auto
correct or spell check with words in the set, I would love that.

------
sramam
ShapeSecurity.com, Mountain View, CA. Fulltime, Local, US Citizens

Front-end/Full-stack engineers.

We are working to make the internet more secure.

I am looking for great additions to our front-end team. We are a
django/angular.js/d3.js shop. With an opportunity to work with big-data -
analysis(java) & presentation layers.

The team currently has full-stack engineers, with a slight bias towards the
back-end. We really need help with the front-end.

While the job involves the usual web-app stuff, we are really excited about an
ability to provide near real-time analytics.

Feel free to use our online submission process (please mention HN) or send
email directly shishir@shapesecurity.com. All submissions are carefully
reviewed by humans!

We are also looking for other positions company-wide
<http://www.shapesecurity.com/careers.html>

Reasons to work at Shape:

\- It's an exciting time in web-security, with some very hard problems to
solve

\- The company is at a very early stage, learning and growth are only limited
by your imagination

\- The company is seeing amazing customer engagement

\- We are very well-funded <http://www.shapesecurity.com/investors.html>

\- We are among the hottest technology companies to "Bet your career on"
<http://read.bi/11aSsHP>

Benefits: \- A great bunch of people in a friendly enviroment

\- Daily lunch from great restaurants

\- Gym Membership

\- Commuter benefits

\- Standing desks

\- Stock options

\- Excellent medical benefits

\- 401(k)

------
mayberryrecruit
DATA SCIENTIST - RALEIGH, North Carolina, United States

Responsibilities Identify new data sources that will improve online targeting
efforts Establish links across existing data sources and find new, interesting
mashups Work closely with statisticians to identify, design and build
appropriate datasets for complex experiments Coordinate data resource
requirements between analytics team and engineering team Develop tools and
libraries that will help analytics team members more efficiently interface
with huge amounts of data Help develop algorithms and predictive models to
solve critical business problems Create informative visualizations that
intuitively display large amounts of data and/or complex relationships Work
with product managers, engineers and analytics team members to translate
prototypes into production

Qualifications Highly motivated individual with degree(s) in CS or applied
quantitative field (math/statistics, economics, engineering). Minimum of 3-5
years working with relational databases Ability to write and execute complex
SQL queries to extract/process data. Strong analytical skills Experience in
programming with JAVA, Python, Perl. Experience with statistics software
(prefer R, SPlus, MatLab) Well versed in UNIX command line utilities (Sed,
awk, etc.) and experience using these tools to clean/process very large and
often very messy datasets Coursework or practical experience with data mining,
machine learning, building algorithms, applied math and statistics a plus Deep
knowledge of various data sources (government, open source APIs, point-of-
sale, proprietary sources, etc.) and experience in linking them Experience
with very large datasets a must. Knowledge of map/reduce framework (hive/pig
other tools for accessing data in Hadoop/HBase cluster systems) a plus

Relocation offered: $80K-$125K

Please submit resume at [http://bit.ly/14tbv22](http://bit.ly/14tbv22) or
contact Muriel Mayberry at muriel@hansenrecruiting.com

------
arnulfhsu
Looking for Frontend and Backend developers in Orange County, Irvine, CA

Frontend: Backbone, Handlebars, Underscore, Socket.io, jQuery, Sass/SCSS,
Agile/SCRUM, unit testing frameworks such as jasmine or mocha and testacular /
karma

Backend: PHP, PostgreSQL, ActiveMQ, REST, TDD/BDD/CI

<http://jobs.centraldesktop.com/details?o=dev_frontend>
<http://jobs.centraldesktop.com/details?o=engineer-irvine>

If you don't fit that description, but are have experience developing web
applications, contact us. Or if you know someone we are offering $2,000 cash
to anyone who refers a engineer we hire.*

Compensation: Competitive Salary, PTO, Bonuses, Stock Options, Health/401k,
Free Drinks/Snacks

Send Resume/Cover/Github/Hackernews/Stackoverflow profile/links to ahsu [at]
centraldesktop.com.

------
nedwin
San Francisco OR Melbourne OR Remote - Full time

Tweaky.com is a curated marketplace of marketers and developers that help you
to improve your website one tweak at a time.

We launched in July 2012 and have been growing at a phenomenal rate since then
(25% in the last 30 days).

We are now looking for a talented Ruby/Rails developer to help us consolidate
our platform and to manage some of our performance and scaling issues.

This is our first technical hire to help us sustain the growth and build out
the rest of our vision.

If you're looking for a challenging role and to be influential in the
development of a fast-growth business then this is a great role for you.

We're in the process of setting up our SF office but 80% of our team work
remotely so we're happy for you to work wherever you work best so long as
you're happy to visit a couple of times a year.

Check out our full posting at tweaky.com/careers or drop me a line to chat at
ned AT tweaky.com.

------
buholzer
Complete Genomics - Mountain View, Full time, (H1B transfers)

Ever wish your job had a real impact on the world?

We are building next generation applications in the field of Genomics data
interpretation. We believe in having small teams of highly influential
engineers who have the resources required to do what needs to be done. If you
want to help build solutions that could have a measurable, positive impact on
the lives of people, then join our team. And yes, we work on curing cancer.

Backbone/iOS/Java/MongoDB/AWS

\- Frontent Software Engineer - <http://bit.ly/11ih9WQ>

\- Backend Software Engineer - <http://bit.ly/12WbkN3>

\- Automation Software Engineer - <http://bit.ly/11iihtN>

\- Bioinformatician - <http://bit.ly/10PzAiC>

Ping me if interested: mbuholzer at completegenomics

------
jasonchen913
10gen(MongoDB) - New York City, San Francisco Bay Area (Palo Alto) Full time -
Developers,Solution Architects, consulting Engineer,Technical Account
Managers, Technical Service Engineers,etc...

We're developing and supporting the open source and document style database:
MongoDB. To date, we've raised over $80M, including strategic investment from
Red Hat and Intel. Last year we doubled in size while revenue grew 4x. We're
solving huge data problems for companies like Disney, eBay, Craigslist,
foursquare, and over 500 others…recently closing out additional very BIG name
companies. \- ...with that said... Feel free to reach out to me if there is
any interest working here. ...still reading?... We are looking for all types
of positions & backgrounds My e-mail is - jason.chen@10gen.com . Drop me a
note so we can setup an informal chat.

------
jasonchen913
10gen(MongoDB) - New York City, Palo Alto Full time -

\- Technical Pre-sale Engineer - Technical Post-sale Engineer - Technical
Services Engineer - Etc...

\- We're developing and supporting the open source and document style
database: MongoDB. To date, we've raised over $80M, including strategic
investment from Red Hat and Intel. Last year we doubled in size while revenue
grew 4x. We're solving huge data problems for companies like Metlife,
Informatica, Disney, eBay, Craigslist, foursquare, and over 500
others…recently closing out additional very BIG name companies. - ...with that
said... Feel free to reach out to me if there is any interest working here.
...still reading?... We are looking for all types of positions & backgrounds
My e-mail is \- jason.chen@10gen.com . Drop me a note so we can setup an
informal chat.

------
omervk
AppMyDay (<http://appmyday.co.il>) Tel Aviv, Israel Full time, permanent,
local only at this point Recently seed funded, looking for first employees

Who we're looking for:

We're looking for senior mobile engineers (iOS/Android) and a team lead. We've
got a lot of really cool stuff in the pipeline and we want the right people to
take us to the next level.

About us:

With AppMyDay, your event’s guests can share their experiences and photos ion
their own private, mobile social network. From a wedding or a birthday party
to a corporate gathering or a conference, it just takes a few minutes to set
up your event and distribute invitations to your guests. We even let your
guests create souvenirs like magnets and t-shirt with their own photos on them
right from their own smartphone.

Send your CV to omervk@appmyday.co.il and let me know you came through HN :)

------
khitchdee
Full-time, Allahabad(India), Khitchdee

Khitchdee is designing a custom PC from scratch. We're designing an FPGA based
circuit that runs the things we value most from our PC. We call this PC the
Switch and it's going to replace the Wintel PC and MacBook Air we currently
use as our primary PC. We produce music, design gadgets and also like to teach
gadget design.

We don't like to Google our way out of our information needs. Instead, we like
to practice origional engineering where we derive our own answers from first
principles. In this sense we are old-fashioned. We are also stubborn in
sticking to our long term goals for years on end. We're looking for a self-
starter who can meaningfully contribute to our project over the long run. Send
us an email at rohit@khitchdee.com.

Our website: <http://www.khitchdee.com>

------
curveship
Durham, NC

Concrete Data is looking for an experienced .NET developer for systems
integration and ground-up development projects. This is a full-time contract
opportunity expected to last approximately 3-4 months, with a possibility of a
longer engagement. Technologies include C#, ASP.NET MVC, CSS, Knockout, SQL
Server 2008 and 2012, Windows Server 2008 and IIS. Familiarity with Java is a
plus but not essential, as is domain expertise with enterprise project
scheduling, capital asset management or cost accounting business processes.

This position is based in our office in downtown Durham, NC. We are not
looking for a remote work arrangement at this time; please respond only if you
are able to work onsite.

Strong candidates will have at least 6 years of experience developing .NET
applications, will be experienced with Entity Framework or other ORM tools,
will be experienced at estimation, architecture and design, and will have a
track record of delivering high-quality code in a dynamic and client-centered
environment.

If you enjoy delivering high-quality code with little supervision, are able to
deliver great software to clients and are looking for a dynamic, exciting
environment, we want to talk with you!

Learn more about us at www.concretedata.com.

Required: 4 years experience with .NET development using C#, SQL Server and
ASP.NET Experience with .NET 4.0 and/or 4.5 Strong HTML and CSS knowledge
Experience with Javascript frameworks, such as Jquery, Backbone or Knockout
Experience building and interacting with .NET web services

Desired: ASP.NET MVC, Knockout, Entity Framework experience Experience with
Primavera P6, Microsoft Project or other commercial project scheduling tools
Experience with cost accounting applications Experience integrating custom and
commercial applications for enterprise clients

Principals in the Raleigh/Durham metro area only, please.

edit: forgot to add that inquiries may be sent to me: adam dot haile at
concretedata dot com.

------
thecodemonkey
Washington D.C., Full Time Front-End Developer

Engage, an interactive agency that provides technology and strategy to Fortune
500 companies, political organizations, and nonprofits, is looking to add a
Front-End Developer to our already-strong bullpen of developers. Unlike much
of our competition, all of our development and creative work is produced in-
house, so you’ll be working directly with our team of designers and
developers.

This is a full-time position and you must be able to work on-site in
Washington, DC. We provide competitive salaries and a generous benefits
package (plus snacks and free energy drinks, if that’s your thing). We also
encourage (read: subsidize) our developers to go to hackathons and relevant
conferences.

Must-haves:

    
    
      * Strong experience with CSS3, HTML5 and JavaScript and able produce clean, standards-compliant markup
      * Experience with several (ideally all) of the following: jQuery, Backbone, Underscore, RequireJS, Twitter Bootstrap, Media queries/Responsive design, Cross-browser compatibility, testing & support
      * Strong grasp of UX
      * Understands and pursues pixel perfection for every site & project
      * Skilled with Photoshop & the Adobe Creative Suite
      * Comfortable working on tight deadlines and in a team environment
      * In general, a nice person to be around who enjoys tackling challenges and learning new skills
     

Bonus points if you:

    
    
      * Have some experience with WordPress, Expression Engine, and/or Drupal
      * Have a basic understanding of PHP or MySQL
    

To apply, please include your resume, work samples, and a brief description of
why you’re interested in the position. For work samples, please provide links
to live projects you’ve worked on (and your GitHub profile, if you have one).

More information and apply here:
[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/VzN338/Front-End-
Web-...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/VzN338/Front-End-Web-
Developer.html)

------
United857
Amobee -- Silicon Valley -- H1B, Intern, Full-time

I'm the technical lead at Amobee on our PULSE 3D platform, looking to disrupt
the way we consume and create mobile advertising. We're looking for developers
on HTML5, WebGL, iOS, and Android to build the next generation of rich media
as well as touch-based content creation tools from the ground up.

We believe that ads should actually be fun; as fast, interactive and
personalized as the best games and apps. That's why we built the world's first
3D platform for display advertising. Our startup, AdJitsu, was acquired by
Amobee almost a year ago. Our team continues to operate like an autonomous
startup, with the added benefit of our parent company's resources.

Our PULSE 3D platform combines WebGL (or native OpenGL on iOS) with HTML5 to
create a designer-friendly environment for building interactive experiences
powered by programmable shaders. You can have a look at some of our ads here:
<http://amobee.com/3d>

As a startup within a startup (we're a team of six people including three
engineers with a lot of autonomy), you'll have the chance to own and solve
problems such as:

* Build the next generation of realtime rendering and user interaction on mobile * Rethink content creation tools, from the ground up, for multi-touch interfaces * Design immersive, sensor-driven user experiences for clients * Analyze billions of data points from user interaction

We touch everything from SIMD assembly and fragment shaders, to Hadoop and
Pig, and almost everything in between. Objective C, C++, HTML 5, Javascript,
WebGL, Python, git and more are tools we use every day.

Our client include brands like BMW, Samsung, Autodesk, and Nokia. Our team
brings experience from Apple, Cooliris, Dreamworks, Microsoft, Namco Bandai,
NVIDIA, Ubisoft, and more. We're backed by the likes of Accel, Sequoia, and
Singapore Telecom.

If this whets your appetite, get in touch with me at markw at amobee dot com
and let's talk!

------
aaroneous
ShopPad (<http://www.theshoppad.com>) - Oakland, CA

In the past six months our platform has helped thousands of eCommerce sites
deliver tablet shopping experiences that delight their customers. Now we are
ready to grow the team.

We're looking for a developer with a strong background in PHP and JavaScript
(front-end + Node). The right candidate is looking for more than just a job -
they want to be an integral part of building a fast-growing company.

We are two successful serial-entrepreneurs, and are well-funded with an
incredible team of seasoned advisors and investors. Our office is in the Jack
London Square neighborhood of Oakland (minutes from BART, ferry & 880
freeway). We offer unlimited vacation, remote work options, meaningful equity,
competitive salary and benefits.

Sound cool? aaronw@theshoppad.com

------
jasonchen913
10gen(MongoDB) - New York City, Palo Alto Full time -

\- Technical Pre-sale Engineer - Technical Post-sale Engineer - Technical
Services Engineer - Etc...

We're developing and supporting the open source and document style database:
MongoDB. To date, we've raised over $80M, including strategic investment from
Red Hat and Intel. Last year we doubled in size while revenue grew 4x. We're
solving huge data problems for companies like Metlife, IBM, Informatica,
Disney, eBay, Craigslist, foursquare, and over 500 others…recently closing out
additional very BIG name companies. - ...with that said... Feel free to reach
out to me if there is any interest working here. ...still reading?... We are
looking for all types of positions & backgrounds My e-mail is -
jason.chen@10gen.com . Drop me a note so we can setup an informal chat.

------
apac_abhi
Singapore, Full-time, Employment Visa Sponsorship + Relocation Assistance

We are Zalora.com (fastest growing online fashion company & well funded too).
We are headquartered in Singapore City.

Job: System Administrator/Operations Engineer (with DevOps Mindset)

We are an interesting multi-cultural team and love everything about Web/Online
operations. We have all the ingredients that makes a great workplace for
engineers who love solving interesting problems with fun-loving atmosphere
around them.

If you are interested , here is the gist with more details
<http://bit.ly/11e1z0s>

There is a really cool reason for why people like to apply to this JOB (Why?)

We have a interesting way to screen candidates
(<https://github.com/zalora/automated_sysadmin_screen_test>)

------
adw
Flipboard (<http://flipboard.com/>)

Palo Alto, CA – permanent, full-time

We're hiring engineers and designers.

Flipboard is a social magazine service. We're looking for both front-end
(mobile, Web) and server people; our client teams are awesome, but we also run
very large-scale services (on AWS) to support them, we're very serious about
data, and we do a heck of a lot of both client and server-side JS. We've got
interesting problems for _everyone_.

Some of the tools we use, just to give you a flavor: ObjC, Java (both Android
and on the server), CoffeeScript, node.js, the Python/Numpy stack, Hadoop,
HBase, ElasticSearch, Go...

<http://flipboard.com/careers/> \- alternatively, feel free to email me and
I'll point you at the right people (andrew at the obvious domain).

------
aetherson
Flywheel -- Redwood City, California, USA

Server developer

We allow our users to hail traditional taxis with iOS and Android smartphone
apps. We're an established player in San Francisco, looking to take our next
big growth step.

Total size of the company is roughly 25, engineering department is nine
people, core server work is presently two or three. Most server work is in
ruby (some rails, some not), with a bit of Node.js. The big challenges in
front of us are scaling smoothly and improving the experience of matching
drivers and passengers.

I'm a server developer here. You can send me your resumes at
mike@flywheel.com, or apply through this page:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbm9Vfwl&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbm9Vfwl&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=ohNdXfwY)

------
natgordon
BabyList (<http://babyli.st>) helps parents-to-be figure out what they need
for their baby. The baby industry is massive and ripe for disruption. We’re
already making significant money, our users absolutely love us, and we’re just
getting started.

We were in the most recent 500 Startups batch, have a great set of advisors
and investors, and were voted one of the top 5 companies by Gigaom, Forbes,
and others.

We recently raised seed funding, and are now looking to bring on our first key
hires. We’re a team of four (two are remote).

We use Ruby on Rails, MySQL, Javascript, jQuery, and soon iOS. We think that
great developers can come from a variety of backgrounds. The main thing is
that you’re smart and get stuff done.

Email me at natalie@babyli.st. Let me know what you’re looking for in your
next job.

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo
Alto, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive Companies in 2013"
by MIT Technology Review (<http://www2.technologyreview.com/tr50/2013/>). We
have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was
previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and
became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our
partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp, Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
(<http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure>), machine learning, NLP, algorithm
design, or Hadoop.

Our LA office is our headquarters and our new Palo Alto office is still small,
so new hires would have a huge impact on the culture there.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
asanwal
New York, NY - Full-Time, H1B (for US school grads)

CB Insights is tracking the health of private companies using public data. We
are backed by the Nat'l Science Foundation and profitable with major
customers.

We're looking for: \- Full stack developer \- Machine learning engineer \-
Tech industry analyst \- Data journalist

More here on these positions - <http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs>

Relevant links: The Business Social Graph -
<http://www.cbinsights.com/business-social-network> Mosaic Score -
<http://www.cbinsights.com/mosaic> Customer Love -
<http://www.cbinsights.com/customer-love>

------
Robingow1
Addepar is Hiring - Engineers - Mountain View, Ca

Who we are: Engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global
finance. Current technology in the space is broken and opaque, it empowers
scandals like Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes
from the economy, affecting endowments, institutions, and notable individuals.
Our platform provides increased transparency, allowing for better decisions
and furthering meritocracy in the multi-trillion dollar wealth management
industry. We free data from disparate silos and build tools for advanced
analysis and decision making.

Addepar is an engineering-led company. We’ve designed our perks around
enabling great technologists to build. Hiring Ember.js developers and
generalist engineers.

Join us: Careers.addepar.com Or email R2 [at] Addepar [dot] com

------
kiyoto
Mountain View, full time, relocation available

Treasure Data (www.treasure-data.com) is looking for a developer evangelist.

As a developer evangelist, you engage and grow Treasure Data's developer
community by building demos and mashups, hosting meetups, blogging, giving
conference talks and coming up with a creative stunt that we haven't thought
of yet to help developers get the most out of Treasure Data. Wow us.

Also, we are behind several open source projects like Fluentd
(www.fluentd.org) and MessagePack (www.msgpack.org). If you are already part
of either community, that's an added bonus.

See <http://www.treasure-data.com/careers/#developer-evangelist> for further
details.

Please email us at careers@treasure-data.com with a link to your GitHub
account and/or blog.

Thanks!

------
jnfr
Twitter (<http://twitter.com/jobs>) Looking for new grads, (junior||senior)
full-time San Francisco, CA

\--

Note: I am looking specifically for candidates for my team. However, if you
would like to apply to any other jobs at Twitter, feel free to contact me as
well.

Looking for one or more of the following:

* Front-end/full-stack experience

* RoR, javascript (use of JS libraries and frameworks is a plus)

* HCI, UX/UI experience

* data visualization experience

My team is responsible for the product and infrastructure behind an internal
tool that monitors services running across Twitter. We're talking big data,
big visualizations and big problems. If any of the following piques your
interest:

* fast, iterative and incremental development cycles

* full creative control of a web tool used by all engineers at the company

* fun collaborative efforts with a small product team

.... then contact me and let's chat more!

email: jyip at twitter

------
expect_labs
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome) Expect Labs

(<http://www.expectlabs.com>)

\-------------------------------------------------------

Expect Labs is a startup based in downtown SF that is building a product
called MindMeld (www.expectlabs.com/mindmeld). We're backed by some of the
most prominent investors in Silicon Valley, including Google Ventures and
Greylock, in addition to Intel, Samsung, and Telefonica.

\-------------------------------------------------------

Our open positions include:

Back-end Software Engineer Front-end Software Engineer iOS Engineer Android
Engineer UX/UI Designer

\-------------------------------------------------------

If you are awesome and interested in what we're working on, we'd love to hear
from you. Visit www.expectlabs.com/jobs or shoot us an email at
jobs@expectlabs.com. Thanks and good luck!

------
wao
Central Europe, Homeoffice is priority.

FRONT-END DEVELOPER

We are looking for a passionate and seasoned designer to join our team. In
this role, you will own significant design responsibilities across all our
products. You will have significant impact as a member of our fast moving
team. Our products are developed within use modern web designs trends. Our
prefered stylehood is above Bootstrap & Flat & Metro ideas and similiar web
elements. We are developing products with native user interface that works
A-grade on most nowadays web browsers at tablets, smartphones and desktops
with enterprise grade funcionality. You’ll be responsible for designing and
implementing new features, pages, and interfaces on all parts of our product,
from marketing pages to intricate data management interfaces. You should be
passionate about creating beautiful tools for developers, and believe the best
designs are the result of finding the simplest solution to complex challenges.

REQUIREMENETS:

Previous portfolio, public available, i.e Behance, Dribble Must have a minimum
of 2-3 years of design UI & UX experience in a professional software/SaaS
development organization. A strong sense of UX and visual design, with an eye
for simple-to-use interfaces. Expert with rapid prototyping with the ability
to quickly go from mockups to implementation. Expert knowledge of web and
mobile design standards. You should understand best practices for designing
landing pages, A/B tests, and increasing conversion rates. You should have
experience building production quality designs and assets for web apps. Front-
end developer experience within HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Jquery Knowledge of
javascript frameworks, i.e. Jquery Mobile, D3.js

BONUS POINTS:

Experience with git SCM, and tools such as Atlassian Jira, Confluence are also
strongly desired. Experience with D3.js is strong plus. Experience with
developing mobile applications. Experience with iconography and illustration.

ask@geefu.net

Other jobs <http://geefu.net/jobs>

------
thspimpolds
SessionM, Inc - Boston, MA - Full Time Local

\- Backend Developers (currently ruby, looking at other options for parts of
the system)

\- Operations Engineer (needs "new" scripting like python and ruby)

\- Many others - see www.sessionm.com/about-us/jobs/

Mention you saw us on HN and I'll keep an eye out for it from the alias
mentioned on that page

------
jroll
ZeroCater - San Francisco, CA - Software Engineers, Lead Software Engineer

Come help us feed the world! ZeroCater is a team of foodies working together
to help companies feed their employees. We're looking to expand our small
engineering team to tackle hard problems and build awesome things. Our stack
is a pretty typical Python/Django stack running on AWS. Experience with these
specific technologies is not required, as long as you can learn fast and ship
product.

Some challenges we're facing at the moment:

\- Automatically creating and sizing menus to fit a company's dietary
restrictions (vegan, gluten-free, allergies, "I don't like onions").

\- Matching vendors to companies that are compatible in terms of budget,
distance, and dietary restrictions, while ensuring variety from day to day.

\- Scheduling one-off meals without heavy account manager involvement.

\- Scaling our platform to keep up with our growing business.

We're cash flow positive and backed by investors like:

\- Y Combinator

\- SV Angel

\- Justin Kan

\- Paul Buchheit

\- Keith Rabois

\- Yuri Milner (in addition to the start fund money)

We offer:

\- Competitive salary

\- Stock options

\- Daily lunch from the best local restaurants, caterers, food trucks, and
popup kitchens

\- Health, Vision, Dental Insurance

\- Team-building activities like wine tastings and cooking classes

\- 5 hours of your very own Executive Assistant through EXEC
(<http://iamexec.com/>) for personal use each month

\- Fine Alcohol Fridays and Reginald the Kegerator (Reggie to his friends.)

For more info on the jobs, the perks, and to apply via Jobscore (resume
preferred but not required), check out <http://www.zerocater.com/jobs/>.

------
jasondainter
Ecomarket.com is a seed funded startup based in London but can be REMOTE

We're seeking a strong Python/Django dev to join our core early team, need to
be very well versed in start-up technologies, a more detailed list can be seen
at <http://www.ecomarket.com/work-for-us>

We're ideally looking for someone who wants to take a lead role, manage our
development and ultimately step into a CTO role or even co-founder if the hat
fits.

Attractive early stage equity on offer as well as a good salary.

Read the gossip at [http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/13/eco-market-the-etsy-for-
eco...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/13/eco-market-the-etsy-for-eco-rebrands-
revamps-raises-prepares-a-u-s-launch/)

Contact careers (at) ecomarket.com for info.

------
ps4_ui_job
San Francisco (SoMa). Sr. Front-End Engineer. Local. H1B Transfer.

PlayStation 4, JavaScript Expert.

Sony Network Entertainment (SNEI) manages and develops global cloud services,
PlayStation Network, digital multimedia content distribution and UI platforms
as well as designing and implementing cutting-edge front-end experiences.

We're looking for a talented, multidisciplinary front-end software engineer to
join our team. You will be architecting and developing core system User
Interfaces for PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4 and future flagship Sony devices
and services. This position offers the opportunity to directly impact millions
of PS3 / PS4 customer experiences around the world.

Our UI team develops TV user interfaces, not traditional websites. There’s no
cross-browser development. You will be free to use and advocate for bleeding
edge technologies. We believe in simple data-driven front-ends with smart
services driving the overall experience. We love open-source and web
technologies. Our UI platforms are based around WebKit and OpenGL solutions to
give us the best of rapid development and speed and fluidity of native
graphics.

At SNEI San Francisco, all of our cloud services, visual design, platform and
UI teams all reside under one roof. We aspire to maintain a SoMA start-up
culture of passionate, agile development, close collaboration and rapid
prototyping. We also offer highly competitive San Francisco salaries and
benefits.

    
    
      Core Requirements:
    
        - Expert in JavaScript
        - HTML5 / CSS3
        - Node.js
        - Git
    
      Beneficial Requirements:
    
        - TypeScript / CoffeeScript
        - WebGL / OpenGL
        - Canvas2d
        - C# / Python
    
      Qualities:
    
        - Driven and passionate about producing amazing software
        - Works above and beyond set expectations. 
        - Is able to work independently and contribute wherever possible.
    
      Education:
    
        - 5+ years of relevant experience and a bachelor’s degree in computer science or equivalent
    
    

You can send resumes directly to me:

    
    
        alex {{dot}} bustin 
        {{at}}
        am {{dot}} sony {{dot}} com

------
deyton
DocuSign - San Francisco and Seattle (Relocation possible)

DocuSign is -- according to our marketing department -- The Global Standard
for eSignature. We help people and businesses close deals faster, save paper,
and save money. We're trying to get everyone to DocuSign everything that needs
their signature, and it's going pretty well: We have 37 million users and are
adding 60000 a day.

So, to keep up, we're hiring for pretty much everything (Even if it's not
listed! Our careers site is not always up-to-date). Our stack includes
C#/.NET, Microsoft SQL Server, Node.js, Objective-C, Java, CoffeeScript, PHP,
and a bunch of other stuff I haven't dealt with yet. We like automation,
continuous integration, and TDD, and we try to be as agile as we can.

Here are some relevant highlights:

Senior iOS Engineer - San Francisco

UX Lead, Mobile - San Francisco

Senior Node.js Engineer - San Francisco

Senior PHP Developer - San Francisco

Senior Systems Engineer - San Francisco

Director/Architect, Enterprise Applications - San Francisco

Technical Director of eCommerce - San Francisco

Senior Director, Web Applications Product Management - San Francisco

Manager of Technical Publications - San Francisco

Automation QA Engineer/SDET, multiple positions/platforms - Seattle and San
Francisco

Senior Software Engineer, Enterprise Integrations - Seattle and San Francisco

Data Security Engineer - Seattle or San Francisco

Senior Deployment Engineer - Seattle

Database & Storage Operations Manager - Seattle

Operation Center Engineer - Seattle

We're at 221 Main in SF and 1301 2nd Ave in Seattle. Both locations are two
floors with awesome views.

If you're interested, go to <http://www.docusign.com/company/careers> or,

Email me: deyton.sehn at docusign.com

------
RebeccaStills
Fastest Growing YouTube Partner [HIRING] Python and JS Engineers ALL LEVELS!
Come Innovate With US! ___ZEFR_ __Why We're Awesome:<http://bit.ly/WEfCZQ>
<http://tcrn.ch/11Jjz03> <http://bit.ly/UIA3oQ>

What We’re Working With: python-2.7, javascript (+ libraries), coffeescript,
django, postgreSQL

Check out our jobs page:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews)

Engineering Office locations: Venice, CA Boston, MA

Industry focus: CMS Adtech YouTube platform Video distribution / monetization
/ optimization Entertainment

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

We're looking for full-time Java engineers, UI/Web engineers, and Systems
engineers to join and help us build out a software platform that enables
hospital systems to detect, track, and analyze patient safety issues across
hospital systems.

Check us out at <http://www.pascalmetrics.com>

Full job listing: <http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/pascalmetrics/list>

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
jbattle
Chicago, IL - GrubHub

GrubHub is the nation’s leading online and mobile food ordering platform that
shows diners local restaurants available for delivery or pick up.

We have been insanely picky over the last 8 years in hiring only the smartest,
coolest developers we've been able to find. We are looking for a few more
talented people to join our team and help us change how diners, restaurants,
and delivery drivers experience takeout.

We run on a Java platform using lots of open-source, lightweight tools. We are
heavily invested in iOS and Android and happy to both teach and learn from new
developers.

If you are at all curious about GrubHub, I'd love to tell you more. You can
read a little more at www.grubhub.com/careers/ or reach me directly at
jake(at)grubhub.com

------
yourabi
I know of an interesting company hiring -

Chief Software Architect - San Carlos, CA. Full time.

Burstorm provides a unique solution for any organization that is both focused
on reducing the cost of compute, storage, datacenters and networks, while also
providing infrastructure that can respond to the ever increasing demands of
the business.

Burstorm enables its customers to know how their IT cloud infrastructure
compares to the market, what options are available and decide which new cloud
services to acquire using a combination of software and people.

This position is a great opportunity to join a profitable and mature Cloud
Startup (we know that seems like a contradiction but when you meet us you will
understand) and have a major impact. We are looking to grow our team with the
following position:

Responsibilities: As the main developer the Chief Software Architect will: Be
a key member of the office of the CTO helping shape the future of Burstorm
application services. Drive the software architecture design and deployment of
our next generation services. Create mock-ups, prototypes and other tools to
present new concepts and ideas. Create the Software Infrastructure foundation
for our next generation platform. Lead integration efforts with 3rd parties as
needed. Be flexible and able to adjust to rapidly changing environments and
learn quickly

Skills/Qualifications:

The successful candidate has the following characteristics: Broad and deep
exposure to several development platforms and technologies, preferably in
context of cloud services. Capable in building an end to end application from
UI to database, in the cloud but no need to be an artist. Proven experience
with Ruby On Rails 3.2, PostgreSQL 9.2, Elastic Search, Chef, Capistrano and
Ubuntu Linux 12.04 LTS Familiarity with RabbitMQ, Twitter Bootstrap, jQuery,
CoffeeScript, nginx, Puma and Google apps highly desired. Familiar with
compute and storage, datacenter and network technologies. Familiar with the
math of modeling and optimization. Ability to learn and adapt to new
technologies quickly

Send email to edward .at. burstorm.com

------
SendGrid
Anaheim, CA (Orange County/OC) or Boulder/Denver, CO (full-time)

SendGrid <http://www.sendgrid.com>

\---

We've revolutionized the cloud-based transactional email space by efficiently
powering the infrastructure for tens of thousands of companies that rely on us
to send millions of emails every day. We have been growing really fast since
launching in 2009, and we want you to be part of the awesome company we are
building.

\---

All Jobs - <http://sendgrid.com/careers.html>

Software Engineers

DevOps Engineer

QA Engineer

Technical Writer

\---

Ruby on Rails, Python on Twistd,, MySql,Linux, SOA, Agile (We are technology
agnostic - doesn't matter what you currently code in)

\---

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people.

-Socrate- soc@sendgrid.com

\---

------
mehdim
Developer Evangelist at Webshell.io, Bay area

Webshell.io makes an unified Javascript API integration, authentication and
scripting platform for web and mobile developers. The idea is to be the
"jquery for APIs" for helping developers to build on top of APIs easily in a
consistent ecosystem. We already make lots of evangelisation with apidays.io
conferences worldwide (Paris, Madrid, San Francico) and with our blogs
apijoy.tumblr.com and api500.com

Your job will be to inspire developers wolrdwide in participating AND
organzing events, hackathons that helps dvelopers to build things with APIs.

Contact@webshell.io for more details. We can also meet us next June 21, 22, 23
at sf.apidays.io conference + hackday we organize in SF.

~~~
mackwic
I saw your ads in our campus@KB, did you find someone and want still more ? Or
didn't you find a good fit ?

Best wishes for sucess, anyway. I heard a lot of good about your team.

------
jermy
Forbidden Technologies - Wimbledon, London, UK

We're looking for an R&D manager to take over the technical lead and
management of a growing team working on developing FORscene, the market
leading professional cloud-based video editing system.

Technology is a combination of C/C++ for video compression and processing,
Java for editing interfaces (Web applet and Android), and python for
everything else.

Wimbledon has good transport links, and ideal for anybody based in the South-
West of London and not wanting to commute into the city. Competitive salary
and share options (we're a listed company - FBT on AIM).

See <http://www.forbidden.co.uk/company/jobs/> for more details.

------
divlan123
Philadelphia, PA. iOS Engineer Intern/Web Engineer Intern.

Divlan, Inc is a Philadelphia-based startup accelerator run by Dreamit
Ventures, Independence Blue Cross, and Penn Medicine. We're building a
communication and workflow platform for doctors in hospitals. Our first
product is a secure, closed-loop iOS messaging client that doctors can use to
visualize the network of doctors and other care providers around each patient,
open secure lines of communication with them, and "subscribe" to the newsfeed
of information surrounding each patient. Check out www.divlan.co for a small
sneak-peek of what we're working on!

Does our project interest you? Email jobs@divlan.co, and we can discuss more!

------
minaguib
Montréal, Quebec, Canada. Full Time.

AdGear ( <http://adgear.com/> ) is an internet advertising platform with
support for both classical publisher ad serving, advertiser ad serving, and
RTB (Real-Time Bidding) exchange technologies.

We are looking for a linux hacker/sysadmin with a deep knowledge of basic
hardware, linux internals, networking.

Some experience with distributed systems, big data, and a scripting language
or two is a definite plus.

Interested/would love to chat ? Email me at mina@ the company's domain name.
Full job description here: <http://adgear.com/jobs/#linux-system-
administrator>

------
pkh80
Remote, Portland, OR

BatchGeo.com - we are a small, but fast growing (profitable) company building
mapping tools for the masses. We are looking for full-stack developers that
can wear many hats but excel at JavaScript and PHP.

Let us know if you are interested: jobs@batchgeo.com

------
sjezewski
San Francisco, CA. Full Time.

Moovweb (<http://moovweb.com>)

Our platform changes the way that the world develops websites. We decouple the
presentation layer from an existing webstack, freeing front end developers +
designers from being locked into a backend release cycle. We've already used
this tech to build dozens of mobile sites for big names
(<http://moovweb.com/customers/showcase>).

Come play w our tech (<http://play.tritium.io>) and help us lead the front end
revolution.

We're looking for both front + backend developers. Email sean at moovweb.com

------
exline
San Diego, CA. Remote. Klatu Networks (www.klatunetworks.com): A wireless
sensor networking startup that focuses in biotech monitoring. We are a small,
bootstrapped, profitable start up. We are very selective on our hiring so you
will only be working with other great engineers.

The most important requirements is to be passionate about creating software
and be able to quickly grasp new technologies. Other requirements include
strong knowledge of Javacript, Java, experience with Ruby, SQL, Git. We filled
our last position through a previous 'Who is hiring' post with great success
and hoping to do it again.

Contact me directly if you are interested, email is in my profile.

------
jparkside
Las Vegas Full Time, relocation assistance provided

Pigeon.ly provides a platform that allows for targeting and converting of
consumers that exist beyond the reach of traditional marketing. We're solving
a problem no one else has tackled before in a market that no one generally
wants to touch.

Our suite of products and services includes a desktop and mobile application
that allows our customers to send printed photos to their loved ones. Our
product roadmap includes expanding into and disrupting the VoIP and telephony
services for our market. Read more:
[http://bit.ly/10j8QfB](http://bit.ly/10j8QfB)

------
STHayden
Shuttestock is always hiring

Application Security Engineering Lead - New York, NY, United States

Front End Engineer - New York, NY, United States

Full Stack Engineer - New York, NY, United States

Search Platform Engineer - New York, NY, United States

Senior Data Analyst - New York, NY, United States

Software Engineer - New York, NY, United States

Software Engineer - Austin, TX Austin, TX, United States

Software Engineer - San Francisco, CA San Francisco, CA, United States

Software Engineer / Architect - New York, NY, United States

Software Engineer-Infrastructure Tools - New York, NY, United States

WebOps Engineer - New York, NY, United States

and tons more listed here:
[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml>http://www.shutte...](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml>http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml)

~~~
icecubed
It appears the link is broken.

~~~
STHayden
woops: <http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml>

------
uscfan1781
Oyster (www.oysterbooks.com) is hiring in NYC. Our goal is to put an amazing
library of books at your fingertips for just a few dollars a month. We're
looking for a strong backend engineer with Python and Django experience to
help us fulfill that mission.

At Oyster you'll be part of our early team (we're <10 people) and will work
with the some of the smartest, most driven people you'll find anywhere. The
problems we're working on range from e-commerce, to recommender systems, to
location tracking across arbitrary html documents.

We're backed by awesome investors including Peter Thiel's Founders Fund, Chris
Dixon, and Sam Altman.

You can email me directly: andrew@oysterbooks.com

------
davidandgoliath
Remote System administrators @ Fused (bootstrapped) Full-time + equity &or
contracts available.

Linux Sysadmin fluent in a language of choice (Though we're becoming
increasingly dependent on Ruby for automation, there remains perl/python and
other stuff to hack on). We need someone familiar with scaling. If you've got
experience helping sites push ~15,000 hits a second.. chat with us ;)

There's LAMP, nginx, varnish & all sorts of other technologies in use.

The full post is here: <http://www.fused.com/careers.php> (though it's being
constantly refined/updated)

You can contact me directly if you have any questions @ david@fused.com

------
seige
Locbox - San Francisco (SOMA) - Full Time \- Relocation assistance provided.
H1-B transfers welcome.

We help local businesses generate revenue and engagement with tools that
larger retailers take for granted. The product is in use at hundreds of retail
locations nationwide and the company is funded by Google Ventures, InterWest
and Accel Partners.

We are looking for great engineers all across the stack. Specifically, We are
a Rails shop with an EmberJs front-end (haters gonna hate). Small team, lots
of ownership, decision-making and learning.

If you're intrigued, send me an email at rajat@getlocbox.com with some info
about yourself, a resume and your Github (if you have one).

------
jasonchen913
New York, NY - MongoDB Database Kernel Engineer(C++) 10gen (MongoDB) -

We have a great working environment, culture and surrounded by intelligent
individuals...but everyone says that... so let's just cut to the chase... \-
Let's keep this simple. -10gen is currently seeking an EXPERT C++ Developer to
work on MongoDB Database Kernel. \- Email me at jason.chen@10gen.com if there
is any interest. [http://newyork.citybizlist.com/article/10gen-
among-‘25-enter...](http://newyork.citybizlist.com/article/10gen-
among-‘25-enterprise-startups-bet-your-career-on’)

------
versusio_berlin
NODE.JS SOFTWARE ENGINEER FOR HIGH TRAFFIC SITE BERLIN,GERMANY, FULL-TIME,
RELOCATION ASSISTANCE

We are looking for a talented Node.js Software Engineer for a fast growing
company. URGE IO, the creator of VERSUS IO, headquarted at Media-Spree in
Berlin-Kreuzberg, backed by Earlybird/Dave McClure and many more, is looking
for talents building groundbreaking technologies in the field of AI and
Natural Language Processing. We are one of Berlin's fastest growing
companies—VERSUS IO has launched and is sky-rocketing showing an average
growth of 35% per month with 25% mobile users while available in 18 languages
including Chinese.

We offer:

    
    
      - Be with an amazing team and top-notch architects
      - Work on a high traffic product—learn and be challenged every day
      - Contribute to a cutting-edge product employing newest technologies from day one
      - Our product was covered by TechCrunch, Mashable, GigaOM, VentureBeat, BBC, The Next Web, Lifehacker and many more
      - We are backed by top-notch investors including Earlybird and Dave McClure
      - Be right in the center of Berlin's melting pot Kreuzberg right at Media-Spree, one of the coolest neighborhoods and startup - communities
      - Be part of Europe's new tech hub Berlin and a vibrant ecosystem of smart people and many career opportunities
      - A top salary, 100% health insurance
      - 5 weeks of vacation
      - Help and bonus on relocating/moving to Berlin
      - A long-term perspective at a fast growing company
      - Perfect software development environment
      - We are pushing code live every day
      - Work on a Macbook Pro Retina 15" or a Thinkpad X1 Carbon
    

We require:

    
    
      - Experience developing JavaScript-heavy applications
      - Experience with Sinatra-like frameworks or Express
      - Experience writing Node.js applications
      - Experience working with NoSQL (MongoDB) and SQL databases with Node
      - A passion for performance and scalability
      - An obsession with keeping up-to-date with the Node.js community and the latest projects and modules
      - Motivation and the desire to learn new technologies
      - Company language is English—no German language skills required
      - Team player
    

Berlin is calling and getting the new tech hub of Europe! If you are
passionate about building great software, we’d love to talk with you. If you
don't live in Berlin yet, we could help to fix that.

To apply or in case you have questions just send us an email with your CV and
a short note about yourself to:

career (at) urge (dot) io

More infos about us on <http://urge.io/jobs>

------
tedd4u
Flickr.com — San Francisco, CA — Full-time and Contract —
<http://flickr.jobs/>

Turns out people will take you up on it if you offer 1TB free. Want to come
help us out with that? Also working on neat things you can do if you have all
20k+ of someone's photos online. Back-end devops, app/API development,
Android, iOS.

The only two requirements that are pretty much set in stone are working in San
Francisco and you need a CS degree (or something close like EECS, computer
engineering, software engineering etc.)

Email flickr.jobs@yahoo.com (read first by engineers, not recruiters).

------
maceip
Mountain View, CA.

CirroScope (Security for cloud: Monitor your data as-a-Service)

1) Ruby/Python Web dev: Server-side, you work with Ruby, Python, or PHP using
various frameworks and tool-sets. Client-side, you are skilled with JavaScript
(jQuery in particular), HTML and CSS. Your Specialties: Top to bottom
application design and development.

We are an Ex-Symantec team of 3. We are Angel funded and part of an
accelerator. A huge market is emerging, demanding lower cost, easier to use
security products. We need you to help us execute quickly. If you are
interested in meeting up over bubble tea to learn more, get at me:

ryan@cirroscope.com

------
igurari
San Francisco (SOMA), CA

Full-time Engineer

Judicata - <http://www.judicata.com>

We are mapping the legal genome. Using data mining, semantic analysis, machine
learning and human computer interface technologies, we are extracting deep
meaning from legal documents and creating the most powerful litigation tools
in the world. We're a team of 8. We develop in Python, Django, JavaScript and
Java. And we've raised $7.8 million from Peter Thiel and Khosla Ventures.

Requirements: 3+ years of experience. B.S. / B.A. in Computer Science.
Interest in U.S. law.

Contact us if you are interested: careers@judicata.com

------
dmritard96
ChannelIQ - online retail intelligence

<http://www.channeliq.com/company/careers>

Downtown Chicago (River north - near groupon, 1871 and numerous other
startups/tech companies)

\- BIG problems in data acquisition, transformation, storage and analytics

\- Current technologies - storm, redis, hadoop, etc.

\- Hard problems - machine learning, plenty of algorithmicly complex
scenarios/challenges

\- Fun environment - nerf guns, video games, happy hour, etc.

\- More coding less meeting

\- Growing fast

\- Biggest challenge right now: keeping up with demand, one of the best
problems any startup/small company could have

Interested? Feel free to contact me at dmyers a t channeliq.com

------
amitklein
New York, NY. Contract to Full-Time

StartupGiraffe helps entrepreneurs launch new software ventures. We've
launched 20 startups in the last 2 years.

We're looking for a front-end developer to join our team. You'll be
responsible for developing beautiful responsive front ends for a bunch of new
startups. We're a small team, all engineers and are working on a bunch of cool
new projects across multiple verticals.

More details here: <http://startupgiraffe.com/were-hiring-front-end-giraffe/>

Email me to apply: amit at startupgiraffe [dot] com

~~~
99
Green card/ H1B sponsoring?

------
amitklein
New York, NY. Contract to Full-Time

StartupGiraffe helps entrepreneurs launch new software ventures. We've
launched 20 startups in the last 2 years.

We're looking for a front-end developer to join our team. You'll be
responsible for developing beautiful responsive front ends for a bunch of new
startups. We're a small team, all engineers and are working on a bunch of cool
new projects across multiple verticals.

More details here: <http://startupgiraffe.com/were-hiring-front-end-giraffe/>

Email me to apply: amit at startupgiraffe [dot] com

------
effektz
Denver, CO - WeedMaps / Bonfire

Ruby on Rails: It's a RoR job, so please be proficient in Ruby and Rails.

HTML/CSS: Your HTML and CSS skills should be good.

Javascript/jQuery: You should also be proficient in JavaScript & jQuery.

MySQL/ActiveRecord: We use DataMapper in favor of ActiveRecord.

Github: We use Github, so you need to have a GitHub account and be comfortable
with git.

Backbone: A lot of the work were doing is being done in Backbone, so that will
be a big plus.

Mobile: We have Android and iOS apps. Any knowledge of mobile app development
is a plus

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED, send your resume to careers@bonefire.com - we will be
conducting interviews starting this Tuesday, June 4th

------
amwelles
Richir Outreach (Raleigh, NC, USA) is hiring a Deputy Director - no remote

We are a small group (~10 employees) who work to build people-powered
movements for grassroots organizations. Much of our work is NationBuilder and
Drupal, though we are open to branching out into other platforms as the need
arises.

You can read more about the job or apply
[here]([http://richir.theresumator.com/apply/Mu1Fzy/Deputy-
Director....](http://richir.theresumator.com/apply/Mu1Fzy/Deputy-
Director.html)), and you can email autumn@richiroutreach.com with any
questions.

------
prabhasp
New York City. Lead Software Engineer Position, US Work Authorization
Required.

We are a lab that makes awesome web and mobile software to solve problems in
the developing world. Generally by creating better information systems. The
point is to improve access to basic needs such as health, education, clean
water, electricity.

We are hiring for a Senior Software Engineer and a Front End Engineer, both
NYC based. See <https://github.com/modilabs/jobs> for more; its a University
so comes with amazing benefits.

------
petesoder
g33ktalk, NYC - Community Manager/Growth Hacker

g33ktalk is building an international community of software engineers
passionate about open-source technologies and interested in the real-world
architectures in use at top startups.

We're a seed stage biz, but are already well past the chicken/egg problem of
an early two-sided marketplace. Founded by repeat entrepreneurs, we've
previously raised money from top angels and have experience in the startup
worlds of SF & NYC.

<http://g33ktalk.com/content-growth-hacker/>

------
bluekeybox
I'm late to the party, but we are based in the Silicon Valley and we are
looking for a great hacker to be one of the founding members of a consumer-
facing health startup. We have seed funding. We will be solving a range of
interesting problems that will touch on NLP, recommendation systems, machine
learning on genomic data, as well as mobile app design (iOS). You don't have
to be an expert in all of these domains, but you must have demonstrable
knowledge of at least one, and be able to learn fast.

------
udfalkso
New York, NY - Fulltime

Hiring: FE Engineer & Head of Marketing/Biz-dev

iknow.io is a data-driven knowledge sharing community for curious people. We
take raw data about Movies, Music, Sports, Economics, Politics and more and
make it possible for regular people to analyze and extract useful information
from it. We also enable them to browse, share and discuss the fascinating
insights they discover using our tools with one another.

While there are mountains of raw data out there, only scientists and
programmers can currently make any real use of it. Our mission is to make that
data accessible and useful to everyone. Our team has extensive experience
working with large, complex data problems and in building and nurturing online
communities.

We are currently a team of 4 people, and are looking to add 2 more talented
individuals to the mix soon.

1) FE Engineer: You have a great design sense and some serious engineering
skills. You think the famous quote, "there are only two hard things in
computer science, cache invalidation and naming things" is spot on. Whenever
you're browsing the web, you're constantly noticing things that could be
tweaked and improved. You're a pragmatist who's ok with ignoring IE6 users.
You've built complex, popular web-based applications before. You want to join
an early stage startup where you can quickly prove yourself and become the FE
engineering lead.

Our FE Stack includes python (django), javascript (jquery, backbone), html and
css. Deep familiarity with all of these is a big plus, but not necessarily
required. Experience with mobile app development is also a plus.

2) Head of Marketing & Business Development: You're a natural born deal maker.
When you throw a party, too many people show up. You know how to build,
execute and analyze the effectiveness of a marketing campaign. Bloggers and
reporters know you, and love you. You believe product design and marketing are
one and the same. You're ready to join an extremely talented product &
engineering team and show them that everything they thought they knew about
how to really promote and grow a new site from the ground-up is wrong.

If you fit the bill for either of these positions, and you think what we're
working on sounds intriguing, then we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@iknow.io. Thanks!

------
kevinburke
Twilio - San Francisco, CA

We're looking for a lead software engineer to work on the latest and greatest
version of the Twilio API. We're also working on making sure the API can scale
to 2015 and beyond, and porting more of our code to use services internally.

Day to day we work with flask-restful (our open-source Flask project), Chef,
nginx, uwsgi, and a handful of other tools. Our team is always the one pushing
the envelope to try out new, better infrastructure inside the company.

HTTP nerds especially welcome. Contact me - email is in my profile.

------
radikalus
Greenlight Trading (Chicago, ???) -- Full Time, Intern

We're one of the many, many HFT startups in Chicago; we're looking for C/C++
people who love sockets (TCP/UDP not wrenches). Hardware design skills are a
plus. (Verilog/VHDL/OpenCL not hammers)

If you instead feel more comfortable talking about multivariate time series,
subspaces, manifolds, volatility surfaces, or just general data analytics,
we'd also love talking to you.

Financial industry and/or low latency experience are not musts. Drop me an
email if you're interested: green at glt-llc.com

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Web Development, Electrical Engineering, or Mechanical
Engineering

Menlo Park, CA

Transcriptic is "Amazon Web Services" for the life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for people for three types of positions: web, EE, and ME.

On the web side, we're looking for a highly talented full-stack web developer.
On top of our robotic workcells is a slew of internal services as well as a
Rails app that acts as our lab information management system and customer-
facing UI. Challenges range from building rich, interactive interfaces for
composing protocols to presenting analytical data generated by the lab back to
the user. We use d3, Backbone, and some CoffeeScript today, but you'd be free
to choose your own tools and libraries.

On the hardware side, you'd be part of a small functional team (2-3 people)
working on developing new hardware to solve specific problems. We have in-
house rapid prototyping and you'd also work with outsourced manufacture,
whether in Sunnyvale or China. Our MCAD is Solidworks-based; most people here
use Eagle for electronics but that would be up to you. Include a portfolio of
projects you've worked on before; experience in robotics a major plus. If you
have HVAC experience, note the separately, too. PhD is a plus but definitely
not necessary.

We're a small startup (you'd be #11), but well funded and have customers.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a really
small, all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people.

max at transcriptic.com

<https://www.transcriptic.com/>

~~~
kamakazizuru
whats H1B looking like for you guys?

------
carlhu
Minus is hiring! We are creating new ways to bring people closer together, to
subtract the distance. We are seeking curious, inventive, and self-driven
individuals in our New York City midtown office. All full-time positions
include competitive compensation, stock options, and benefits.

We are interested in Android, iOS, and backend engineers (we love Python and
Clojure). Check out <http://minus.com/pages/careers> for details.

Send me email at carl at minus.com.

------
nathanh
New York, NY (full-time)

Mobile Engineers

Kinsa - We're on a mission to track and stop the spread of disease.
<http://kinsahealth.com>

Did you ever wish you could save lives by doing what you do best? At Kinsa,
you can. We’re looking for help transforming how people care for themselves
and their families.

Please contact nathan@kinsahealth.com if you're interested and check out
<http://kinsahealth.com> for a bit more background.

------
billyvg
Woopra (<http://www.woopra.com/>) - San Francisco, CA Leading customer
analytics company. We just moved to a new bigger space in the heart of SoMa SF
(1 block away from the caltrain station). We're looking to fill 2 positions: *
Frontend Engineer * Sysop Engineer To apply, visit
<http://www.woopra.com/careers/> or email us at careers@woopra.com.

------
stevewilhelm
San Francisco, CA - Euclid (euclidanalytics.com) Full Stack Engineer, full
time

We are engineers and innovators with a passion for analytics, retail, and
finding needles in haystacks.

As a Full Stack Engineer at Euclid, you will be building Rails applications
and APIs, from our cloud-based databases and back-end services to our dynamic
JavaScript front-end using Backbone.js.

Details at <http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/>

------
bluelu
Trendiction in Luxembourg: <http://www.trendiction.com/>
<http://www.talkwalker.com>

No remote. Looking for more java developers in the field of:

\- distributed large scale crawling, content extraction, data analysis

\- web applications

We crawl, analyze (extract article, author, date, theme, sentiment,...) and
monitor websites (news, blogs, ...) for our clients.

You can contact me directly under t.britz@trendiction.com

~~~
zerr
With all respect, you really underestimate how REMOTE friendly your job
posting is.

------
apinstein
Atlanta, GA

TourBuzz (professional photography platform).

1\. Computational Photography Expert

2\. Senior Full-Stack engineer (future VP Engineering/CTO track)

We are a polyglot shop and use tons of technologies: PHP, Ruby, Javascript,
Java, Clojure, Lua, Obj-C, ActionScript, Postgres, AngularJS, EmberJS,
Flash/Flex, ElasticSearch, Heroku, AWS, Chef.

Our team is 6 strong presently. We are bootstrapped and profitable.
Competitive pay with great work-life balance while you work on interesting,
cutting-edge SaaS applications.

------
joelgascoigne
Buffer (<http://bufferapp.com>) - Anywhere in the world (we're a distributed
team of 8 people across the US, UK, Hong Kong and Sydney).

I'd love for you to come join Buffer for the fun ride. We have over 700,000
users and are on a $1.5m+ annual revenue run rate. There are some super
interesting challenges ahead, as we are looking to pass a million users in
2013. We are expecting even faster growth in the coming months through our
mobile efforts.

We need help on 2 areas right now:

1\. Android:

    
    
        - Android is our second highest source of signups for Buffer, only
          trailing behind Web which was our original platform.
        - our users love the app, which has a 4.3 rating on Google Play.
        - the app has 100k+ total downloads and 3k daily active users.
        - we work with Google Play, Kindle and Blackberry stores.
    

2\. Full stack:

    
    
        - we get 1,500-2,000 signups per day on the web
        - we have 170,000 weekly active users for our Chrome extension
        - 4,500 API clients. Most popular: Feedly, IFTTT, Pocket, Instapaper
        - we ship to production multiple times a day
        - we have a data-driven process, with Einstein, our custom
          built a/b testing framework
        - ideally, experience in: PHP (Codeigniter)/Python, MongoDB,
          Backbone.js Javascript, CSS, HTML
    

We're a small team of driven hackers and happiness heroes (our support
people). Just like you, we're excited and passionate about engineering
challenges and have some interesting architecture and scaling problems we work
on.

If you're interested in coming on board, you will:

    
    
        - work closely myself on Product and Sunil on technical
          architecture
        - ship to thousands of users and iterate quickly
        - work with our metrics team to make smart changes
        - be friendly and comfortable talking directly to customers
          on issues and features
        - be a happy, positive-minded and kind person who has a great
          approach in dealing with others
        - be a Buffer user (would be awesome, it’s cool if not)
        - be anywhere in the world, and if you'd like, you have help and
          support from us to move to where you want to be
        - have experience working with another startup before (would
          be awesome, it’s cool if not)
    

Some aspects of Buffer culture that makes us a little different:

    
    
        - we are totally transparent. We raised $450k, we currently
          have 700k users and generate $125k/mo. Ask me anything else!
        - within the company, all salaries and equity are open and we
          have a formula for the distribution.
        - we're all very focused on self improvement - we have daily
          standups where we discuss our current improvements. This
          could be waking up earlier, starting public speaking, blogging,
          exercise, learning a language, etc.
        - culture deck: http://www.slideshare.net/bufferapp/buffer-culture-02
    

Salary: 88k-110k depending on location (living costs) and experience.

Equity: 0.5-1%

If this sounds fun, let's chat. Send a note to Sunil (our CTO) about yourself,
why you’re interested in Buffer, and any relevant links (Github profile,
Android Apps, projects and background): thenexthacker@bufferapp.com

\- Joel (Founder/CEO)

------
mackey
Brightcove - Boston, MA - Android

Brightcove is a leading online video platform. <http://www.brightcove.com/>

Android Specialist. We are looking for someone to join our team working on
native video SDKs. We are a small team of 3 working on iOS and Android. We
plan on expanding to other platforms, possibly Xbox, Roku, etc. Right now we
looking for someone to come in and own our Android SDK, but who also isn't
afraid to hack on some iOS or other platforms if needed.

You:

    
    
        - Have current experience working with the Android SDK,
          though you may also have a background in JavaScript,
          Flex/AS3, Silverlight, Cocoa, or WPF.
        - Are able to think within the constraints of memory and
          network availability, yet still deliver sophisticated
          end user interactivity.
        - Understand the importance of proper version control
          and dependency management.  You love Git and Maven, or
          want to teach us how to use better tools.
        - Probably have strong opinions on programming
          languages, tools, and software architecture, but
          aren’t beholden to dogma – you are as interested in
          learning from others as you are in sharing your own
          ideas.
    

Us:

We foster an atmosphere of learning and knowledge sharing by having regular
lunch tech talks and also hosting many Boston-area developer meetups after-
hours. Our engineers have 20%-time projects, unlimited vacation, freedom to
work from home, and a great office overlooking the water by South Station. But
these are just the perks. The real reason we’re here is to make great things.

Not required, but we'd be impressed if you also have:

    
    
        - Experience programming with media playback technology
          (any platform)
        - Development experience on iOS, MacOSX, Windows Phone,
          or game consoles (Xbox/PS3)
        - Experience/interest in using RxJava and functional
          reactive programming
        - Links to published apps or your contributions to open
          source projects
    

Brightcove has more openings Boston, Seattle, and San Francisco. In the time
it takes you to read this sentence, our web player has been downloaded more
than 10,000 times. If you want a challenge, apply today at
<http://www.brightcove.com/en/company/careers/>.

------
xycodex
Adap.tv, Inc.

<http://adap.tv/careers/engineering>

Hack Madison Ave!

Adap.tv is online ad technology platform for video. We are changing how video
ad campaigns are planned, trafficked, optimized, and tracked.

Our stack: \- C++ (We wrote our own event driven web server, malloc, and more)
\- Flash/ActionScript 3 \- AngularJS \- iOS/Objective C \- Android/Java \-
Python

We are hiring aggressively across departments and experience levels.

------
cplusi
NYC -- Chloe & Isabel. Hiring smart hackers. If you happen to love QA or dev-
ops we're also hiring in those areas. email matt@chloeandisabel.com

~~~
99
"Smart hackers" does not say anything .... everyone thinks they are smart. Why
dont you mention the job description, whether you do Green card/ H1B
sponsoring? Which tech stack you deploy.... Are you a recruiter?

------
kapilkale
San Francisco, Full Time.

TownSquare is hiring full-stack web engineers in San Francisco, CA. We are a
well-funded stealth real estate startup. You would be our 7th team member.

We're looking for smart hackers in the Bay Area who:

* Can code across the full stack (we're rails, angularjs, postgres / redis). You'll be helping build the product from the ground up.

* Are eager to learn new technologies.

* Have great product intuition.

* Are excited about the real estate space.

Email me at kapil at townsquare.com and we'll chat.

------
steverb
Cellular Sales - Knoxville, TN. Full Time, Local Only

Scaling individualized, face to face retail from 1 store to 500 is hard,
that's what makes it fun.

We're looking for a passionate senior .Net developer, who understands web
development, writes clean code and can help us all be a little better than we
were yesterday.

Competitive salary, great tools, a pleasant work environment and interesting
problems to be solved.

Contact me: steve.barbour@cellularsales.com

------
bretthellman
HALL: Business Messaging (web,desktop,mobile)

Location: Mountain View / Palo Alto

Keywords: INTERN, H1B

Open Roles:

    
    
      Android Engineer
      iOS Engineer
      Director of Marketing
      Lead Designer
      Software Engineer, Generalist
    

Learn more: <http://hall.theresumator.com/apply>

Technologies: Rails, Redis, Postgres, mongo, node.js, coffeescript, AWS, Chef,
and Capistrano.

Contact me directly: brett [AT] hall-inc.com

------
shakefon
Las Vegas, NV - Zappos.com - Sr. Mobile Web Developer (node.js)

Full job description and to apply: <http://jobvite.com/m?3eJgTfwQ>

Come work with me on the next evolution of the Zappos mobile web experience.
Full time position on site in Las Vegas, NV (a city that offers so much more
than the strip!) with benefits, excellent equipment and a great work
environment.

------
Brajeshwar
Bangalore, India. Fulltime. <http://lxidd.com/jobs/>

"LxiDD is a curated network of the best indie designers, developers, and
creatives on the web, with exclusive access to top shelf clients looking for
the best talent."

We're looking for an experienced Software Developer to lead the development of
our upcoming refreshed LxiDD v2.0. More details are on our jobs page.

------
koblas
Tubular Labs <http://tubularlabs.com/>

Mountain View, CA - 86 steps from Caltrain

SAAS platform to create insights, engagement and growth in for Youtube
Channels. We've got customers lined up to use our product! Series A funding -
great people and a great opportunity!

Looking for: Python - Hackers/Programmers/Jack of All trades

Cool Technologies: Cloudera Impala Backbone.JS

Contact: david@tubularlabs.com

~~~
99
I want to apply but dont live in the USA. Do you hire remote/internationally?

------
smalldaddy
SF Bay Area -- early stage startup with more customer demand than we can
handle. Need a java dev to join a high performing team (all experienced and
working because we love what we do).

What we do: <http://www.compilerworks.com/>

Who we want to join: <http://www.compilerworks.com/dev.html>

------
twovi
Codero - Austin Tx

Software Developer-Cloud

Web Developer-Software (PHP)

Jr. Network Engineer

Junior Web/Graphic Designer

<http://www.codero.com/company/careers/>

------
lamplightr
Toronto - REMOTE

Operations Engineer

Uken is looking for a talented Operations Engineer to work with our
development and ops team to manage and improve our rapidly growing
infrastructure. This role is open to remote employees working from anywhere in
the world.

You'd be working on meaningful things like:

\- scaling our infrastructure to handle millions of concurrent users;

\- enabling fast, reliable, user experiences by measuring and optimizing
across the entire technology stack;

\- automating tasks and streamlining processes to easily manage a growing 140+
server farm;

\- working closely with developers to roll out new functionality and build
internal tools;

\- providing high reliability as part of our 24x7 on-call schedule.

Your background should include:

\- experience scaling web applications with very large user bases through
automation;

\- a passion for measuring and optimizing everything;

\- working knowledge of scripting, including a language like ruby;

\- strong sysadmin skills, including linux, networking and security.

It'd be a big plus if you have:

\- the ability to measure and optimize performance across our entire
technology stack;

\- hands on experience with Ruby on Rails;

\- experience managing and optimizing databases;

\- proven experience working independently (if working remotely);

\- experience with some of the technologies we use: ruby, rails, nginx,
unicorn, mysql, redis, memcached, jenkins, chef, nagios, github, aws.

About Us

Uken is one of the only true cross platform gaming companies around. We build
fun social and mobile games that make people stare, smile, jump, and feel
awesome inside. We have a quirky nerdy culture that fosters creativity,
collaboration, quality ideas, and a data driven mindset. We believe in moving
quickly and improving constantly and that mantra is reflected in the weekly
updates we make to our games and internal technologies. We have an appetite
for pushing technical boundaries and we’ve done exactly that with HTML5. We
work on products that are used by millions of people everywhere and we’re just
getting started.

More info at <http://uken.com>

------
dmvaldman
Famo.us - SF Fulltime (<http://www.famo.us>)

We make 3D interfaces and cross-platform apps on top of WebKit browsers. We're
a big javascript house, and don't use any 3rd party libraries for our main
platform, though experience with MVC libraries, three.js, D3.js, Node are all
pluses.

If you want to replace jQuery, send me an email: david@famo.us

------
gwil
Keychain Logistics (YC S12) — San Francisco — Full-time —
<https://keychainlogistics.com>

We're building a logistics platform for freight.

We're looking for engineers with a focus on Javascript. We're small (currently
5), smart, well backed, and treat our people well.

I'm Garrett, you'll be working directly with me, and my personal email is
hi@gwil.me.

------
eimieimi
San Francisco/CA, New York/NY, London/UK Remote/Re-location OK, Full-time

Whitetruffle.com is a game-changing recruiting platform that matches software
engineers and UX/designers to great tech jobs and we’re looking for more
engineers to join our family to help refine and enchance our proprietary
matching algorithm, improve our UI, and lead the development of our mobile
app. We have over 2000 companies like Asana, Eventbrite, Optimizely, Zappos,
Delve News, Path.com, etc. who use Whitetruffle to source talent to build out
their teams. The popularity of the platform stems from the fact that candidate
contact info remains anonymous until both parties agree to the match, and
you're introduced directly to the in-house hiring source (founders, CTOs, HR
lead) so it's fast without any spam.

We're scaling quickly and need to keep up with our growth. If you have a
passion for disruptive products and like coding, fast releases, cool designs,
and being part of an energetic and smart team, you’d be a good match. Our
office is based in Rocketspace (a super cool co-working space) in SF.

Work stye - “work whenever, wherever”

Workflow: Weekly meeting over IRC every Monday morning. Once a week team
lunches brings everyone together to talk about the product, brainstorm new
ideas, or share their crazy weekend stories. On Tuesdays we have a 1 hour
product meeting over Google Hangouts. We're on IRC all the time.

Push Process: push to master whenever you want, unit tests run automatically
and are hooked up to IRC; push to prod whenever you want as long as unit tests
pass. QA on your own. It’s ok if you break the site from time to time, we like
taking risks and prefer to push code.

Whitetruffle job openings: 1\. Sr. Software Engineer (Machine Learning, MySQL,
Python, API experience a plus) 2\. Engineering Director/Manager (Management,
Python, Java, MySQL, API) 3\. Seasoned UI Engineer (angular.js, CSS3,
JavaScript, jQuery, Python) 4\. Mobile Engineer (iOS, Obj-C, Android, Java)

90% of our engineers were hired using our own product. For all jobs, register
(build your profile) at <http://www.whitetruffle.com/company/whitetruffle>. If
you’re a good match, we’ll contact you.

For more details visit <https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates>. Make sure to
try our service so we can have a productive conversation.

------
xpaulbettsx
Full-time, anywhere in the world: If you're a great UX Designer with desktop /
mobile app experience and you're interested in solving problems in an amazing
way for developers on Windows, drop me a line - paul@github.com.

And if you're a great designer but that word "Windows" puts you off, Email me
anyways and let me tell you why it's not what you might be imagining.

------
beermann
StudyBlue - San Francicso. Currently hiring a Senior Front-end Developer.
Great office location in SOMA.

[http://www.studyblue.com/about/about/jobs/senior-
application...](http://www.studyblue.com/about/about/jobs/senior-application-
developer/)

We're looking to fill the position as soon as possible. Feel free to email me
at dale (at) studyblue (dot) com.

------
zachgalant
CodeHS - <http://codehs.com>

San Francisco, CA

Come help grow and scale CodeHS and help teach programming to high school
students all over the world. We have positions open in Business Development,
Sales, Community Manager, Tutor Manager.

We're also hiring summer interns.

<http://codehs.com/jobs>

------
capkutay
WebAction Inc. in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time- Hiring Front End Developers
and Platform Engineers

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is an enterprise infrastructure software company based in Palo Alto,
CA bridging the gap between transactional and big data. The company was
founded in May 2012 and it is currently in stealth mode. Founded by a team of
Silicon Valley veterans with proven track records, WebAction is backed by some
of the most respected names in Silicon Valley.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, and generous equity
for the right candidates. If you want to join our cutting-edge team, grow as
we do and share the excitement of an early start-up environment please apply
today.

Job Description: You should be a self-starting senior web UI developer with a
desire to lead and mentor others. You excel in a fast-paced agile environment
and will be able to collaborate with back-end engineers to design interfaces
and architect interaction models, and with the product team to wire-frame and
prototype ideas.

Desired Skills & Experience for Front-end Position: -Excellent JavaScript
knowledge necessary – please be prepared to show us examples of your work

-Experience with HTML5/CSS3

-Experience with JavaScript frameworks (jQuery, Backbone, etc.)

-Experience with visualization frameworks (d3, processing.js)

-Know how to build drag and drop web diagramming UIs (such as mxGraph, gliffy, drawio)

-Excellent communication skills, both written and oral

-Must be able to function well in an early stage startup environment

-Must be able to multi-task

Pluses: -Experience in user interaction design and user experience

-Knowledge of back-end web frameworks

-iOS or Android experience

For the Platform Engineering position, you should have the following
interests/credentials:

Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available, highly scalable
architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data Serialization (Avro
/ Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and injection, NoSQL /
BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel /
Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

Candidates must currently reside in the USA. If this sounds like you, shoot us
an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

------
cmbaus
Lake Tahoe Nevada

Looking for JavaScript UI developers and application designers who want to
focus on data visualization and interaction. This is for a financial
application with sophisticated data display in Canvas and HTML 5. We are
profitable and our customers are both large institutions and small advisors.

See my profile to contact me.

------
crb
Stoneburn • London, UK

We are looking for talented developers who can hit the ground running on
writing web applications on Google App Engine.

\- Java \- JavaScript (preferably with a modern MV framework such as Angular)
\- Google Apps Script or other web API experience a bonus

Email hiring at stoneburn dot com and say you saw us on HN. No recruiters
please.

~~~
wyclif
Remote or local?

------
fjordan
rewardStyle - Dallas, TX

<https://www.rewardstyle.com/>

Engineers in rewardStyle's product development team are responsible for
developing key features for rewardStyle's state-of-the-art web and mobile
applications and services. Developers on any part of the stack are encouraged
to apply (front-end, back-end, middleware).

rewardStyle's international platform presents a number of challenges that
require intimate understanding of distributed web architectures and load
balancing, synchronous and asynchronous database clustering and replication,
algorithms, JavaScript development and libraries, DOM layout and styling, as
well as network security protocols and intrusion detection.

To qualify for this position, please present an example of your work that
would demonstrate your engineering skills to dev.jobs@rewardstyle.com

------
rlei
Berkeley, CA - One block from Berkeley BART

Shirts.io is a t-shirt printing and fulfillment platform. Our company
currently makes a million shirts every couple months and is growing rapidly.

We are looking for:

* A back-end (Django/Python) developer

* A front-end developer

You'll get a competitive salary and unlimited t-shirts. To apply, send an
email to jobs@shirts.io.

------
TomGullen
London, Twickenham, UK. Full time position.

We're looking for a Javascript developer to help work on and develop large
scale Javascript applications.

More details and how to apply here: <http://www.scirra.com/careers>

If anyone has questions feel free to drop us an email!

------
jswinghammer
Boston, MA - FlipKey

We're hiring for basically all experience levels and positions. Check out
<http://www.flipkey.com/Pages/careers/> for more information.

Email me at my username at flipkey.com if you have questions or want to apply.

------
jscalisi
Palo Alto, CA. Palantir is looking for Server Side Quality Engineers. For
insight into their day to day tasks, check out the Palantir (Linux) Server
Challenge: <http://serverdebug.palantir.com/>

------
arikrak
New York, NY

I recently created an online-education site with Ruby on Rails and I'm looking
for another technical co-founder who knows Rails and Javascript well. I'm also
looking for people who can create educational content. Email me at
ak[at]zappable.com if interested.

------
marshallk
Platform Engineer at social data mining startup Little Bird
<http://getlittlebird.com/blog>

Little Bird is looking for a full-time platform engineer to join our
development team in Portland, Oregon. You will collaborate with smart and
passionate colleagues to help make the server, database, processing, and logic
of our innovative web application shine.

About Little Bird

Little Bird offers technologies and services to help our customers grow their
knowledge, influence, and business in today’s complex and noisy social world.
Whether you're looking to quickly understand who matters in topics that vary
as widely as data science or ceramics, engage with the thought leaders in
neuroscience or digital story-telling, or monitor the entire field of web
comics or astronauts, Little Bird is ready. We're a small team of eight, based
in Portland, Oregon, and are expanding quickly thanks to strong investment,
prominent recognition, and a growing customer base.

Essential Responsibilities

* Able to communicate effectively with other development team members as well as with all other Little Bird team members. * Able to work independently when given a clear mission. * Able to ask for help when stuck. * Able to ground work within user experience and technical contexts and priorities based on Little Bird’s overall business and technology goals.

Qualifications

Required * Several years of engineering experience. * Knowledge of Ruby and
Ruby on Rails or Sinatra, as well as template languages such as ERB. *
Familiarity with database query languages and experience with databases like
MySQL, CouchDB, and/or MongoDB. * Experience with API data retrieval. *
Excitement to live the startup life.

Desired * You want your data endeavors to exceed Abraham Wald's statistical
insights during World War II. * You've worked through Leonhard Euler's
Königsberg bridge problem. * You can eyeball a function and tell what will
happen when it scales from processing ten objects an hour to one million
objects an hour. * You can look at code and tell whether programmers were
happy/frustrated/drunk when they wrote it.

To apply

Please submit an email with the following links/docs to jobs@getlittlebird.com

* A short introduction to yourself and why you want to work for Little Bird * A PDF of your resume/CV and/or link to your Linkedin page * Link to your github repository * Link to your twitter account

Applications close Wednesday, June 5th

------
orofino
Chicago, IL. Loop. Full Time. Cappex.com

Small teams at a quickly growing company, investing a lot in people and
systems this year and in coming years. The usual benefits, laid back dress,
snacks and such, nice people.

Java Dev, .NET Dev, Sys Admin/Junior DBA

Just email me dorofino at our domain.

------
elbii
elbii.com | Mountain View | Part & Full time

Elbii is a young, tiny, garage-based web consulting shop in downtown Mountain
View. We're completely swamped with work. We're looking for impressively-
focused full-stack engineers and designers to help take on contracts. You
_will_ earn more than a typical, tenured position at other companies. You'll
also get hands-on experience with a ton of open source technologies -- our
stack varies depending on the project.

That said, we currently prefer folks who grok one or more of the following:

\- Rails

\- Node & Express

\- Backbone

\- RequireJS

\- Single-Page Web App architecture

\- HTML5 / CSS3

\- Postgres / MongoDB / Redis

\- TDD

\- BBQ (hey, we have a grill)

Shoot us a note to jobs at elbii if interested. Please include some code,
designs, or a link to your github if appropriate.

Have a great weekend. :-)

------
elemeno
London (N/NW), UK - Permanent (no remote)

C#/ASP.Net Developer - Help bring the NHS into the 21st Century

Job Description

We're looking for smart self-motivated developers who can bring their own
ideas to the table and get excited about the products we're building. You'll
be working on a range of different projects - anything from designing and
building new features into our products, to working on database optimisations,
to building text processing and analysis tools. We're expanding rapidly so
there will be plenty of opportunities to take on more responsibilities and
grow with the role.

Our core product is a digital transcription platform that includes both
desktop components and web components as well as integrating with various data
services and voice recognition services. We're pushing to move to a purely web
based solution, but there's still some interesting problems to solve around
how you use client-side hardware like digital voice recorders from a browser.
We're also starting to build a suite of data analysis tools on top of all the
data we've got to do thing like automatic document taging and coding - there's
plenty of interesting challenges ahead!

Skills & Requirements

Essential

    
    
        - C# 3.5/4.0
        - ASP.Net MVC 3/4
        - SQL (SQLServer)
        - WCF
    

Nice To Have

    
    
        - Server Side .Net Development
        - HTML/CSS + JavaScript
        - .Net Web App Deployment
        - SQL Server Query Tuning
        - Refactoring
        - ClickOnce Deployment
    
        

About The Company

DictateIT are the leading provider of outsourced transcription and Digital
Dictation services to the NHS and due to continued growth we're looking to
expand our in house development team to build the next version of our
dictation platform as well as the suite of tools we're building on top of the
platform. We're looking for a mix of junior and more experienced developers to
join our team and we'll be looking to hire more than one person. We're a small
but friendly company who believe in working sane hours and going out for a
drink afterwards.

We're looking to pay fair salaries - up to £30k for Junior Devs (one or two
years experience) and up to £50k for more senior developers - and we want to
provide an environment that you'll enjoy working in. We're moving to a new
office in a few months time that's being designed just for us and which should
be a pretty plush working environment!

If you're interested or you've got questions drop me an e-mail at
tech.recruitment@dictate.it

------
sshconnection
CarWoo!, San Francisco Bay Area (YC S09)

We are looking for an awesome full stack Rails developer to help us take the
online auto industry by storm. You'll join a great engineering and design team
that's working hard to bring car-buying into the 21st century. The features
you create will help turn the mostly terrible experience of buying a new car
into a wonderful experience for our customers. Responsibilities

Work with David, Tommy, Erik, Scott, Rimas, Tim, Derek, Jeremy, Peter, Adam,
Jon, Todd, Matt, and Patrick to create a world class set of products. We're a
small team, but we work smart and get a lot done. Here's some of the cool
stuff we're working on right now: a queuing system to optimize our operations
across the country, mobile apps, application of game theory, and a lot of
other great things we can talk about when we chat.

You'll get the chance to work on any or all of this stuff if you so choose.

Qualifications

\- Deep knowledge of Rails and everything that goes along with it (MVC, REST,
relational database design/SQL)

\- Solid grasp on modern web application design using Javascript, HTML, CSS

\- Extensive Javascript experience outside of JQuery (Backbone, node.js)

\- Experience with version control systems (we use Git/Github)

\- Solid testing methodologies and willingness to write comprehensive tests
before release

You get extra bonus points for:

\- Extensive Javascript experience outside of JQuery (e.g. Backbone)

\- Ability to write complex SQL

\- Understanding of good RDBMS design. Experience optimizing queries.

\- Experience with memcached, sphinx, and nginx

\- Story-driven development

\- Web service/API development (REST)

\- Ability to play ping-pong skillfully and/or drive a go-kart furiously

Perks

\- Full Benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k)

\- Unlimited PTO

\- $5,000 to buy anything you want to get your work done (must include an
Apple computer of some sort)

\- Competitive salary and equity in the company

If you're interested, send an email with your résume and something interesting
about yourself to scott@carwoo.com

We're based in Silicon Valley, but if you live outside the Valley, we still
really want to talk to you (we'll pay for your flight, hotel, and meals when
you come interview with us).

------
ad93611
There is a hiring event just for startup jobs on June 9th in Bangalore. Couple
of YC startups and many more Morpheus startups are participating,

Details are here, <http://has.themorpheus.com/>

~~~
chetansuttraway
looking forward to this event.

------
prayag
MobileWorks Inc. - Berkeley, CA - Full-time
<https://www.mobileworks.com/careers/#eng_full>

We are growing fast, profitable and building the next generation online
workplace.

------
dmpress
Atlanta, GA; CCP Games

We are looking for several positions in engineering, art and game design to
work on the upcoming World of Darkness MMO.

<http://www.ccpgames.com/en/jobs?location=1>

~~~
zerr
Any chance for a [partially] remote employment?

------
thesuave
Saratoga, CA. Killer web developer needed to help me with freelance work for
clients, equity split evenly amongst our group (i.e. everyone gets an equal
percentage). Email keshav@keshavsaharia.com if you are interested.

------
neilkelty
Courseload - Indianapolis - Full-time - <http://www.courseload.com/jobs>

\- Full Stack Developer \- Front End Developer \- Senior JavaScript Developer
\- Director of User Experience

------
bramcohen
In San Francisco at BitTorrent Inc. we're hiring a number of developer
positions, most heavily web front end engineers. <https://angel.co/bittorrent>

------
bsiemon
Arlington, VA and San Francisco, CA

<http://opower.com/careers>

<http://opower.com/company/people/engineering>

------
magicpixelgames
Magic Pixel Games - Game Server Engineer - Full Stack Los Angeles Full Time,
Relocation Assistance can be provided.

Our team is now looking for a Game Server Engineer to help build the
infrastructure for our game to be enjoyed by players all over the world. Our
ideal candidate will work closely with our systems and gameplay engineering
team to handle game data transfer over the internet, server-side validation,
metrics and data warehousing, but will also participate in other roles as
needed.

Primary Responsibilities:

• Design, architect, and implement APIs and scalable server-side logic for our
cloud-based mobile multiplayer games and shared platform services on a
cutting-edge web technology stack • Work closely with game teams and aid in
development of native and managed client side platform libraries, adapters and
data structures to support the server model • Plan and develop back-end
features, services and third-party integrations for content management,
content delivery, analytics and social networks

Requirements:

• Superlative proficiency in a compiled language such as C++, Objective-C or
C# • Proficient in at least one dynamic language and application scale
development with an accompanying web framework, preferably JavaScript and
Node.js • Well-versed in HTTP, RESTful API design principles, security
concerns and optimization techniques such as caching and request batching •
Blocking IO calls make you cringe • Self-motivated, proactive and engaged
attitude towards the project and the technology to make it happen •
Comfortable working on an agile and collaborative team • Strong debugging and
communications skills • Accurate time and schedule management • Self-
motivated, proactive and engaged attitude • Passionate for playing and working
on mobile games • Generalist skill set, adaptable and flexible

Preferences:

• Experience working on shipping games, specifically asynchronous or real-time
multiplayer mobile or social games • Extra bonus for experience supporting
live games Experience in data modeling concerns for SQL and NoSQL databases to
support low latency and horizontal scalability, preferably MongoDB and Redis •
Experience deploying to and scaling on AWS • Social identity management •
Server sent events, particularly WebSockets and Socket.IO • Mobile platform
experience on iOS and/or Android a plus • Web development and HTML5 experience
• Experience in cocos2d-x and Unity game engines • Linux proficiency

Full info: [http://goo.gl/fmndG](http://goo.gl/fmndG)

Submit resumes and portfolios to jobs at magicpixelgames dot com

------
paulormg
Chaordic Systems (<http://www.chaordicsystems.com>) - Florianópolis, Brazil |
Full-time, intern, work permit (H1B-equivalent) and relocation assistance
provided.

Chaordic is a fast-growing but already established Brazilian startup leading
the field of online recommendations in Brazil. We currently serve tens of
millions users and billions of requests per month from all over Brazil. Sounds
interesting? We're hiring passionate and fun people from all over the world.
:-) We're also open for internships of master and PhD students.

We have a multidisciplinary and diverse team, composed of engineers, computer
scientists, designers and researchers in the fields of artificial
intelligence, mathematics and user experience. Want to work with the latest
distributed systems, big data, cloud computing and artificial intelligence
technologies? Have a look in some of our open positions:

\- Big Data Software Developer (<https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/8155>)

\- Big Data Scientist (<https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/10317>)

\- Back End Developer (<https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20345/>)

\- Front End Developer (<https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20350/>)

Other positions and application available @
<https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/>

We offer a competitive salary and 30 days of paid vacation plus lots of other
perks including free food, health and dental care, a fun office and startup-
like atmosphere. Furthermore, we're located in one of the best places to live
in Brazil and a top surfing and ecotourism destination: Florianópolis -
<http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php>

Still interested? :) Have a look in our new office, with a complete BAR with
beer fridge, video games, pool and poker tables, located in the coolest
neighborhood in town:
[http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107...](http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107368.264928353551123&type=3)

Want to know a bit more about us or have any questions? drop me a note on
paulo.motta ^at* chaordicsystems.com

Cheers!

Paulo

------
jscalisi
Palo Alo, CA. Palantir is looking for Server Side Quality Engineers. Check out
our (Linux) Server Challenge to learn more: serverdebug.palantir.com.

------
ryguytilidie
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a social platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

Many people believe that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. There are 4 things we are trying to achieve with Academia.edu -
ways in which we are trying to re-shape and accelerate science:

\- Instant distribution. Right now there is a 12 month time-lag between
submitting a paper to a journal, and the paper being published. We need to
remove that time-lag and introduce instant distribution of scientific ideas.

\- Better peer review. Right now the peer review process takes 12 months to
complete, and only surfaces the opinions of two academics - academics who may
be biased, uninformed about the subject area, or just in a bad mood when
writing the review. 2 people is too small a sample size. We need a faster and
more robust peer review system, one that surfaces the opinions of the entire
scientific community, across a variety of dimensions, and in real-time.

\- Multi-media. Right now, scientists only share papers in PDF form. We need
to bring about a science where scientists are incentivized to share data-sets,
code, videos, blog posts, and comments on all these media. Right now 50% or
more of the world’s scientific output does not get shared, because the system
of credibility metrics only rewards one kind of format, the paper. We need to
change this.

\- Open access. We need to bring about a world where a villager in India has
the same access to the world’s scientific output as a professor in Harvard.
When you open up access to the world’s scientific literature to the 2.5
billion people who are online right now, magical things can happen.

It's an exciting time for science. Science is transitioning from a 17th
century way of sharing ideas, based on the journal system, to a faster system
of sharing ideas on the web. Science is a foundational part of global growth:
almost every innovation in medicine and technology has its roots in a science
paper.

We need talented and passionate engineers to help us accelerate science. We
have made a good start: 2.9 million academics have joined Academia.edu, and
13,000 join each day. We're a 12 person, engineering-driven, team based in
downtown San Francisco. Technologies we use include Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Varnish, Solr, Memcached, and Mongodb. We have raised $6.7 million from Spark
Capital, True Ventures, Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu), and others.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. We are looking to hire a range of positions:

* full stack engineers * growth engineer (optimizing our growth and retention channels)

There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>. There is more on TechCrunch about our mission
here <http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-future-of-peer-review/> (The Future
of Peer Review) and here <http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/29/the-future-of-
science/> (The Future of Science)

We want to hire world class engineers. We want you to join us in building the
future of science whether you are based in San Francisco, New York, Delhi, or
Beijing. We will handle re-location, including visas, though unfortunately we
are not currently hiring remote employees.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

------
buf
Rentify - Software engineer (Ruby on Rails) FT, Shoreditch, London, UK

Hi everyone. I've just moved to London from San Francisco (I was previously at
Eventbrite) to join a growing startup called Rentify. Over the last month, the
ruby community has been an impressive to me, packed with smart ambitious
people who are full of enthusiasm. So if anyone is interested in something
new, please read on!

About Rentify \- We’re a small tight-knit team of 11 that wants to change how
rentals are done. The rental industry is old, antiquated, and ready for a
push. Rentify wants to be the one stop tool shop for landlords. We think we
have the right recipe, and so does Balderton Capital, who invested in us for
our Series A.

\- We don’t do deadlines, or assign your day to day work to you, or tell you
how to get it done, or make your decisions. Read more about it
here:[http://engineering.rentify.com/post/47385480838/in-
engineers...](http://engineering.rentify.com/post/47385480838/in-engineers-we-
trust-to-get-shit-done)

\- We’re all hungry for success.

Responsibilities:

\- Lead by example – by writing good code, talking about good code, and then
drinking beers with the team about all the good code that was written

\- Design and development of new product features and enhancements

\- Communicate with non-engineers to define requirements and deliverables

\- Know what technologies are out there in case you need to use them

\- Periodically teach your co-workers all the great stuff you learned via tech
talks, brown bags, blogs, or open source

Requirements:

\- You ideally have Ruby on Rails experience.

\- You want to work in a startup (a.k.a. a place that works hard and plays
hard)

\- You feel comforted when you write a good unit test

\- You must have a Bachelor’s knowledge level of computer science via
education or experience

\- You know when to use what kind of data store

\- You have to be able to travel to central London every day

Perks:

\- Unlimited vacation (seriously no one counts)

\- Equity in Rentify

\- Food and drinks available in the office 24/7

\- Feel free to crush your co-workers on our N64 and pool table. We’re
probably going to build a nap room too because I need a snooze once in a
while.

\- We provide whatever tools you need to succeed like the latest hardware and
educational material

\- Be a part of a collaborative team that sits in an open environment (read:
no politics) who previously worked at companies like Eventbrite, Uber,
Universal, and Apple

To apply, just ping me at buford@rentify.com

~~~
1008
Mention if you do REMOTE, or H1B or if the corresponding sort of candidate is
welcome.

------
jstreebin
San Francisco / Mountain View

Full Time

EasyPost

RoR experience helpful. Passion for dev services. Eager to ride the rocket
ship.

work at easypost dot com

~~~
99
Yet another job post with zero information when "Whoishiring" clearly states
"Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel
free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to
machine learning expert to CTO."

------
greyhat
San Mateo (Bay Area), California - REMOTE, H1B

Coupa Software - Procurement and Spend Management for business, in the cloud.

Looking for

    
    
        - Ruby on Rails developers 
        - JavaScript developers
        - front-end developers with or without additional design skills
        - iOS developers
    

Our product is built on Rails, and helps businesses save money, and all of
their people who do purchasing and expenses to have much more efficient and
enjoyable jobs. Our customers _love_ our product, because we work extremely
hard on to improve and protect the user experience, design, and overall
coherence of the product.

Current goals and challenges include building new features, improving our
automated testing, and maintaining a solid foundation for the product. Your
workload in a given month might include bugs, a feature or two to build by
yourself or with a few others, improving our technology stack, or implementing
your own ideas to improve the product. We like people who are full stack, and
like learning about all areas of the product.

I am a full-stack dev, so I do everything from tuning database queries to
Rails to JavaScript to visual design on my features, its pretty damn rewarding
and interesting.

Working on the product development team is pretty great. I enjoy working and
spending time with everyone on the team, and we have smart people from lots of
different backgrounds and locations. We have a neat office space in downtown
San Mateo that is open and perfect for a team of programmers (we keep the
noise down when we're working). We are two blocks from the San Mateo CalTrain
station, we have plenty of room for bikes, and free parking passes if you want
to drive.

We have had remote developers for a long time, across the country and world.
We also allow for working from home as needed for local people (or wherever
else you are productive), and tend to _strongly encourage_ people to go home
and rest if they look tired or don't feel well.

We offer good pay, great health / dental / vision insurance, unlimited
vacation, extremely flexible hours (pretty much be in by 11am if you are
local). We have "field trip" lunches on Wednesdays to get the team together
and relax, and other days we might walk to the park or somewhere downtown for
lunch.

Please email a quick intro and your resume, website, or github to __*
brianfarr@gmail.com __* if you are interested or have any questions.

If you seem like a good possibility, your resume _will_ be seen by my manager
and the team this Monday. If not, I will try my best to point you to someplace
you are a good fit, or connect you with recruiters I know. Also, if you are
new or looking to move to the SF Bay Area and want to talk to someone who did
it last year, from the midwest, send me an email too.

------
ajshankar
Berkeley, CA, Full Time

Are you looking to join a giant company? Hoping to turn your day into a dreary
routine where your work will be marginalized? Well, you've come to the wrong
place.

EasyESI is a 7-person, tech-led startup in downtown Berkeley that's changing
how litigation is performed. Trust us: you'll like working with lawyers --
when they're paying you for a change. And they do pay us: we're comfortably
cash-flow positive just two years after founding, and growing quickly.

We have many challenging problems, including machine learning, visualization,
search, distributed systems, and nifty user interfaces. We're looking for
generalists; we'll teach you (or you'll teach yourself) what you need to know.

We're a fun company, with an awesome location in downtown Berkeley, foosball,
board games, and more (recent events: Warriors playoff game, ski weekend in
Tahoe). We'll offer you a great salary, equity, health care, retirement with
company matching, and a generous vacation schedule.

We are looking to fill 3 positions:

Software Engineer: We all wear many hats, contributing to a backend Java
codebase that uses minimal XML. We use a lot of modern open source
technologies: Lucene, Cassandra, AWS, etc. We have a separate Python codebase
for performing offline work. We strive to write all of our code in a modular,
reusable style that maximizes code-sharing and minimizes repetition. We
schedule weekly time for refactoring so that we avoid the accumulation of
technical debt. If you're sharp and you're interested in learning how to write
performant code that uses modern academic research and operates on the latest
infrastructure, you'll like this role.

Front-End/UI Engineer: Must have a good attention to detail and be able to use
and contribute to a large, modular Javascript codebase (built on dojo). Good
understanding of HTML/CSS/Javascript is a must, and a good eye for design is a
nice bonus. We support only modern browsers (no IE6 headaches), so we have a
very rich HTML/Javascript interface that relies on AJAX queries to pull down
data and perform much of the work.

Salesperson/Marketer: You'll help manage our current client base, land new
customers, and develop our company's marketing strategy and materials.
However, since we’re a small, flexible team, you will not be tied down to a
particular role. You'll have the opportunity shape product development and
design your own projects to help grow our company.

Check out some videos of our product at <http://easyesi.com/review.html>

We consider all applicants; please apply for the position(s) you're interested
in at <http://easyesi.com/jobs.shtml>.

------
danielsamuels
Onespacemedia - Cambridge, UK. <http://www.onespacemedia.com/>

\---

Junior/middle-weight web developer

Are you an internet-obsessed design-savvy coder? Interested in being part of a
friendly, dynamic team in a central Cambridge studio? We want to talk to front
or back end developers who are creative, organised and love all things web.
Ideally you'll have some or all of the following skills:

Knowledge of writing standards-compliant, high-performing HTML5 and CSS web
pages. Experience of working with popular web libraries. We use Django and
jQuery, but you can learn these on the job. Good knowledge of at least one
programming language. We work primarily in Python and Javascript, but are
happy for you to learn these on the job too. An understanding of database
programming and design. Familiarity with *nix based operating systems.
Awareness of popular web APIs, such as Google Maps, Twitter and Facebook. More
important than relevant experience is the drive to learn and expand your skill
set. If you've got a commitment to excellence and can demonstrate an aptitude
for programming then we want to hear from you. In return you'll receive a
competitive salary, full training and your own top of the range laptop (we
work predominantly on Macs but we can let the odd Windows machine slip through
the net!).

> What you can expect to work on

Expect to work on a wide range of challenging projects. We don't have a cookie
cutter approach to the web and push the design and technical envelope on all
our work. Recent projects have included: an application that manages, filters
and analyses radio spectrum data from a series of nationally-located nodes; a
responsive website for a high-end safari and Africa travel company; a large
website and online admin system to manage the ever-changing attractions and
events for an interactive science centre; and a website/application that
tracks, maps and graphs the progress of University spin-out companies. Most of
our projects are responsive and we're as committed to the front-end user
experience as we are to what's happening under the hood.

> How we work

As a team we listen, learn, plan, design, build, test and deliver together.
Whilst different people are responsible for their own part of a project, we
all understand the importance of the chain and support each other to get
things done. You'll be expected to manage your own workload and you won't ever
have a project manager breathing down your neck. Our process is front-loaded
with in-depth research and discovery rounds in which both developers and
designers participate. This keeps scope creep to a minimum and deadlines and
budgets realistic. We don't subscribe to unnecessary bureacracy and keep
things streamlined and agile. You'll get to talk to clients too - we all share
the successes and the challenges of a project together.

> Learning

The web is constantly evolving so we expect you to as well. Experimentation
and learning new skills is part of the fabric at Onespacemedia. Need some
books or course materials? No problem. Want to try out some new techniques on
a test project? No problem. Something you want to tell the world about a
technology or trend? Blog about it on the website. We expect our team members
to be passionate and knowledgeable about their field of expertise.

> Lifestyle

Working at Onespacemedia is fun. We do serious work for serious clients but
that doesn't mean we can't enjoy it. Expect plenty of laughter, music, company
lunches, trips to the pub and impromptu ping pong battles. Just ten minutes
walk from the station and ten minutes walk from the centre of Cambridge, the
office is located just of Mill Road, the cultural heart of Cambridge (and
probably the closest thing you can get to a London street outside of the
capital). We're surrounded by green spaces, pubs, shops and cafés (including
the legendary Hot Numbers). We've even got parking spaces. We operate a
flexitime scheme too so those of you who are commuting from out of town don't
have to spend four hours a day stuck in a traffic jam to and from work.

> How to apply

Please send CV, covering note and links to any websites or applications you
have created, or been involved with, to jobs@onespacemedia.com. We are open to
enquiries from individuals seeking part-time and full-time work.

------
srjk
Ringio - Full Time, Near Courthouse Metro, VA / Washington, DC

keywords: go, growing pains, grails, node.js, ejabberd, erlang, realtime

Ringio(<http://ringio.com>) provides internet phone service to small
businesses to improve the quality of their phone interactions. We have some
great ideas for owning this domain and are looking for a few great software
engineers to help take our product to the next level. If you're interested (or
know someone who is), read more and email srijak AT ringio.com[1]. If you are
interested in Go or node.js you should definitely get in touch.

Major areas of development focus:

    
    
      - Scaling: We are growing at a rate where our current stack and architecture need
                  to be rethought. So, there is a lot of interesting work to be done.
    
      - Modern HTML Applications: We’re very excited about  JavaScript frameworks that
                  have grown in popularity (like Angular.js, D3). We’re interested in
                  using web technologies for our mobile and desktop applications, so if
                  you’re experienced with (or just interested in) JavaScript, 
                  CoffeeScript, SCSS, WebSockets, or BOSH, there’s a lot of research 
                  and development to be done.
    
      - Voice Technology: All calls using Ringio run through our voice systems to enable
                  things like on-hold music, call screening, and transfers.
                  We have a lot of new voice functionality that we’d like to build,
                  as well as technology we’d like to integrate. This is fairly unique to
                  our industry and involves some interesting timing, reliability,
                  concurrency, and state management problems.
    
      - API Development: Integration with CRM systems and reselling partners requires APIs
                  for large pieces of our platform. We need help expanding our APIs, 
                  making sure they’re usable and secure, and testing that they’re working
                  correctly.
    

We’re Looking For People Who Are:

    
    
      - Smart software developers
    
      - Familiar with object oriented programming. We use Grails and Java for our major
        systems but are moving towards Go, Node.js for our service layer. We don't require
        you know any of these languages, but expertise in *a* language is desired.
        If you are interested in Go or node.js you should definitely get in touch.
    
      - Familiar with Unix/Linux command-line systems. Logging into a Linux server to count
        the number of ERROR lines in a log file grouped by hour wouldn’t be difficult
        for you.
    
      - Excited about joining a startup and wearing many hats.
    
      - Authorized to work in the US
    
      - Able to work from our Courthouse Metro office (flexibility to work from home
        sometimes, but most time will be at the office)
    

If you're interested, email srijak AT ringio.com[1].

[1] Email should have your resume attached, have the string "from hackernews"
somewhere in the subject line, and tell us why you think Ringio should hire
you :)

------
jlaws
New York, NY. Full Time @ Seer Inc -
[https://angel.co/seer/jobs](https://angel.co/seer/jobs)

Senior Software Engineer - Big Data & Machine Learning

Seer organizes your information so it is available when you need it most. We
believe important things get lost in our email, on our devices, and across
multiple cloud-apps, and this makes working and being organized harder than it
should be. Seer is building the new way to work--a web-application that brings
email, desktop, and cloud-apps into one place that applies algorithms to
organize people's data automatically and displays in an easy to use interface
accessible from their browser, smartphone, or desktop. This requires
overcoming significant technical challenges, and we are seeking other
engineers unfazed by difficult technical problems. We are a small, early stage
start-up that moves quickly. We were joined forces in October, funded by
DreamIt Ventures, a top ranked national accelerator in November, built our MVP
in 60 days, and demonstrated it at SxSw in March. Our next move is recruit a
team dedicated to making Seer a success, launch our web-app publicly this
summer, and win the Evernote Developers challenge in September. We are looking
for someone to excited to turn data into understandable insights, and we think
should have the skills below. Required Skills: • Functional Programming
(Scala, Clojure, Haskell, Erlang, etc..) • Rest API's (to get data from the
DB) • Unit Testing Desire to Learn (if you don't already have experience in
them): • Scala (our primary language) • Data mining (we have several GB of
metadata per user) • Natural Language Processing (deep processing of emails
and documents) • Machine Learning (pioneer innovative ways to correlate user
data) • NoSQL (Cassandra, Neo4j, etc…) Relevant Tools: • Git • SBT • Amazon
Web Services • An IDE/text editor of your choice

\-------------------

UI Architect

Seer organizes your information so it is available when you need it most. We
believe important things get lost in our email, on our devices, and across
multiple cloud-apps, and this makes working and being organized harder than it
should be. Seer is building the new way to work--a web-application that brings
email, desktop, and cloud-apps into one place that applies algorithms to
organize people's data automatically and displays in an easy to use interface
accessible from their browser, smartphone, or desktop. This requires
overcoming significant technical challenges, and we are seeking other
engineers unfazed by difficult technical problems. We are a small, early stage
start-up that moves quickly. We were joined forces in October, funded by
DreamIt Ventures, a top ranked national accelerator in November, built our MVP
in 60 days, and demonstrated it at SxSw in March. Our next move is recruit a
team dedicated to making Seer a success, launch our web-app publicly this
summer, and win the Evernote Developers challenge in September. We are looking
for someone to excited to build an experience people love. You can look
forward to frequent iterations with user feedback, working as part of product
design team, and being responsible for the Seer experience in the web.
Required Skills: * Javascript * HTML/CSS * jQuery * REST API's * Unit Testing
Desire to Learn (if you don't already have experience in them): * Handlebars *
Backbone.js * iOS native/web-app development * Android native/web-app
development Relevant Tools: * Git * Grunt * NPM * AWS * Nginx

* An IDE/text editor of your choice

------
tom627
Chicago, IL. Full-time. On-site preferred, but remote possible. Relocation
assistance provided.

Our development team is building web applications for streamlining digital
media planning. Our customers live in our apps eight hours a day, negotiating
complex deals at blazing speed. We’re looking for someone with experience
developing fast, modular web applications in a collaborative team environment
to be the newest member of our growing band of talented developers, product
managers and designers.

Consistently ranked among the best places to work by Crain's Chicago, we're
proud to have rapidly built a leading reputation in Chicago's software space.
We're looking for exceptional Ruby & JS developers...

You’re right for this job if:

\- You're great at developing advanced web applications using Ruby, Rails,
JavaScript (modern MVC/MVP frameworks like Backbone, Ember, Angular a plus)
and HTML/CSS \- You get relational databases, and also know a thing or two
about document stores (and would like to learn more) \- You work to build and
maintain software with the highest standards of software craftsmanship \- You
believe in agile methodologies, including TDD, pairing, CI, and collective
code ownership \- You want to help build a culture of learning and continuous
improvement on the team \- You want to build strong business domain knowledge
related to online advertising, campaign planning and execution, ad serving
technologies and related topics \- You enjoy collaborating with customers,
product owners, developers and testers to solve real business problems \- You
can collaborate with Product Managers to create acceptance and integration
tests \- You can help support and improve development infrastructure including
our continuous integration server and automated testing infrastructure

A few reasons people love to work here:

\- 20% Time: Lots of shops talk about it, but we actually walk the walk. Every
Friday you'll come in and work on whatever you want to. We've got people
working on getting traffic lights hooked up to our CI, and factory alarm bells
to announce the registration of new clients. Want to learn something about
mobile development? We've got people working on iOS and Android apps. Want to
learn a new language? Maybe you'll want to pair with someone working on a DART
application. Almost anything goes, and we all skip our normal stand-ups to
have a quick chat about our fun projects.

\- Work/Life Balance: We want you to love your job, and we know that's only
possible if you have some time to step away from it. No death marches. Lots of
vacation time. A super flexible schedule. All we ask in return for it is for
you to do awesome things while you're here.

\- Excellent People: We hire nice, smart people, who are awesome at what they
do. We go out to lunch, play games, have drinks, and hang out together. You're
a part of the team on day one.

Fun: Foosball room (yes, it's a high-end Tornado table), beer tap, soda
fountain, free snacks and drinks. Intelligentsia whole-bean coffee, burr
grinder, aeropress, super-automatic espresso machine. Weekly yoga classes.
Play some RBI Baseball or Mario Kart on the Wii. Quoridor matches at lunch
time (you've never heard of it, but you will learn to love it).

Training and Conferences: We're a Platinum sponsor of Windy City Rails. Think
there's another conference we should sponsor? We're up for it. Which
conference do you prefer, RailsConf or RubyConf? Want to go learn about data
visualization from Tufte? Maybe you'd like to take some classes towards a
Master's Degree? We'll help you out with all of it.

Hardware: Top of the line MacBook Pro. 24' displays. Whatever accessories you
want. No desk phones. Need something else to help you get your job done? Let
us know, we'll do our best to hook you up.

Autonomy: We only hire adults, so we treat everyone like an adult. You know
the best ways to get your job done, so we leave it up to you. It sounds
obvious, but you probably know it isn't always true. At Centro, it is.

Compensation: We offer competitive salaries, bonuses, and a stock option
program. Plus, 401(k) matching, great health care, gym memberships and lots of
other little stuff.

If you'd like to learn more, grab coffee with our head of engineering, check
out some of our work on GitHub, let me know. Or, do you know folks that may be
interested? Make the introductions and if we hire 'em, we'll send you a check
for a cool $2,500/person. Thank you!

~~~
wfernandes
Hi, How can I send my resume for this position?

thanks,

------
grimborg
We're hiring in the North of the Netherlands to conquer the world of event
ticket sales!

Paylogic offers a state of the art online and mobile ticketing application
from our offices in Amsterdam, Groningen, Berlin and Antwerp. Over 2000 event
organisers around the world use it to sell their tickets because of its
performance, ease of use, and large set of features.

Paylogic customers include ID&T, Andre Rieu, RAI, and KNSB.

The Paylogic system meets the highest standards regarding scalability,
availability and security. To achieve this Paylogic relies on its top notch
sales, product and development teams, and the latest internet technologies.
Due to its growth Paylogic is constantly on the lookout for skilled and
passionate people. Paylogic is a young organisation in an exciting industry.
We reach impressive results due to our high standards, professionalism and
hunger for quality. We strive to be the best and have fun while doing so.

Some of the key features of the job

\- Work on a highly scalable, high traffic online ticketing application
written in Python;

\- Work with state of the art Python libraries and frameworks (django,
sqlalchemy, flask, etc);

\- Be part of a excellent, international team of Python experts (>20);

\- Apply the latest advances in internet technologies (redis, zeromq, nosql,
flask, backbone.js, celery);

\- Use modern software engineering methodologies (agile, scrum, xp, pair
programming, peer reviewing, etc);

\- Friendly, knowledgeable and passionate coworkers;

\- Open source oriented environment;

\- Cool, fast-paced and high-tech atmosphere;

\- Both a commercially and technically ambitious environment;

\- Environment where the craft of software engineering is held in high esteem;

\- Freedom and responsibilities above control and micro management.

About you

\- Software engineering is your passion and you appreciate the hacker mind-
set;

\- You have proven to be a good software engineer;

\- You have experience, or at least interest, in Python;

\- You are well versed in standard internet technologies (javascript, html,
css, json, caching);

\- You know your database techniques;

\- You are well versed in multiple programming languages, tools and
conventions.

\- Linux is no stranger to you.

\- You are fun to hang out with;

\- You love working in teams;

\- You love to work in a dynamic environment;

\- You are ambitious;

\- Extra points for experience with: High availability systems, cloud
computing (Amazon Web Services), payment industry, ticketing systems,
monitoring large server clusters, distributed version control workflows.

Salary: In line with experience;

FTE: Full time employment (40h);

Location: Center of Groningen (The Netherlands), a cozy student-town with an
abundance of world-class science and culture.

If you want to apply for the job, please send your resume and a cover letter
to jobs [at] paylogic [dot] com

We will contact you as soon as possible.

~~~
grimborg
Important detail about this offer: an EU permit is required.

(I can't edit my comment anymore)

------
hseikaly
New York, NY

R&D Ventures, The New York Times - Software Engineer

[http://jobs.nytco.com/job/New-York-Software-Engineer-Job-
NY/...](http://jobs.nytco.com/job/New-York-Software-Engineer-Job-NY/2549994/)

The R&D Ventures team is seeking a Software Engineer. R&D Ventures
(<http://nyti.ms/10hrYe1>) is an agile and entrepreneurial group tasked with
commercializing ideas and technologies coming out of the R&D lab
(<http://nytlabs.com>). We need a creative and talented engineer to work on
one of our inaugural products Ricochet (<https://ricochetmedia.net>) as well
as other projects coming down the pipeline.

As a Software Engineer on the R&D Ventures team, you will be working on
solving complex and interesting problems. To handle some of the problems you
will need to brainstorm on ideas that require knowledge of many aspects of
Computer Science including but not limited to: information retrieval, data
storage, distributed computing and processing, algorithms, security, etc.

Although you will be working on a team that typically uses Python and MongoDB
for their day to day tasks, we strongly believe that a programming languages
and technologies are merely tools that aid in accomplishing a goal. We also
believe in using the right tool for the right job, so as a member of the team,
you may be required to create prototypes with unfamiliar technologies on a
fairly regular basis.

Minimum Qualifications: \- Bachelors degree in Computer Science or a related
technical discipline (in lieu of degree 4 years relevant work experience) \- 2
to 4 years of relevant work experience with large systems software design and
development skills \- Extensive programming skills with strong Object Oriented
programming skills (Java/C++/Python). \- Solid foundation in computer science
with competencies in data structures and algorithms. \- Experience building
software in a team based environment using a Source Code Management System
(Subversion, Git, Mercurial etc.)

Preferred Qualifications: \- M.S or PhD in Computer Science or related field
\- Understanding of Relational (MySQL, Oracle etc.) as well as Non Relational
(NoSQL) Database systems (MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, Hadoop, HBase etc). \-
Prior experience building web based API's. \- Prior experience integrating
with 3rd party API's (Preferably Facebook and Twitter API's). \- Experience
developing for Unix/Linux based systems. \- Experience with asynchronous data
processing using queuing systems (Beanstalkd, RabbitMQ etc.) \- Familiarity
with software deployed in a Cloud based system such as AWS or Rackspace cloud.
\- Familiarity with Agile development methodologies such as Scrum

If you would like to learn more about this, email peter [dot] ng [at] nytimes
[dot] com.

Thanks!

------
illsorted
Endicia (Palo Alto, CA or Fargo, ND):

Openings:

\- Web Developer (details below)

\- Project Manager

\- QA Engineer

\- QA Manager

<http://endicia.com>

As a Web Developer on our Web team working from either of our 2 offices, Palo
Alto, CA or Fargo, ND, your primary job will be to architect, develop, and
maintain high-performance Endicia sites. These include Web sites, mobile
applications, intranets, CMS, and e-Commerce solutions. This role requires a
responsible individual who can balance multiple projects that involve working
with database interfaces, customer-facing account management applications,
internal applications, and reporting systems. The technology stack was
recently rebuilt using jQuery and ASP.NET MVC as the primary platforms.
Building new features and evolving the system will be your primary duty. You
will be interacting with other project resources such as user interface,
database and systems engineers and will need to be able to help manage the
flow of work.

Your expertise with ASP.NET, C#, SQL, HTML and JavaScript will be critical as
the primary developer of this highly scalable site. Solid knowledge of front-
end technologies including HTML, CSS, JavaScript, AJAX and preferably,
development experience with ASP.NET MVC or other enterprise scale .Net
architectures will round out your technical skill set. Recently, your focus
should have been at least partially on building pixel perfect public-facing
transactional sites or applications that can scale to accommodate millions of
users. Previous experience developing enterprise level web based software, and
superb written and verbal communication skills, will serve you well. You will
meet with fellow team members to understand client requirements; pair with an
internal design and project management team to facilitate development, and
write technical specifications and other documentation for the best-in-class
site(s) you will create. Your ability to see the big picture and design and
implement cost-effective solutions will ensure your professional growth here.
You will position yourself for career advancement by integrating seamlessly
into our tight-knit team and taking the lead on development efforts. This is
your opportunity to join one of the top internet companies in the nation and
create best-in-class sites that will be viewed by millions of users.

Qualifications

\- 5+ years of applicable experience

\- Professional and possess excellent interpersonal and written communication
skills

\- Passionate about technology and have a strong desire to learn

\- Knowledge of HTML/CSS/JavaScript, and have hand-coded pages.

\- Knowledge of the latest front end packages / libraries used in the .Net
world (jQuery, MSAJAX, Teleric, etc.) and have recent experience with ASP.NET
MVC Framework.

\- Excellent skills in C# .net and good experience with coding complex
business logic with terabytes of data

\- Proficient with Microsoft T-SQL or other SQL language. Comfortable with
architecting and specifying database structures

\- Deep knowledge of object-oriented design and programming (OOP) techniques.

\- Desire to work with the best of the best web team, a variety of leading
brands, the latest technologies

\- Experience with Enterprise CMS Packages is a big plus

\- Experience developing enterprise class Web applications either as a
consultant or in house ® BS or MS in Computer Science or equivalent and
relevant work experience

Please have good examples of your previous work to show.

Submit resume/samples/questions to neils@endicia.com

------
amitt
Union Square, San Francisco, CA. Full-time. Full-stack Engineer, All Levels.

Red Hot Labs (RHL) is looking for full-stack engineers at all levels that want
to work on cutting edge mobile games and services for other mobile developers.

=Responsibilities=

    
    
        - Write both server and client-side mobile code for iOS and Android apps. 
          (We can teach you this!)
        - Actively learn and work with new technologies. There’s a very good chance 
           you’ll pick up experience with a new language / technology stack here!
        - Collaborate closely with myself and the rest of our team to develop 
          products and services with a high quality user-experience. 
        - Architect and own big parts of our infrastructure. 
    
    

=Your skills=

    
    
        - REQUIRED: CS degree or significant experience in a low-level language (C, C++). 
             - We're trying to hire smart folks that have a solid CS foundation.
        - REQUIRED: Prior experience working with Javascript required.
        - REQUIRED: Ability to pick up new languages and frameworks quickly.
        - PREFERRED: Prior experience developing either business intelligence or games.
        - PREFERRED: Prior mobile experience in either iOS or Android.
    
    

=Why Red Hot Labs=

We’re a small 6-person FUNDED startup founded by the guys who made FarmVille
and CityVille. We’re building mobile games and supporting services that we
think are missing from the mobile ecosystem. This is not our first startup;
our last one was acquired by Zynga and led to them being able to IPO using our
core-tech and games.

Our company culture is one built on learning and the belief that everyone is a
student and everyone is a teacher. We want to work with folks that inspire us
to learn more and do our best work. We invest in our employees and want to
help you grow in both your core skill-set and other areas you may be
interested in. We can afford to do this while we’re small.

We focus on shipping quickly and constantly (our first game was built in 6
weeks with no pre-existing client-side code), so this is a great place to
experience shipping multiple products. Our product development process is a
full-team collaborative one based on a healthy balance of metrics and design
intuition. We care A LOT about good design and are always striving for putting
out products we’re proud of both technically and visually.

Our tech-stack is built on accelerating the ability to ship. We’ve developed a
unique client/server architecture that we use for all of our apps that allows
us to write new backend connected mobile apps without having to write modify
any server code. This backend combined with our unique embedded-JS frontend
allows us to deploy fully featured cross-platform apps very quickly. Our
first-game was featured on Google Play and was built in about 6 weeks.

=Perks=

    
    
        - WORKCATIONS! We’re a small company so we do unscalable things such as 
          rent a house for the whole team and spend a week working from a Ski-house Tahoe 
          or in a beach-house in Hawaii. 
        - Early-stage startup equity grants
        - Health/Dental/Vision insurance
     
    

=Our stack=

    
    
        - An advanced client-side architecture written in C++ and 
          using embedded-JS bound to Objective-C/Java for our iOS and Android apps.
        - Redis, Couchbase, Rails for our backend API.
        - Mostly AWS with a little bit of Heroku for our hosting.
        - AngularJS, jQuery, Underscore for our dashboard and web apps.
        - 3rd party services: Twilio, Mailgun, Mixpanel, Crittercism, Testflight
    
    

=Relevant press=

    
    
        - About our culture: 
          http://gamesauce.org/news/2013/05/31/red-hot-labs-sons-of-zynga-forge-bridge-to-the-beyond/
        - About our strategy:    
          http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/02/28/zynga-veterans-red-hot-labs-says-can-cut-game-development-time/
        - About our funding: 
          http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/red-hot-labs/
    
    

=Applying=

Send an email to jobs+HN@redhotlabs.com with a little bit about yourself and
what you’re looking for in a new role and we can chat a bit more about what
we’re up to in detail. We look forward to speaking with you!

-Amitt (Founder/CEO)

------
dlnb
San Diego, CA. Summer Internship with the Foundation for Learning Equality
(learningequality.org)

Posting page:
[https://sites.google.com/a/learningequality.org/kalite/devel...](https://sites.google.com/a/learningequality.org/kalite/development/internships)

We’re looking for a... Software Developer Intern *Accepting Applications for
Summer 2013 (Not interested in coding? There are tons of ways to get involved!
Email us: info@learningequality.org and we'll be in touch!)

Where? UC San Diego, La Jolla, California. Remote is fine too!

When? July 1 - September 15, 2013 (flexible)

Who are we? The Foundation for Learning Equality (FLE) is a non-profit
organization dedicated to creating tools for sharing and creating open-
licensed educational content for use by anyone around the world, with a focus
on reaching those with limited or no internet access.

We are a group of hackers, educators, and aspiring ninjas, that are excited
about bridging the divide between those with access to high-quality
educational resources, and those without.

What you get to hack on: KA Lite (kalite.learningequality.org) is a
lightweight web app for serving core Khan Academy content (videos and
exercises) without needing internet connectivity, from a local server (even a
Raspberry Pi!). Take it for a test drive, it’s open-source. Check out our wiki
for more information.

Technologies we use and skills we would value (but learning on the job is
acceptable!): Python! Django JavaScript / HTML5 apps jQuery Backbone.js
Video.js HTML / CSS / LESS Android development Hardware / networking / system
administration Cryptography / databases / API design

What we plan on building:

This summer, we will be continuing to develop the KA Lite project, to meet the
needs of the schools and organizations that are deploying the project around
the world, and make it accessible to even more people. Some of the features
we’ll be working on are: Including mechanisms for peer-to-peer synchronization
of software updates, content, and usage data, so that it can be kept up to
date even in no-bandwidth scenarios. Improving the coach reporting tools and
adding more gamification. Polishing up an in-progress Android wrapper for KA
Lite, so it can be used completely standalone on mobile devices. Adding
support for internationalized interfaces and content (dubbed videos and
translated exercises). Adding the features that you, the interns, dream up!
Bring your ideas to help increase educational access, and improve the user
experience for both students and teachers.

We will also be beginning development on a new platform for distributing and
hosting other open-licensed educational materials (beyond Khan Academy), as
well as allowing teachers to author their own content -- offline -- to use in
their classrooms as well as share back with the rest of the world. There will
be exciting opportunities to be part of the design and prototyping phases of
this new initiative over the summer!

We Offer the Following Benefits:

\- You will be hacking on a piece of technology that has the potential to
bring high-quality educational resources to literally billions of people who
have never before had access. \- You’ll be surrounded by a wide variety of
development talent, from FLE team members, to professionals on the UC San
Diego campus, and our internationally based partners. \- You’ll have the
chance to make real contributions to an ambitious development road map at a
fast-growing startup nonprofit. \- The UC San Diego campus is beautiful, the
weather is perfect, and it’s only a five-minute walk to one of the world’s
most iconic beaches. \- A recommendation to our many partners in the tech and
education industry.

Expectations \- We believe that you’ll get as much out of this as you put in.
If you want, you can work 20 hours per week, or you can work 40 (although we
do ask for at least 20). \- Set realistic goals for yourself and hold yourself
accountable for reaching them. \- Familiarity with some programming language
and the ability and willingness to spend time on your own learning the
technologies that we use (Python, Django, JavaScript, etc). \- A commitment to
providing access to education and promoting open content.

What life will be like: FLE is a pretty diverse group. Members enjoy playing
soccer, board games, making marmalade, visiting Mexico (a 30-minute drive),
doing Arduino projects, going to local San Diego Meetups, making sandcastles,
bodyboarding, eating vegan food, playing various awesome instruments and
learning to play new ones. We'll be organizing some fun events over the
summer.

Application Process

Step 1. Fill out our Google form:
[https://docs.google.com/a/learningequality.org/forms/d/1THHI...](https://docs.google.com/a/learningequality.org/forms/d/1THHIE5xwa7bSxu8xLP05327UBtMkQX2_WDJ6Gh20XDI/viewform).
No need to send a resume or transcripts.

Step 2. After reviewing your application, we’ll send you an email to set up a
Google Hangout or Skype session with one of our current team members.

